# Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen



## Micky

Ich lese hier mehrfach von Usern die Fragen zu bestimmten Brandungsruten/Rollen haben und teilweise auch ganz ordentliche Tipps dazu bekommen. Jedoch tauchen dann immer wieder dazwischen Postings auf wie „die XY-123 Rute ist aber um Längen besser...“, oder „ich fische ne ABC-789 Rute, kostet zwar 100,- Euro mehr…“. Ich glaub damit ist den Hilfesuchenden wenig geholfen.

Deshalb wäre es doch für alle Interessant mal zusammenfassend zu sehen, wer welche Gerätekombinationen fischt (ähnlich wie es Mario Schreiber im Bereich MEFO-Angeln gemacht hat), 

Ich würde dann die Gerätschaften hier nach Hersteller zusammenfassen (jeweils mit Usernamen dahinter). so dass sich jeder Interessent persönlich (Email/PM) mit demjenigen wegen eines Erfahrungsberichtes bzw. Eigenschaften der Geräte in Verbindung setzen kann.

*Ruten:*

*Acra Syncrom # 4,50m, 100-250gr.* (Brandiangli)
*Antares Surf 425 ABX # 4,25m, bis 275gr.* (aalreuse, mcmc)

*ASE Dream Tackle Opal Seapower Surf # 4,20m, 100-200gr.* (dorschiie)

*Balzer Diabolo I # 4,20m, 100-200gr.* (Timmy4903, Shorty77, Rosi)
*Balzer Diabolo II Surf # 4,20m , 80-220gr.* (elefant)
*Balzer Edition Royal IM8 Surf #* (Marc R.)
*Balzer Magna Silver Surf # 4.20m, bis 250gr.* (MichaelB)
*Balzer MAGNA MAGIC SURF # 4,20m, 80-250gr.* (MANSKE)
*Balzer Wildcat #* (Rosi)

*Berkley Lightning Power Surf # 4,20m, 100 - 250gr.* (Brandiangli)
*Berkley Lightning Power Surf # 4,50m, 100 - 250gr.* (Brandiangli)
*Berkley Series one Surf # 4,20* (Meeresangler Schwerin)

*Browning Aggressor Surf # 4,50m., 100 - 200gr* (folkfriend)
*Browning Express Tele-Beach # 4.20m , 100-200gr* (spinner1975)

*Byron X-Slim Surf #* (AudiGott1984)
*Byron Black Dynamic Surf # 4,20m WG -300g* (caruso)
*Byron Blue Shadow Power Caster 3,90m 60-120gr #* (Mefospezialist)
*Byron Nautic Surf N 4203 #* (mb243)

*Cormoran Black Star CM Titanium # 4,20* (Meeresangler Schwerin, McKay, heiliger Johann)
*Comoran Black Star CM Titanium Champion Surf # 4,20m, 150-350gr.* (McKay)
*Cormoran Black Star titanium Surf # 4,20m, bis 250gr.* (Christian D)
*Cormoran PRO TEAM SEA Winnermaker Beach # 4.20m 100-250g* (Waldemar)
*Cormoran Seacor Surf # 4,20m, 100-250gr*. (Micky, JanS, Timmy4903, xurkel, Katze_01)
*Cormoran Surfmaster # 100-250 gr.* (Tino)

*Daiwa Moonraker # 13ft, 2tlg., WG.6-8oz* (McKay)
*Daiwa Tornado S # 4,20m, 80 - 200gr.* (sunny, Pilkmen)
*Daiwa TD Surf # 14ft *(karlosito)
*Daiwa Tournament AWT13M (Paul Kerry), 4-6oz #* (Ralf-H)
*Daiwa Paul Kerry Supercast MarkII PKCS # 14ft. 2tlg. bis 250 gr.* (McKay)
*Daiwa Supercast # 13ft. 2tlg. WG.6-8oz* (McKay)
*Daiwa surf # 4,20m, 100-200gr.* (AKor74) 
*Daiwa surf swing # 4,20m, bis 250 gr.* (McKay, UliRodMaster)
*Daiwa Storm ST # 4,20m, 100-200gr.* (AKor74) 

*DAM Carbo Mesh Futura Surf I + II # 100-200 gr.* (haukep)
*DAM Megalite # 3,90m, 80-150gr* (Brandungshexlein)
*DAM Steelpower # 100-200 gr.* (MANSKE)
*DAM Sumo Surf # 3,90 m, bis 300 gr.* (Koschi)

*Dega SURF # 4,20m, 100-200gr.* (Timmy4903) 
*Dega Winblack # 4,20, 150-250gr.* (Micky)

*Delta Daytona Beach IM-6 # 100-200 gr.* (danfisk)
*Delta Belfast IM-8 Haevy Feeder # 150 gr.* (danfisk)

*Grauvell HM Surf 4200 ( Standard + Match Tip) #* (Fischmanfriend)

*JENZI XT-2 # 4,50, 100-250g gr*. (polygonwindow)

*Kinetic Barracuda surf # 4,20m, 100-200gr.* (Akor74)

*Mitchel Allround Surf # 4,20m, 200gr* (Dani CH)
*Mitchell Aliance Surf 4.20m 100-250gr #* (Mefospzialist)
*Mitchell Excellence surf # 4,50m, 100-200gr.* (dorschiie)
*Mitchel Orca Premium #* (Riff-Fan)

*Niedermeier # 4,25m, bis 225g* (Rumpelrudi)

*Quantum energy surf # 4,20m, bis 225 gr.* (McKay)
*Quantum energy surf IM8 # 4,50m, bis 250gr*. (McKay)
*Quantum World Champion Surf 3 # Lg.4.2m 100-200gr.* (Hämmer25)
*Quantum World Champion III #* (dmoppel))

*Penn Prion Surf 420 # 4,20m* (Quappenqualle)

*Ron Thompson Rocketeer Surf Pro #* (fjordbutt, schappi)
*Ron Thompson Superior Surf # 4,20m, 100-200g* (12meter60caster)

*Sänger Omni-S Surf #* (urmel23)

*Shimano Aerocast BX # 4,20m* (Meeresangler Schwerin, Holger F.)
*Shimano Aerocast 425BX # 4,25 m, 250gr.* (Klaus S., peter II)
*Shimano Aero Cast XTR (AX) # 4,25m* (Koschi)
*Shimano Aero Technium #* *4,25m, bis 250gr.* (Agalatze, Marcel1409, Rumpelrudi, heiliger Johann)
*Shimano Antares 420 bx # 100-250gr.* (Pete)
*Shimano Aspire Surf Multiplier #* *3,96m, bis 224gr.* (Ostseefan)
*Shimano Beastmaster Surf # 4,20m* (karlosito, AudiGott1984, Martin Obelt, mb243)
*Shimano Catana Surf BX 4,25m, 100-225g* (12meter60caster)
*Shimano Diaflash # 4,25m, bis 250gr.* (Agalatze)
*Shimano Hyperloop Surf # 4,20m* (AudiGott1984, Dani CH)
*Shimano Nexave 425BX #* (murmeli1965)
*Shimano Power Aero XTR 425 AX # 4,50m, 100-200 gr.* (dorschman)
*Shimano Stratic Surf 425LX # 100-200gr* (Supersteff)
*Shimano Sufrleader SF #* (Toffee)
*Shimano Twin Power BX # 4,25m, bis 250gr*. (mcmc, Ostseefan)

*Spro Dyno SF # 3,90m, 100-200gr* (Rosi, Holger F.)

*ULTIMATE Empire Ultra heavy Feeder # 4,20m, bis 210gr* (elefant)

*WINTER match 01/028 # 4,28m gekürzt, ca. 300g* (Rumpelrudi)

*Zebco Extrem surf # 3,90m, bis 250gr.* (McKay)
*Zebco Rhino offshore surf DF # 3,60m, 80-180gr.* (Brandungshexlein)
*Zebco Rhino Offshore surf # 3,90m, 100-250g* (Waldemar)
*Zebco Rhino offshore surf # 4,20m, 100-250gr* (Murmeli1965)
*Zebco Trophy Surf # 4,20m, 100 - 200 gr* (xurkel)
*Zebco Trophy Surf # 4,50m, 100 - 200 gr* (JanS)
*Zebco World Champion I #* (Supersteff)
*Zebco World Champion II IM6 # 4,20m, bis 250gr.* (McKay, Marc-H, Supersteff)
*Zebco World Champion Surf 2 # 4.20m , 100-200gr* (Hämmer25)

*Zziplex # 3.90m, 150gr. *(Wiross)

*Rollen/Schnur:*

*Avet JX #* (Wiross)

*Balzer CLS 265 # monofil* (Timmy4903, Rosi)
*Balzer TIDEC 2 SURF # monofil* (MANSKE)
*Balzer "The Rock 870" Surf # monofil* (polygonwindow)

*Cormoran SeaCor 4 Pi # geflochten* (xurkel)
*Cormoran Seacor ProTeam 5Pi # geflochten* (xurkel)

*Daiwa Emblem X5000T # monofil* (Pilkmen, Riff-Fan)
*Daiwa Emblem X5500T #* (Holger F.)
*Daiwa Emblem Z 5500A #* (Meeresangler Schwerin)
*Daiwa Emblem 5500 XT # monofil/geflochten* (JanS, Marc R., MichaelB, Klaus S., murmeli1965))
*Daiwa Emblem 6000 # geflochten* (Brandiangli, Ralf-H)
*Daiwa Emblem Pro 4500 # geflochten* (danfisk)
*Daiwa Entoh 5000* *#* (Koschi)
*Daiwa SS 3000 #* (dorschman)
*Daiwa SS 9000 #* (peter II)
*Daiwa Theory 3500 #* (danfisk)
*Daiwa Tournament Entho 5000 # geflochten* (Christian D)
*Daiwa Tournament 5000 T # geflochten* (Ostseefan)
*Daiwa XT6000 #* (McKay, Tino, Waldemar)

*DAM Quick BC 165 #* (spinner1975)
*DAM Quick F 460 # monofil* (AudiGott1984)
*DAM Quick sel 265 # monofil* (dorschiie)
*DAM SL 4 #* (Rumpelrudi)

*DEGA Seapoint P 601 # geflochten *(Micky)
*DEGA XD 10000 # monofil* (AKor74)
*DEGA Systeme XM 10000 #* (mb243)

*Mitchell Armada 7000 #* geflochten (Murmeli1965)
*Mitchell Armada 8000 #* (Dani CH)

*Okuma Axeon 65 #* (McKay)
*Okuma Axeon 90 # geflochten* (McKay)
*OKUMA ECLIPZ EZ-50 # geflochten* (elefant)
*Okuma Longitude #* (McKay)
*Okuma Longitude Longcast LRX65 # monofil* (urmel23) 
*OKUMA ORYX RXS65 # geflochten* (elefant)

*Penn 525 Mag-T # geflochten* (Ralf-H)
*Penn Surfmaster 60 #* (fjordbutt, Quappenqualle)

*Quantum Energy Surf e-560 #* *geflochten* (folkfriend, Hämmer25)
*QuantumHypercast Surf FD865 #* (dmoppel)

*Ryobi Zauber 3000 # monofil* (Mefospezialist)
*Ryobi Proskyer Nosepower Pro # monofil* (Mefospezialist)

*Shimano Aero Technium XT 10000 # monofil, geflochten* (Martin Obelt, Toffee, Dani CH)
*Shimano Power Aero XT 10000 # monofil* (aalreuse)
*Shimano Biomaster special 9000 # geflochten* (Supersteff)
*Shimano Biomaster XT 10000 #* (Meeresangler Schwerin, mcmc, Supersteff)
*Shimano NAVI 7000 XSA # monofil* (Rumpelrudi)
*Shimano Ultegra 10000xt # monofil/geflochten* (karlosito, Agalatze, Marcel1409, Rumpelrudi, haukep, Fischmansfriend, mb243)
*Shimano Ultegra 10000 # geflochten* (sunny, mcmc, heiliger Johann, sundeule, schappi)
*Shimano Ultegra 12000 #* (Pete)
*Shimano Ultegra XSA 10000 #* *geflochten* (sunny)
*Shimano Titanos 10000 XT # monofil/geflochten* (dorschiie, Timmy4903, 12meter60caster, UliRodMaster)

*Spro Sailor 3000 # monofil* (Timmy4903)
*Spro Intessa Power Caster # monofil* (AudiGott1984)

*UPDATED: 23.05.2006*


----------



## JanS

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*Ruten:*
Zebco Trophy Surf # 450 cm, 100 - 200 gr
Cormoran Seacor Surf # 420 cm, 100 - 250 gr
*Rollen:*
Daiwa Emblem 5500 XT


@ Mickey da hab ich ja nen gleichgesinnten 

gruß
Jan


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Da mach ich doch glatt mit.

*Ruten:*
2x Daiwa Tornado S; 4,20 m; WG 80 - 200gr.

*Rollen:*
Daiwa Emblem 5500 XT; monofile Keule
Shimano Ultegra 10000; geflochtene (39er Schlagschnur, 15er Fireline XDS Hauptschnur)

sunny #h


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

das is eine sher gute idee, also:
Ruten:
Shimano Beastmaster surf in 4,20m 
Team Daiwa TD Surf 14ft 

Rollen:
2x Shimano ultegra 10000xt mit monofiler keulenschnur


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mickey da hab ich ja nen gleichgesinnten


 ich glaub von "der Sorte" haben wir hier noch ein paar mehr, hab gestern bei Katze01 sowas im Futteral gesehen. Er ist von der Rute nicht so begeistert, ich bin damit VOLL zufrieden - ist halt immer Ansichtssache!


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten

2x Kinetic baracuda surf 100g-200g und 4,20m länge (eine durch ein Missgeschick 4,10m)
2x Daiwa Storm ST 100g-200g und 4,20m

würde die Ruten nicht wieder kaufen, da viel zu schwer. Qualität ist i.O. Suche für mich etwas leichtes, gerade im Handteil will ich keinen Fahnenmast halten müssen und mit einem WG von 80-150g, da ich noch nie mit mehr als 100g gefischt haben, auch nicht in der Nordsee bei Winstärke 11 (siehe Missgeschick).

Rollen 

3x Dega XD 10000 mit 0,35er mono, die sind Weltklasse und günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Marc R.

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin!

Ruten: Balzer Edition Royal IM8 Surf
Rollen: Daiwa Emblem 5500XT


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Na ok ich mach auch mit. Verankern tue ich das dann auch. Is ja sonst deine Arbeit Micky. 

eine Shimano Aerocast BX 4,20
eine Berkley Series one Surf 4,20
eine Cormoran Black Star CM Titanium 4,20

eine Shimano Biomaster XT 10000
zwei weiße Daiwa Emblem Z 5500A

alle Spulen mit Daiwa Turnament bespult


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*Ruten:*

_Hauptruten:_
2 mal ne Balzer Diabolo I ( WG 100-200g, 4,20m)
_Ausweichruten:_
1 mal ne Cormoran Seacor Surf ( WG 100-250g, 4,20m)
1 mal n Dega SURF-Prügel |supergri  ( WG 100-200g, 4,20m)

*Rollen:*

_Hauptrollen:_
2 mal Spro Sailor 3000
_Ausweichrolle:_
Balzer CLS 265
ein Anfängerteil aus alten Tagen:v 

Rollen mit 0,38er monofil bespult, vorgeschaltete, etwa 10m lange 0,60er monofil als Schlagschnur


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten :

2 x Shimano Beastmaster Surf - 4,20 m 
2 x Shimano Hyperloop Surf - 4,25 m
1 x Byron X-Slim Surf ( die andere hat das Surfcasting nicht überlebt )


Rollen :

2 x Spro Intessa Power Caster
1 x DAM Quick F 460
3 x Zebco 


Alle Rollen sind mit Keulenschnur zwischen 28 er und 37 er bespult .





MfG Maik


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

also ich fische folgendes:

RUTEN: 
2 shimano aero technium
2 shimano diaflash

und bald die aspire wenn sie auf dem markt sind.

ROLLEN:
na was wohl ?!
die ultegras !!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ROLLEN:
> na was wohl ?!
> die ultegras !!!!


warum steht ihr alle so auf die Ultegra, das ist doch nur ne billigere Version von der Biomaster XT? Ist die XT nicht besser?


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Aga, nu ma nich bequem... Wurfgewicht? Länge? Ein bißchen präziser wäre schon nicht schlecht !


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

sorry micky !
also die aero technium haben wg 250 gramm und 4,25 meter lang.
die diaflash haben bis 250 gramm wg und sind auch 4,25 lang.
sind beides BX ruten von shimano

@ jörg
ja das habe ich auch schon gehört,aber dazu kann ich nichts sagen, da ich wirklich noch KEIN problem mit den ultegras hatte. bin hochzufrieden.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So, mache auch mit.

Ruten:

2 X Shimano Beastmaster Surf BX 420 WG 250g

Rollen:

2 X Shimano Aero Technium XT 10000 #6  #6 

Schnur:

Mono: 0,32er

Geflochtene: 15lbs PowerPro


Gruß

Martin |wavey:


----------



## elefant

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Gute Idee!
 2x ULTIMATE: Empire Ultra heavy Feeder  -  4,20m , WG: bis 210g
 Rollen dazu: OKUMA ECLIPZ EZ-50 mit 0,15 Ironline von Balzer
                  TICA Spinfocus GT3500 mit 0,12 Ironline von Balzer und 35ger Mono-Schlagschnur
( Ich fische diese Combi's mit normalen Brandungsmontagen.Bis maximal 120g Krallenblei. Manchmal auch Blei am Seaboom und Einhakenmontage. Keine Futterkörbe)
--------
Wenn mal schwerere Bleie nötig sind,folgende Brandunscombi's:
2x Balzer Diabolo2 Surf  4,20m ,  WG: 80-220g
Rollen dazu: OKUMA ORYX RXS65 mit 0,16Powerline und 45ger Schlagschnur.
                Cormoran Seacore Surf 3Pi-F60 mit 45ger Mono


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,

Ruten: 2 Balzer Magna Silver Surf - 4.20 / 3tlg / bis 250Wg

Rollen: 2 Daiwa Emblem XT5500 - 2 Spulen mit 30er Mono von Penn, 2 Spulen mit 30er Mono von Gigafish bespult, an allen 30er Fireline als Keule

Ersatzrolle: DAM F465, eine Spule mit 30er Mono von Gigafish, eine Spule mit 22er Monotec Futura

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: die Teilchen kommen allerdings weniger zum Brandungsangeln, als vielmehr zum Buttangeln im Hamburger Hafen zum Einsatz


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten: 2 Cormoran Black Star titanium Surf, WG:250, 4,20m

Rollen: 2 Daiwa Tournament Entho 5000 ( Das Beste, was es auf dem aktuellen Rollenmarkt gibt!!! Ich liebe diese Teile!)

Schnur: 015er Dega X-tron (wird aber ersetzt durch Fireline) + 60er MonoSchlagschnur.

Mit dieser Kombination bin ich echt zufrieden. Sehr schöne Ruten. Relativ harte Aktion, aber mit schweren Bleien gut "aufladbar".


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@ christian
also das beste sind deine rollen ganz sicher nicht !!!
aber wenn du zufrieden bist, ist es ja die hauptsache.
ich halte rein garnichts von dem daiwa-zeugs. die qualität lässt seit ungefähr 3-4 jahren echt zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Brandungshexlein

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich:

*Ruten:*
2x Zebco Rhino offshore surf DF 3,60m WG 80-180g
(Danke Marcy, super Frauenbrandungsruten!!!)
Ersatz: DAM Megalite 3,90m WG 80-150g
*Rollen:*
2x Daiwa Emblem 4500 bespult mit Dega X-tron 0,15 +Keule

Mein Männe (Brandiangli)

*Ruten:*
2x Berkley Lightning Power Surf 4,20m WG 100 - 250g
Ersatz: 2x Berkley Lightning Power Surf 4,50m 100-250g
           1x Acra Syncrom 4,50m WG 100-250g

*Rollen:*
2x Daiwa Emblem 6000 bespult mit Dega X-tron, oder Fireline 0,17+Schlagschnur 0,39 Fireline


Gute Idee Micky!!! Viel Spaß beim auswerten!!!
Gruß Brandunshexlein


----------



## aalreuse

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten: 3 Antares Surf 425 ABX

Länge:4.25 m

Wurfgewicht: 275 gr. sollte man auch haben für extrem Bedingungen.

Rollen: 3 Power Aero XT 10000 mit 15 Fireline und 39 Schlagschnur und zwanzig Ersatzspulen.     Shimano ist die Macht.Top Gerät.


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten:
2 Shimano Twin Power BX, 4,25m, bis 250 g
1 Antares Surf ABX, 4,25m, bis 275 gr

Rollen:
2 Shimano Ultegra 10000
1 Shimano Biomaster 10000

Ersatzpulen mit monofiler Keulenschnur (028mm-0,57mm)
Ersatzspulen mit 0,15 Fireline, Dega xtron, Schlagschnur 0,39 Fireline


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten:
Balzer Wildcat, war meine erste Rute, ein harter Stecken. Aber bei starker Brandung wedelt die Spitze nicht, ist für Anfänger ganz gut.

Balzer Diabolo, davon habe ich 2 und das Folgemodell. Die ist für mich genau richtig. Die Rute ist 4,20m lang, Wg bis 200g, mittlere Aktion und robust. Eine davon ist nun das 3. Jahr regelmäßig gefischt und nicht besonders gepflegt, aber nicht verrostet, kein Ring locker oder so.

Spro Dyno SF, die Rute ist etwas wackliger, wenn ichs richtig mache, sollte ich laut Händler damit weiter werfen als mit der Balzer Diabolo, was bis jetzt noch nicht der Fall ist?

Rolle Balzer CLS, davon haben sich hier 4 Stück angesammelt, die ersten Beiden sind schon etwas abgestoßen an den Kanten, aber es gab keine Probleme. Die Rolle hat alles was mir wichtig ist, Multi Stop und Anit Swing. Meist ist eine Keulenschnur drauf.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Updated... und weiter geht´s !!!


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@ Micky

ich habe noch die genaue Bezeichnung der Ruten ergänzt und die Rollen sind nicht gelistet.

Ich glaube jetzt finde ich dank der Boardies sogar die Ruten, die ich suche. Vielen Dank für Deinen Thread.


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten
2x Daiwa Jet Sports, 4,20 m, WG - 300 g
2x DAM Sumo Surf, 3,90 m, WG - 300 g

Rollen
2x Daiwa Emcast Plus 5500

Schnur
monofile Keule 0,28 -,0,57 oder
geflochten (Fireline) 0,15 + Schlagschnur geflochten 0,40


----------



## McKay

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

mei Zeugs:

Ruten:   2x Zebco Worl Champion II IM6 4,20m 3tlg. bis 250Gramm
            (meine Lieblinge für die harte Brandung)
            2x Daiwa surf swing 4,20m 3tlg. bis 250 Gramm
             (etwas weicher als die WCII,auch für die harte Brandung)
            2x Zebco Extrem surf 3,90m 2tlg. bis 250Gramm
              (wegen der weichen Spitze super zum angeln mit Geflecht)
            2x Quantum energy surf 4,20m 3tlg.+1 Wechselspitze bis 225Gramm
              (noch nicht gefischt)
            1x Quantum energy surf IM8 4,50m 3tlg. bis 250Gramm
              (wegen der Länge nicht einfach zu werfen,macht aber ordentlich 
                Meter)
            1xCormaoran Black star cm 4,20m 3tlg. bis 200 Gramm
              (super Rute zum Buttangeln und zum fischen mit Geflecht,hat 
                jemand noch eine über???suche noch eine)
            1x Daiwa Moonraker 13ft 2tlg. WG.6-8oz
              (super Buttrute und fürs Geflecht)
            1x Daiwa Supercast x 13ft. 2tlg. WG.6-8oz
               (mit der Rute geht alles)
            1x Daiwa Paul Kerry Supercast MarkII PKCS 14ft. 2tlg. bis 250Gramm
               (der Weitwurfhammer!!)

Rollen:   4 Daiwas XT6000 (die Longrunner schlechthin)
            2 Okuma Axeon 90 (super Rollen,astreine Schnurverlegung bei 
                                       geflochtener,kann ich nur empfehlen)
            1 Okuma Axeon 65
            1 Okuma Longitude

tight lines
Marcus


----------



## JanS

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

öhmZ

^^ ist das schon alles  ?

gruß
jan


----------



## McKay

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

moin jan,
reicht das nicht?ok jetzt kommen alle die ich schon mal im besitz hatte... :q 

nein im ernst,ich weiß das sind mehr ruten und rollen,als jeder normale angler braucht, es kommen immer mal welche dazu.hauptsächlich e-bay schnäppchen.eigentlich wollte ich schon längst welche abstoßen,aber ich kann mich nur schlecht von den teilen trennen.
gruß
marcus


----------



## JanS

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hehe wenne welche abstoßen willst sach bescheid


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,

 Ruten:

 2 Comoran Black Star CM Titanium Surf Wg.100-250gr.  4,20m lang

 2 Comoran Black Star CM Titanium Champion Surf Wg.150-350gr. 4,20 lang

 Rollen,natürlich auch:

 2 Shimano Ultegra 10000 

 Gruß Thomas


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Updated up to here...


----------



## Ralf-H

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,

gute Idee !!!

also:

Zebco World Champion II mit
Daiwa Emblem 6000

Daiwa Tournament AWT13M (Paul Kerry), 4-6oz mit
Penn 525 Mag-T (17er Fireline)

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Pilkman

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo!

Gute Idee. #6

Also bei den Ruten fische ich zwei *Daiwa Tornado S M*(edium)*H*(eavy)*A*(ction) in *420cm* und einem Wurfgewicht von *80-200 Gramm* und bei den Rollen zwei *Daiwa Emblem X5000T*. 

Die Röllchen haben mir als Karpfenrollen bisher perfekte Dienste geleistet und kommen nun an meine Brandungsruten ran, wenn meine neuen Okuma Axeons :k von Holger geliefert werden. Davor hab ich zwei ältere Rollen von DAM geangelt, fragt mich jetzt nicht, welches Modell genau.

Auf die Rollen kommt wie schon zuvor entweder *Daiwa Tournament Monofil* in gelb und 0,30mm oder die gleich dimensionierte *Penn Super Long Distance Surf*. Davor *monofile Schlagschnur* (Penn Tuff Stuff, Amnesia oder Berkley Saltwater) in 0,60mm.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Zeigt her Eure Ruten/Rollen, das kann es doch noch nicht gewesen sein... !!!!


----------



## Sail31

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten:

2 xSportex Coast SU 4,55m

2x Zebco DF 4,50 m

Rollen:

2 x Shimano Biomaster 10000
Ersatz Ultegra 10000

Gruß
Sail31


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten: 2X SPRO Dynosurf SF 390m -200gr.Wurfgewicht

Rollen: 2XDaiwa Emblem S5000T

gute Erfahrungen mit den ruten,aber die Ringe brauchen aufmerksamkeit sind etwas empfindlich(neigen zum verbiegen)

gruß degl


----------



## Toffee

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hier mein Brandungsgerät:


Rute: 2x Shimano Surfleader SF 

Rolle: 2x Shimano Aero Technium XT 10000

Da hat man bei jedem Wurf 1000 Euro in den Händen, aber die spürt man auch!!

Schnur: 0,15 er geflochtene multifarbige von DEGA bzw monofile Keulenschnur von DEGA


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

wo hast du denn die surfleader aufgetrieben ???
oder hast du die schon lange ? ich suche die nämlich wie irre und finde keine.
mein händler hat noch eine pro surf liegen,aber ich brauche ja zwei.
die pro surf gehört auch zu den surfleadern aus japan


----------



## Toffee

*Shimano Surfleader SF*

Die Surfleader SF fische ich schon ca 3,5 Jahre.Mein Angelgerätehändler hatte damals 2 Stück, die er nur im Duett verkaufte. Diese Ruten wurden in Japan gefertigt und waren eine limitierte Auflage.Auf dem deutschen Markt gibt es ca 40 Stck. 
Da hab ich natürlich zugeschlagen und bereue es nicht.Es sind fantastische Ruten, wo man merkt , daß die Kraft , die man in den Wurf steckt, auch vorne im Blei ankommt. 
Frag mal Jose Martins, vielleicht kommt er ja noch irgendwie an welche.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hehe das ist ja ein witz !!!
jose hat nur noch die eine einzige liegen und bekommt leider auch keine mehr ran.
mit der habe ich auch schon probegeworfen.
nun habe ich seit 2 1/2 jahren die aero technium. sind auch klasse, aber leider nicht ganz so hart wie die surfleader. bist du auch einer aus dem DMV ?


----------



## Toffee

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Nein , im DMV bin ich noch nicht.Möchte aber eintreten, wenn ich beruflich mehr Zeit hab. Beim letzten Schwedeneck-Angeln (3er Mannschaften,erstes Oktober Wochenende, Anmeldung bei Großmanns' Angeltrreff/Kiel) war Jose mein Nachbar, mit dem ich natürlich viel über Geräte sprechen konnte.

Ich kenne einige, die im DMV sind , die beklagen , daß es immer mehr eine Geldfrage ist ,wer sich die Quali , geschweige denn eine WM leisten kann.Das hindert mich noch etwas dadran , beizutreten.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

dann geb dir einen ruck und trete ein ! das ist ne super sache mit vielen netten leuten. es sagen zwar viele dass es teurer geworden ist, aber das stimmt nicht. die wattis und anmeldungen kosten das gleiche seit ein paar jahren. 21 euro kostet ne qualli für einen tag zu beispiel. ne WM ist ne teure sache-da hast du recht. ich muss auch erstmal sparen, damit ich mit nach italien fahren kann. nur das musst du erstmal schaffen dich zu qualifizieren. so einfach ist das nicht.

also ich würde zum herbst eintreten und gleich mal ne qualli mitfischen. dann kannst du zur deutschen auch dabei sein für den fall dass du dich qualifizierst.


----------



## Toffee

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Mal schaun , beim letzten Eiscup hab ich Volker Thöming hinter mir gelassen.Zumindest gehörte ich zu denen , die Fisch fingen.Es kochen alle nur mit Wasser, auch die Spitzenleute, nur die wissen, wie sie sich Fische ranspielen , wenn Flaute ist.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

so ist es ! leider ist volker im DMV nicht mehr aktiv. echt ein großer verlust wie ich finde. das ist ein bombentyp !!! 
hatte beim eiscup nicht sogar seine frau gewonnen ? oder war das großmann ? fand ich auf jedenfall super. vielleicht sieht man sich ja bei den nächsten cups mal !
bis dahin viel spaß und petri heil


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*RÄUSPER* Nichts für Ungut, aber das hier ist und soll ein reiner Brandungsruten/Brandungsrollen TRÖÖÖT sein/bleiben/werden....


----------



## Toffee

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Sorry , man kommt so schnell ins Schwärmen....

Ich finde, die Surfleader ist doch die Königin der Brandungsruten.In Kombination mit der Technikum ein Traumgeschirr.

Ich bin gespannt auf euer Traumgeschirr, also haut in die Tasten...


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin, jetzt darf ich endlich auch |laola: ...

Momentan fisch ich das gleiche wie Aga.


Shimano Aero Technium 425 Bx
Shimano Ultegra 10000 Xt

Coolste Kombi finde ich, Fliegt wie blöde #6 !


@ Toffee

Kennen wir uns?!


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin moin,

ich fische folgende Combos:
Shimano Aspire Surf Multiplier # 3,96m, bis 224gr.
Shimano Twin Power BX        # 4,25m, bis 250gr.
Daiwa Tournament 5000 T mit
Powerline 0.11mm / 11,8 kg

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## folkfriend

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Moin #6

ich fische z.Z: 

Rute: Browning Aggressor Surf 100 - 200g/4,5m
Rolle: Quantum Energy Surf e-560

Schnur: Hemmingway Professional 20


----------



## Supersteff

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moinsen,na dann möcht ich jetzt auch mal:
2Stk. World Champion1
stehen aber nur noch im Keller,kann mich nicht trennen
2Stk.Shimano Stratic Surf 425LX 100-200gr
Im Griffstück gekürzt,25cm,Rollenhalter dementsprechend höher gesetzt,sind für FRAUCHEN,fisch ich aber gerne Mittschiff aufn Kutter
2Stk.World Champion2 100-250gr 
2Stk.World Champion2 100-250gr:in der Spitze 7cm gekürzt,mit 1,4mm V4A Draht,25cm lang,verstärkt,22mm Spitzenringe runden DAS Wurfgeschoss ab.
Rollen:4Stk. Shimano Biomaster XT 10000
         2Stk Shimano Biomaster special 9000
je 10 Köpfe mit 15er bzw. 17er Fireline und 39er schlag
P.S.Gruss an alle Meeresangler,besonders an Hardy,hab auch noch ein paar rote Jacken im Keller!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McKay

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



			
				Supersteff schrieb:
			
		

> 2Stk.World Champion2 100-250gr:in der Spitze 7cm gekürzt,mit 1,4mm V4A Draht,25cm lang,verstärkt,22mm Spitzenringe runden DAS Wurfgeschoss ab.


Moin Supersteff,
Kannst du mal näher erklären was du da gemacht hast,und welchen Zweck die Modifizierung hat? |kopfkrat 
tight lines
Marcus


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Das würd mich auch mal brennend interessieren...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Wieso? steht da doch - aber warten wirs mal ab, ob er mehr als nur der Spitze einen Einlauf verpaßt hat :g


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

War´s das jetzt schon ? Liste ist wieder auf dem neusten Stand und nu kommt IHR....


----------



## Wiross

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

L.S.


Rute : Zziplex 150 grs, 3.90 m
Rolle : Avet JX , 6.0 :1


MfG
Wim ( NL )


----------



## fjordbutt

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ron Thompson Rocketeer Surf Pro ( bei Rute & Rolle irgendwann mal gewonnen  :q )
mit einer

Penn Surfmaster 60

bespult mit einer 

Hemingway Monotec FUTURA Typ 18 :m


----------



## Quappenqualle

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Penn Prion Surf 420 + Penn Surfmaster 60 + 0,10 Whiplash Pro  :k


----------



## danfisk

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Na dann bin ich auch mit dabei

2 x  Delta Daytona Beach IM-6      100-200 gr.
                             2 x  Daiwa Emblem  Pro 4500
                             Schnur  0.21  Fireline   Gelb

Alternativ
2 Delta Belfast IM-8 Haevy Feeder  150  gr.
                             2 Daiwa Theory   3500

                                               Gruß  danfisk


----------



## Fynn_sh

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten

2 Grossmann Masterline Brandung (kommen glaube ich von Dega  :q  )

Rollen

2 Shimano Ultegra 10000


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ruten

WINTER match 01/028, auf 4,28m gekürzt, ca. 300g
Niedermeier, 4,25m, bis 225g

Rollen

DAM SL 4
Shimano Ultegra xt


----------



## petipet

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich Festlandstrottel staune nur noch. Jungedi, was für fürstliche Ausrüstungen an Surfruten/Rollen. 

Vom Band - so heißt das ja wohl jetzt in der Scene - ganz zu schweigen. Keulenschnüre, extrem teure Stöcker... Rollen, die ich mir vielleicht einmal in Leben leiste... usw.

Warum sehe ich Nachts kaum einen Boardie in Westermarkelsdorf? An der Beelitzwerft. Miramar. Katherinenhof, Klausdorf, Gahlendorf... Marinestation Staberhuk? Eventuell treffe ich mal nen Boardie in Marienleuchte? Nada.

Warum? Sorry. Weil kein Mensch da ist. 
In den letzen drei Jahren habe ich 15 Wochen Urlaub auf Fehmarn verbracht. Das sind sicher 100 Tage. Und viele Nächte habe ich an den Stränden Fehmarns versucht, Dorsche zu fangen. Manchmal wars gut. Manchmal ging nichts.
Worauf ich hinaus will, kann nicht schaden, wenn man eine Topp-Ausrüstung hat. Aber um einen Fisch zu fangen, muß man vor Ort sein. Und  mal die eine oder andere Nacht erfolglos, wenns sein muß, mit riesen Grasmatratzen in den Vorfächern, als Negativerlebniss... erleben muß. So is dat.
Tolle Rollen und Blancs sind da nicht der Motivator. 

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So, Liste ist erstmal wieder auf dem neusten Stand. 
Mache jetzt erstmal 3 Wochen "Zwangspause" wegen Urlaub, danach  gehts dann weiter...


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Aus der Schweiz folgende Daten:

Hauptruten: Shimano Hyperloop Surf 4,2m -250gr

Hauptrollen: Shimano AERO TECHNIUM XT

Nebenruten: Mitchell Allround Surf 4,2m -200gr

Nebenrollen: Mitchell Armada 8000


Gruss Dani


----------



## Riff-Fan

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Dann werd ich auch mal 


Ruten: 2 mal Mitchel Orca Premium mit verstellbaren Rollenhalter
Rollen: Daiwa Emblem 5000T


----------



## Holger F.

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Moin,
dann werde ich auch mal meine Ausrüstung aufschreiben.

2 Ruten shimano Aerocast 425 BX  4,25 m  Würfgewicht 100 - 200 Gramm
1 Rute   Spro Dyno SF Surf  3,90 m  Wurfgewicht 100 - 200 Gramm 

3 Rollen Daiwa Emblem X 5500 T
Dann noch eine Ersatzrolle von Comoran, ( billig )

Hoffe das es bald mal wieder an den Strand geht.

Petri Heil Holger


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So- letzte Anschaffung vor dem erneuten Ostseetrip:

Betrifft Unterkategorie Rollen: Shimano BIOMASTER XS 8000

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## MANSKE

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

NA gut hier meine ERFOLGSGARANTENdas ist ironisch gemeint!!*)


BALZER MAGNA MAGIC SURF 2x 4,20m, Wg80-250g

BALZER TIDEC 2 SURF 2x(mit billiger monokeule)


(wenn die ente nicht schwimmen kann,bekommt das wasser die schuld! )


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Liste ist nu wieder UP-TO-DATE !!!


----------



## dorschiie

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

mist hab ich schon wieder vergessen:
2 mitchell excellence surf 450 100-200 wg
1 deam tackle opal seapower surf 420 100-200 wg (ersatz)
rollen
2 shimano titanos 10000 xt
1 dam quick sel 265 (ersatz)


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin moin #h 
dann werd ich auch mal meine Combos auflisten.

3 x Shimano Aerocast 425BX 4,25 m Würfgewicht -250g
4 x Daiwa Emblem 5500XT (Made in Japan...die aus Korea haben eine weichere Achse)
Spulen mit monofiler Schnur (30er) und Fireline (15er) bespult.

Ich bin der Meinung das man immer 2 gleiche Combos haben sollte da die Wurfeigenschaften so einigermaßen gleich bleiben und man seine Würfe relativ gleichmäßig hinbekommt. Meine "Ersatcombo" ist aus diesem Grund die gleiche wie die "Einsatzcombos".

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus


----------



## spinner1975

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hier mein bewährtes und ausserdem sehr guenstiges Geschirr fürs Brandungsangeln ...

Rute : Browning Express Tele-Beach , 4.20m , WG: 100-200g
Rolle : DAM Quick BC 165

Da ich nur Hobbyangler bin und mit Glück einmal im Jahr dazu komme in der Brandung zu angeln , möchte ich auch nicht so viel Geld ausgeben . Fest steht , dass ich mit meiner Rute keinerlei Probleme mit einem 360er Krallenblei hatte - und dies bei einem sehr guenstigen Preis !

PS : Fahre in zwei Wochen nach Dänemark - Jammerbucht - Lokken , bei Hirtshals - Habt Ihr vielleicht Tips was Standplätze und Köder angeht ?


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

2 x POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX

dazu die Ultegra 10000


----------



## 12meter60caster

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich habe
miserable Erfahrungen mit:
2 x Ron Thompson Superior Surf 4,2m, 100-200g Steckrute​ab nächster Woche hoffentlich gute Erfahrungen mit:
2 x Shimano Catana Surf BX 4,25m, 100-225g Steckrute
2 x Shimano Titanos XT 10000 mit 0,33 zu 0,6mm Taperline​


----------



## Pete

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

seit drei tagen nenn ich die kombo shimano antares 420 bx-g (bis 250 gr.) plus ultegra 12000 mein eigen...einen ersten test hat sie prima bestanden...konnte die einschläge trotz tittensee in der dämmerung nicht mehr genau orten...die rute ist prima verarbeitet, besonders die robust gearbeiteten ringe gefallen...


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> konnte die einschläge trotz tittensee


 Was ist ein "Ti..ensee" |kopfkrat ;+  Wenn das was mit Deiner Kombo zu tun hat, dann trag ich das hier net ein


----------



## Pete

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist ein "Ti..ensee" |kopfkrat ;+ Wenn das was mit Deiner Kombo zu tun hat, dann trag ich das hier net ein


 
tittensee is das gleiche wie aal(oder eben titten)glatte see...


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

...nee, nee - solche Vergleiche!|kopfkrat 


So glatte Aale gibt es?


----------



## Pete

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

jau, sogenannte nippelaale...
zurück zu lück...sundeule...noch mal lust auf brandung im norden (rerik oder meschendorf)??? ich pm´se mal...


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich bin arbeitsbedingt mehr ein Unterderwocheangler geworden. Falls aber vom 18.-20.11 bin ich dabei!


----------



## Pete

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

schade...an dem wochenende ist meeresangler-messe in magdeburg...aber vielleicht klemm ichs mir auch...


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Stimmt. Aber da angel ich lieber - zumal ich im Frühjahr auf der magdeboot war...


----------



## peter II

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

2malShimano Aerocast 425BX # 4,25 m, 250gr.
2mal Daiwa SS 9000 ( wundert mich das die sonst niemand mehr fischt#c  )


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Will mal hier 2 Neuanschaffungen anmelden bei den Ruten (der Hammer!!):

2x Shimano Aero Cast XTR (AX) 4,25m

(die mit der "Wabbelspitze"), noch nie warf ich weiter....

Schöne Grüße an Papa Martins (nicht zu viel versprochen, die Dinger sind der Hammer..!!)


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Liste ist wieder aktuell, denn Koschi´s neuen "Wunderwaffen" sind auch eingepflegt. Jetzt muss er nur noch angeln lernen und alles wird gut!  :q


----------



## Angelpeter

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Micky,
wo kann ich denn die aufbereitete Liste einsehen ?
Gruß Peter


----------



## haukep

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich fische 1mal DAM Carbo Mesh Futura Surf I und auch die II habe ich. Beide 100-200 gr.

Dann ne World Champion II falls es mal etwas härter zugeht, 150-300 Gramm.

Dazu natürlich Shimano Ultegra 10000 XT!


----------



## MANSKE

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

HI MICKY.habe mir gestern eine neue ersatzrute zugelegt DAM STEELPOWER 100-250 gr.+billigrolle x-files 70|kopfkrat (hersteller?);+ kein schimmer.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Männers

Seit diesem Jahr neu angeschafft|stolz: :

          2 Ruten Cormoran "Surfmaster" Wg. 100 - 250g

          2 Daiwa Tournament X 6000 T beide mit Daiwa Tournament bespult


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

wollte mich auch mal in die liste eintragen:

Ruten:
noch kurz vor dem mepo cup in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn gekauft
und keine sekunde bereut.

2 x SHIMANO POWER AERO XTR 425 AX 

Rollen:

2 x Daiwa SS 3000 (Die Legende lebt) 
(habe meine tournaments verkauft weil ich die alte  SS 3000
einfach kultiger und huebscher finde


----------



## murmeli1965

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Servus,
hab jetzt auch Ruten für die Brandung.
Bin ja noch Anfänger.#t
Ist für Langeland gedacht. 

*Ruten:* Zebco Rhino offshore surf 4,20m 100 - 250gr
*Rollen:* Mitchell Armada 7000 Fireline 0,17mm


Gruß Oldi#h


----------



## UliRodMaster

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*#6 Als neuer boarder hier das Geschirr :*

*Ruten : Daiwa Surfswing 425; -250 WG*
*Rollen :Shimano Titanos ,mit 0,15 er Dega-Geflecht*
*                                                   ,0,28 -0,60 Keule Mono*
*Dega XM .220m 0,30-0,60 Keule*
*Die Dega Rollen kann ich nicht empfehlen,damit kann*
*man keinen 40-er Dorsch rausdrehen Muß noch `ne*
*Ultegra her.*

*Grüße von uli*


----------



## MANSKE

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hab mir die diabolo 3 jetzt gerade zugelegt.damit wandert eine magna magic in die ersatzrutentasche.noch ein wort zu meinen rollen:balzer tidec 2 kann ich nicht empfehlen!nach anfänglicher begeisterung(schnuraufwicklung,disign)hat sich jetzt die grosse ernüchterung eingestellt.der schnellklappverschluss der kurpel ist eine katastrophe.3 !! mal musste ich schon zu meinem händler und die griffe austauschen,weil sie sobald ein bischen kraut oder(bei mir ja eher selten)ein masiger fisch drann hing die kurbel einklappte.ist um so bitterer da man es leider zuhause nicht testen kann,ob die neuen griffe halten,da ich es obwohl ich einen schweren stein antüttelte und zuhause nix passierte,an der brandung wieder feststellen musste das es wieder nicht hinhaut!beruhigend sind auch nicht die worte meines händlers:"wenn du einmal die richtigen griffe hast,passiert es nicht wieder!"wann wird das wohl sein??|kopfkrat


----------



## spinner1975

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit ´ner Quick Distance 860 FD gemacht ?


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Leider bin ich zur Zeit beruflich in einem Land ohne Meereskueste (wer hat das denn erfunden???) und komme daher nicht zum Pietschern, aber trotzdem mal mein Geschirr:

Ruten:
- Century Kompressor Lite (vielleicht die beste Rute, die ich je in der hand hatte!!! :k  )
- Century Tip Tornado Sport
- Greys Syntra
- Daiwa High Performance Beach

Rollen:
- Abu 6500 C3 CT Mag Elite

Schnur:
- Daiwa Tournament
- Sufix Synergy

Viele Gruesse an die Kueste... :c


----------



## sporti2000

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,

ich habe eure Bericht mit großem Interesse gelesen. Was haltet Ihr für sinnvoller, eine 4,20 m lange Brandungsrute, oder besser eine 4,5 m lange? Ich habe im Moment die Cormoran Seacor Surf im Auge und muß mich zwischen den 2 Größen entscheiden.

Danke und Gruß Marcel


----------



## McKay

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi,
wenn du nicht gerade ein Hüne von über 1,95m bist,und kein Zwerg unter 1,75m sollten 4,20 Meter Ruten die Wahl sein.Die von dir ausgesuchten Ruten sind Einsteiger Ruten aus Glasfaser,sehr weich und schwabbelig,für das gelegentliche Brandungsangeln sicher ausreichend.Falls du öfter an die Küste willst,spare lieber noch ein bisschen,und kaufe dir günstige Brandungsruten aus Kohlefaser.
#h Marcus


----------



## xurkel

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,
dann will ich als Neuling auch ma mein Gerät vorstellen...
Ruten:
2 * Zebco Trophy Surf ; 420 cm, 100 - 200 gr#6 
Ersatz:
2 * Cormoran SeaCor ; 400cm 100 - 250 gr

Rollen:
2* Cormoran Seacor ProTeam 5Pi mit je 0,17er Fireline 
Ersatz
2* Cormoran SeaCor 4 Pi mit je 0,20er Fireline

Gruß
xurkel


----------



## Fischmansfriend

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Mal 'ne Frage, ich denke grad über den Kauf der Balzer Diabolo III nach, hat schon jemand diese Rute in der Hand gehabt oder gar getestet?


----------



## UliRodMaster

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo an McKay / Meeresangler &Co.:m 
 Heute sind zwei neue Schätzchen gekommen :
-Shimano Power Aero Twin Tip 425 AX |rolleyes 
Hoffe ich komme auch zum angeln.
-Danke für die guten Info`s zu Ruten und Rollen 
 im Vorfeld.

Tschüß UliRodmaster

P.S. Eine Ultegra 10.000 XT ist auch noch dazu gekommen


----------



## Pete

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

glückwunsch, uli...sind das die neuen mit der weichen weißen spitze???
na denn müssen wir ja den team cup im märz gewinnen...

tritt mal ab und zu janko auf die füße wegen des wettbewerbes...ich bekomme den so gut wie nie übers handy...frag vor allem nach, ob er das team nun verbindlich angemeldet hat...


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> glückwunsch, uli...sind das die neuen mit der weichen weißen spitze???




Nö, sind die alten Ruten mit einer weichen und einer harten. Die neue heißt Power Aero XTR...


----------



## Pete

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

und, marcel...sind die schlechter???
doch wohl kaum...hatte die neue schon in der hand (aber bezeichnungen...|kopfkrat |rolleyes )...se is recht sensibel vorn...weiß nicht, ob se 200 gr. ohne zu zucken so wegsteckt...für platte und rel. ruhiges wetter sicher eine traumrute...hast du sie schon in der mangel gehabt??


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> und, marcel...sind die schlechter???
> doch wohl kaum...hatte die neue schon in der hand (aber bezeichnungen...|kopfkrat |rolleyes )...se is recht sensibel vorn...weiß nicht, ob se 200 gr. ohne zu zucken so wegsteckt...für platte und rel. ruhiges wetter sicher eine traumrute...hast du sie schon in der mangel gehabt??



Schlechter kann man nicht sagen, sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Ruten. Ich hab sie in 4,25 m und in 4,50 m gefischt. Bei der 4,50 m hatte ich anfangs so meine Bedenken aber ich hab etwas weiter mit ihr geworfen und mit weniger Kraftanstegung.

Beim Fehmarnpokal hab ich bei einem 6er auflandigem Wind mit 230 gr Kralle gefischt und das hat sie ohne Probs weggesteckt. Die Spitze ist super verarbeitet, Shimano hat da son ähnliches Verarbeitungsverfahren wie Penn bei der Nevercrack-Serie...


----------



## toddy

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@ Spinner 1975 : Habe die ( alten DAm Distance 870 ) also 1 nummer grösser seit 2 Jahren in Betrieb.
Spulen hervorragend auf.
Sind wurftechnisch einwandfrei.
Auch mit billiger Hemmingway Geflochtener saubere Schnurwicklung.
Kein Bügelumschlag bei Kraftwürfen.
Keinerlei Korrosion nach 2Jahren u. ca 25 Einsetzen.


!! Eine von beiden hatte nach ein paar Angeltagen ein Problem mit dem Walzenlager , das hat mein Fachhändler nur durch anziehen (?? einer Mutter ??) behoben.
Seit dem laufen sie wundervoll.
Alles in allem wohl tatsächlich eine brauchbare Brandungsrolle die nicht von DAIWA oder SHIMANO kommt.!!


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@marcel1409: das heisst also das man die rute ohne probs auch bei etwas rauherem (ne 4+) fischen kann, oder?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



			
				karlosito schrieb:
			
		

> @marcel1409: das heisst also das man die rute ohne probs auch bei etwas rauherem (ne 4+) fischen kann, oder?



Jupp, und gerade mit der 4,50 m. Ich war so ziemlich der einzige der keine Probs mit Kraut hatte. Einfach Dreibein hoch stellen und die 4,50 m machen den Rest:m !!!!


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

und wie sieht es mit den 4,25m ruten aus? die dürften ja eigentlich auch keine probs haben, scheinen ja so ziemlich das gleiche system wie engl. ruten zu haben (weiche spitze, hartes rückgrat). auf alle fälle werden diese ruten eine deutlich bessere bisserkennung haben wie "normale" ruten.


----------



## Fischmansfriend

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Dann will ich meine Neuerwerbungen auch mal beisteuern:
*Grauvell HM Surf 4200  ( Standard + Match Tip)*
*Shimano Ultegra 10000xt monofil/geflochten* 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Hämmer25

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hallo bin neu im board,arbeite nach und nach die für mich interressanten beiträge auf.
ich fische folgende geräte.Ruten;Quantum  World Champion Surf 3 Lg.4.2m Wg.100-200gr.
Zebco World Champion Surf 2 Lg.4.2m Wg 100-200gr.

Rollen:2x Quantun Energy Surf 560 mit 0,17 geflochtener Dega X-Tron.Als Schlagschnur habe ich ca.9m 0.39 Fireline drauf.

Überlege die Ruten umzubauen auf Zitterspitze.

Gruss Hämmer25


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So, Liste ist upgedadet und nun 2006-fähig !!! |rolleyes :q #h


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi Micky #h 

Du kannst in der Liste mich als Besitzer der Cormoran Titanium Championsurf 4,20m  Wg 150-350 streichen, neuer Besitzer ist Boardie McKay.

Ich hab mir bei Marcel 2 Shimano Aero Technium Surf BX Wg-250 gr.
zugelegt.

schöne Liste #6 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Leute dann mach ich auch mal mit.

Also meine Ausrüstung wie folgt:

*Leichtes Gerät:*
*2x Byron Blue Shadow Power Caster 3,90m 60-120gr.*
*Gefischt werden diese Ruten mit 2x Ryobi Zauber 3000 mit 0.24er Haupt,- und 0,34er Schlagschnur (beides Spiderwire XXX Mono)*
(Beste weiten habe ich mit dieser Kombo habe ichmit 80-100gr. Bleien erzielt)

*Schweres Gerät:*
*2x Mitchell Aliance Surf 4.20m 100-250gr.*
*Gefischt werden diese Ruten mit 2x Ryobi Proskyer Nosepower Pro mit 0,35er Haupr,- und 0,60er Schlagschnur (Hauptschur ist eine Trilene Sensation und Schlagschnur eine DAM Steelpower Pro*
(Beste wieten mit dieser Kombo habe ich mit 175gr Pro Tack Bleien erzielt! Die Dinger fliegen echt wie der Wahre Wahnsinn)
#h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h 

Geflochtene Schnüre fische ich aus Prinzip nicht da mir die guten geflochtenen einfach zu teuer sind und eine sehr gute Rolle mit Perfekter Schnurverlegung muß man ja auch noch bezahlen!! Einzige Ausnahme ist da bei mir die Feederangelei am Rhein da benutze ich nur geflochtene.)


----------



## dorschiie

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*DAM Tackle Opal Seapower Surf # 4,20m, 100-200gr.* (dorschiie)


*hi micky .*
*kleiner schreibfehler deiner seits.*
*ist eine dream tackle rute keine dam.*
*hausmarke von ase leverkusen.*


----------



## mb243

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So dann will ich auchmal!

Meine neue Ausrüstung (rot):

Ruten:
2 mal Shimano Beastmaster Surf 4,25 bx
+
2 mal Byron Nautic Surf N 4203

Rollen:
2mal Shimano Ultegra XT 10000 (3x Keule + 3x 0,17er Fireline)
+
4 mal Dega Systeme XM 10000 (4x Keule + 4x 0,17er Fireline)


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Meine Stöcker heißen Cormoran PRO TEAM SEA Winnermaker Beach 4.20m 100-250g=2x
u. Zebco Rhino Offshore surf 3,90m 100-250g=1x
Rollen sind Daiwa Emblem X6000T=3x


----------



## murmeli1965

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

2 x Shimano Nexave 425BX,
2 x Daiwa Emblem-X 5500T


Gruß Oldi


----------



## schappi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

* TOLLE IDEE #6 *

* meine Ruten:*

*      3x Ron Thompson Rocketeer Surf*

* meine Rollen:*

*      3x Shimano Ultegra 10000*

*      Gruß#h *
*      Schappi*


----------



## caruso

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin

Meine Ruten:

2 x Quantum WC III                4,20m     WG -200g
2 x Byron  Black Dynamic Surf   4,20m     WG -300g

Meine Rollen so lange sie noch halten:

2 x Byron XEDO Supercast 8000 mono/ gefl.

Gruß caruso


----------



## Hämmer25

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

habe mir zum geburtstag 2 empire beach in 4,5m von ultimate gegönnt.habe sie gestern das erste mal am wasser getestet.also für leichte brandung sind sie genial.für starke brandung habe ich ja noch meine wc 2 und3.bin jetzt auch weg von der x-tron,habe sie durch die spiderwire in 0,14 ersetzt.bin begeistert

gruss hämmer25#h


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Micky,

streich bitte meine Daiwa Emblem X5500T und ersetze sie durch Shimano Ultegra XSA 10000 (17er Fireline mit 39er Schlag)|supergri .


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Habe mir eine Reserve - Angel zugelegt, weil die Niedermeier schon verdächtig bei Gewaltwürfen knackt.
Ergänze also : Shimano Technium Surf 425BX


----------



## dmoppel

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Rute :1 Quantum World Champion III und:k
Rolle: 1 QuantumHypercast Surf FD865:k 
auf die zweite spare ich zur Zeit, soll aber das gleiche sein!
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Und jetzt auch die passende Rolle dazu.

Shimano NAVI 7000 XSA mit 0,31er Mono (Profiline)


----------



## urmel23

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Zum Ausprobieren hab ich mir erstmal folgendes zugelegt:

Rute: Sänger Omni-S Surf 4,2m
Rolle: Okuma Longitude Longcast LRX65 mit Mono Keule

zur Rolle: bestellt bei Gerlinger. Lt. Katalog 1 Alu Spule + 2 E-Spulen. Lt. Okuma Katalog Graphitspule + E-Spule. Leider erst nach Lieferung bei Okuma nachgelesen. Nach Anruf bei Gerlinger heute kostenlos Alu Spule per Post bekommen. 

Bei der Rute hab ich mit Absicht einen billigen Knüppel genommen. Von den billigen hatte die Sänger/Shakespear die beste Ausstattung. Sollte mir das Brandungsangeln zusagen werde ich mir anständige Ruten zulegen.


----------



## polygonwindow

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Heute meine erste Brandungsausrüstung gekauft..|uhoh: 

Rute: JENZI XT-2
4,5m lang, 100-250g Wg.

Rolle: Balzer "The Rock 870" Surf mit 0,35 monofiler und 60er Schlag

Ob das taugt wird sich am Mittelmeer zeigen |kopfkrat


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Muss mich mal updaten:

Die Ruten Daiwa Jet Sports gibt es nicht mehr.

Die Rollen Daiwa Emcast gibt es nicht mehr.

Neue Rollen: Daiwa Entoh 5000.

LG, Koschi


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So, hab die Liste heute (Sunny... DANKE für Deinen Hinweis) mal wieder aktualisiert.

Nochmal ein zarter Hinweis in eigener Sache:


----------



## Laboe

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

#h Moin Micky
So,mache auch mit

Ruten

2-Delta Blue Royal Surf 4,50 100-200g umbau auf Zitterspitze
2-Dega Surf 4,20 100-200g umbau auf Zitterspitze

Rollen

3-Shimano Ultegra XSA 10000 Keulenschnur
3-Power Pool Power Surf 60 Keulenschnur

Gruß
Laboe ( LORY )#h


----------



## detimmerlued

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Nun, mein Geraffel:

Meine Ersten:
1x DAM Fighter Surf 3,90m 100-200g
1x SPRO Prion Surf 3,90m 100-200g

Meine Neuen:
2 Quantum Hypercast Surf 4,20m 100-200g
2 Balzer Distance 370 mit Keulenschnur


Gruss
Matthias


----------



## dmoppel

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

bin komplett
1. Rute : Quantum World Champion Surf III 4,20
2. Rute : Quantum Crypton Surf 4,50
Rollen : 2x Quantum Hypercast Surf FD 865

gruss dmoppel


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hier ein Update meiner Ausruestung:
Zusaetzlich noch
Rute: Shimano Aero Technium BX, 4,25m
Rolle: Shimano Aero Technium XT 10000


----------



## Korken

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

3x Exori X-LINE VANQUISH BEACH 4,20m
3x Spro Intessa Power Caster 660


----------



## Pilkman

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moinsen,

bei mir gibt´s ´ne kleine Änderung im Bestand:

Statt den beiden Daiwa Tornado sollen im Herbst zwei *Cormoran Coramid Super Long Cast* in 420cm / dreiteilig / 100-200 Gramm ihren Dienst verrichten. |stolz: 

Rollen- und schnurtechnisch wird´s wohl keine Änderung geben, da bleibe ich bei den 5000er Emblems mit 0,28er oder 0,30er Daiwa Tournament mit 0,60er Keulen davor.


----------



## ShortyNordenham

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo zusammen!

Also bei mir ist es eine Seacor mit 3,90 und WG 100-250g
mit ner günstigen Freilaufrolle ( geht super beim Aalangeln)
und eine Shimano Tx ac (glaub ich) 3,60 WG 40-80g
mit ner shimano namehabichvergessen-Rolle
beides mit 35er monofiler schnur und 60er schlagschnur,

mittlerweile ist die TX außer dienst, dafür nun ne Karpfenrute mit 3,5 lbs testkurve. Statt der Freilaufrolle verichtet eine comoran-Rolle ihren dienst.....


----------



## Lennart H.

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,
Rute:
2x 
Zebco World Champion 2

Rolle:
2x
Daiwa Tournament S 5000T (35er mono)

Gruß, Lennart


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

es hat nachwuchs gegeben:

Also- neu im Sortiment sind 2 Stk Shimano Catana Surf in der Länge 4,25m- und zwei Eigenbau-Brandungsruten mit Harrison-Blanks in der Länge von 4m


----------



## schaller

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Micky schrieb:


> War´s das jetzt schon ? Liste ist wieder auf dem neusten Stand und nu kommt IHR....


WOLLTE AUCH MAL WAS ERZÄHLEN! IHR SCHREIBT IMMER DAIWA SHIMANO UND UND ABER FÜR VIELE ANGLER SIND DIE SACHEN NATÜRLICH VIEL ZU TEUER.NEHME MICH DA NICHT AUS MIT 3 KINDERN!SIND NATÜRLICH DIE BESTEN SACHEN FÜR DIE BRANDUNG DAS STEHT AUßER FRAGE ABER MAL NEN TIP VON MIR WOHNE AN DER KÜSTE UND GEHE AUCH ÖFTER DORT ANGELN LÜBECK! ICH FISCHE " EASY CARP 3,5 LB 3,90M MIT 2 ROLLEN SPRO SUPER LONG CAST 460S 300M0,30 KANN LOCKER MIT 150GR.WERFEN UND WO 150GR. KRALLE NICHT HALTEN BRINGT ES AUCH KEINEN SPAß ZU ANGELN ODER?


----------



## Fuchs04

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Moin !

Bin mit 2 Cormoran Seacor Surfmaster 4,20m 100-250g und 2 Daiwa Emblem-X 6000T mit Monofiler Schnur am Mecklenburger Strand unterwegs.

Grüße aus Selmsdorf

Marcus


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



> KANN LOCKER MIT 150GR.WERFEN


 

Die Frage ist natürlich immer, wie weit man die 150 gr dann auch wirft....


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



schaller schrieb:


> WERFEN UND WO 150GR. KRALLE NICHT HALTEN BRINGT ES AUCH KEINEN SPAß ZU ANGELN ODER?


 
Keinen Spaß würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, denn gerade, wenn es richtig bläst gibt es oft sehr gut Fisch, insbesondere Größere. Also, solange ich 220g (schwerere habe ich auch nicht) Kralle zum halten Kriege stelle ich mich auf jedem Fall an den Strand. So schnell wird nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## Klempnerfischie

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin!
ich fische mit:Rolle Cormoran Secor Surf 5 PI-F60 und Ron Thompson Silver Spirit |supergri 4,20 Casting 100-250g(2 Ruten+Rollen)
2mal 28 mono+2 mal 35 mono jewals mit 60er Schlagschnur
Gruß, Fischie#h


----------



## Hadley

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*Hallo Zusammen !*

* Ruten : ABU Garcia North Cape*
*             4,20 m , 100 - 250 g.      #6 *

* Rollen : Okuma Beachcaster Pro 365  #6 *

* Gruß : Hadley !  |wavey: *


----------



## Meeresangler32

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*Also ich jukel immer mit meiner Balzer Magna Magic Surf in4.20 über den Strand. *

*Ich bin auch echt sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Zweite Rute ist eine ganz bilige id eich irgendwo mal gewonnen habe, die aber auch ihren Zweck tut.*

*Rolle: hab ich glaube die Seacor 3-PFI oder so, die für den Preis von 60€ auch recht ok ist.*

*Gruß Meeresangler32*

*Sorry die verschieden Farben mussten sein, weiss auch nicht warum.*


----------



## BassBandit

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin an alle Brandungsverrückten,

mein Gerät für den Strand sieht so aus:

Ruten : Cormoran Titanium Surf Champion 100-350gr Wurfgewicht , 4,20m 3-teilig

Rollen : Daiwa Emblem X-6000 T und Daiwa Emblem Pro 5000

Schnur : 0,14 mm Cormoran Zoom 7 in orange mit monofiler Keule 0,30 - 0,60 mm

Die Ruten sind sehr hart und schnell, daher verwende ich als Bißanzeiger einfache 5m Stippruten was bis Windstärke 5 auch gut geht. Darüber hinaus wird wenn nicht gerade Dorsche beißen alle 10 min kontrolliert.


----------



## meeresdrachen

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@all,

mein Gerät für den Strand

Ruten--Zebco Dyna Surf Platinum,100-200gr WG,
Länge 4,2m
Ron Thompson Rocketeer,100-200gr WG,
Länge 4,2m

Rollen--Shimano Biomaster XSA 6000 mit Reserverollen
7000 u. 8000
Cormoran Seacor Big Boss 8PI-5500 mit 
Reserverolle.

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Habe meine Daiwa Tornado Ruten durch Shimano Antares 425 BX-G ersetzt.

Die sehen viel besser aus, wenn ich nichts fange |supergri .


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Zudem werfen sich die Antares auch traumhaft! Hätte ich mir damals auch fast gekauft. Bin dann auf den Blackstars hängen geblieben.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@Christian

Was hat dich bewogen die Blackstars und nicht die Antares zu kaufen?


----------



## Milano

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

|wavey:Hallo zusammen,
als Rheinangler, der 2 oder 3x im Jahr an der Ostsee Brandungsangeln betreibt, benutze ich meine Feederruten:
- Berkley Cherrywood Feeder, 4,50m, 20- 250g WG,
- Sänger Spezialist Feeder, 3,90m, 20 - 180g WG,
Rollen:
2x Penn Liveliner 560 bespult mit 35iger Stroft GTM.
Das geht bestens.


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Der Preis! Habe dafür ein Mega Angebot bekommen, wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Eigenschaften der Ruten, und Fragen zum Wetter bitte per PN austauschen, hier soll nicht "gelabert" werden !!!  *DANKE !!!*


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich hab jetzt auch neue Ruten und Rollen die da wären:

2x Rute Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 BX

2x Rolle Shimano Aero Technium 10000XT

auf der 10000er Spule ist 0,40er Shimano Technium Monofil 

auf der 6000er Spule ist 0,12er geflochtene mit 0,35er geflochtener Schlagschnur

Also Bei den ersten Probewürfen hat mich diese Zusammenstellung schon mehr als überzeugt!

Ich werfe damit doppelt so weit wie ich es mit meinem alten Eqiupment konnte und das mit gleicher Kraft und Wurftechnik.

Diese Kombi hat mich zumindest voll begeistert #6


----------



## Sascha1887

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Zusammen , 

Ich fische 3 Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimitit , mit 3 Quantum Crypton Surf Rollen ! 

Bis dann


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Du hast die Ruten schon oder ist das noch das vorgänger modell ??  Bist du mit denen zufrieden wollte mir die auch kaufen aber naja mein händler warted seit 3 wochen drauf .  Bist du mit denen zufrieden ??


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@Keule1988



Micky schrieb:


> Eigenschaften der Ruten, und Fragen zum Wetter bitte per PN austauschen, hier soll nicht "gelabert" werden !!!  *DANKE !!!*


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Sascha1887 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen ,
> 
> Ich fische 3 Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimitit , mit 3 Quantum Crypton Surf Rollen !
> 
> Bis dann



Du darfst ja auch nichts anderes angeln :m !!!

@ Micky

Sorry, kommt nicht wieder vor#d :q !!!


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ups wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil #q  
Aber um dem Thema noch was sinvolles hinzuzufügen 
Also Fischen tue ich im moment noch 2 Antares einmal die 
AX 425 BX-G    und einmal die Surf 425ABX .
So Rollen hab ich einmal die Ultegra 12000 XT dann die 
Titanos 10000 und 2 Okuma axeon .( Hab ich gewonnen |supergri ) Und sind echt top . Gehören jetzt auch zu meinen Lieblingsrollen weil die Ersatzspulen günstiger sind ! :m


----------



## easy0815

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Leute,
ich fische folgende Zusammenstellung:
- 3 Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimitit 
- 3 Quantum Crypton Surf Rollen 
Folgende Schnüre fische ich:
- Quattron PT -Braid- 0,14mm (geflochtene Schlagschnur)
- Taperline 0,28

Die Zusammenstellung der "unlimited" und der Quattron PT ist der Hammer, denn das fliegt und fliegt und fliegt!

Gruß

easy


----------



## detimmerlued

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moinsen,

ich fische mit
2x Quantum Hypercast Surf 4,2m
2x Daiwa Emcast Sport 5500 mit Taperline 0.28 Keulenschnur

(die Rollen habe ich letzte Woche für 60.- EURs geschossen

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## deger

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Neue Rolle bei mir...Shimao Ultegra XSA 10000...Rute ist eine ca. 20 Jahre alte DAM


----------



## Hämmer25

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Micky

Du kannst bei mir 2xShimano XTR in 4,25m ergänzen+2x Shimano Ultegra XSA 12000.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Teddy016

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo hier gebe ich doch auch gerne meinen senf dazu.Ich fische schon seit Jahren mit Zebco 2x Rhino Surf länge 3,9m und einem Wurfgeicht von 200 gramm Die spulen sind die Tica Longcast ES 6700 und die Diawa Jupiter 6000. Beide Spulen werden jetzt ersetzt durch die Quantum Hyperloop Surf


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@ Micky

Bitte einmal nachtragen:

2 x Shimano Surf Leader 425 *AX* :l 

Ich glaub die nehm ich heute mit ins Bett :q ...


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@marcel

dass heißt deine XTR's sind vakant ?


----------



## Longeal

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin....
*RUTEN:*Ron Thomsen Rocketer 3,90m    bis200gr
              Dream Tackle Powercast Achat   4,20m bis200gr
DAM Ex Powertape                      4,20m bis200gr
DAM Megalite Beach                   3,90m  bis150gr
2xSurf Cast Dark Devil 4,5m bis250gr
*
ROLLEN:* 
2x Okuma Axeon 90               225Meter 0/50 Mono Füllung   200Meter 0/13 Fireline
2x DAM Quick Distance 870         270Meter 0/35 Mono Füllung   200Meter 0/13 Fireline


----------



## JanS

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

huhu, ich bin umgestiegen!

Ruten vorher:
Zebco Trophy Surf 450 200gr WG
Rollen:
Daiwa Emblem XT 5500

Nun:
*Ruten*
Cormoran Seacor Surfmaster 420 250gr WG
*Rollen*
Quantum Hypercast Surf FD mit 28er Quantum Sea (blue) mit 60er Schlagschnur (beide Mono)



Longeal:
Ich habe vorher auch keine Cormoran Ruten gehabt, muss aber sagen das Sie auf dem ersten blick super verarbeitet sind ... und der blank soooooo schön dünn und leicht. morgen werde ich Sie mal n bischen probwerfen und schaun was in Ihnen steckt.

Ich denke das nen kleiner tip und sind recht günstig zu haben (Preis derzeit so zwischen 100 und 130 €)

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Nachdem ich mich hier ja nun ziemlich lange zurückgehalten habe kommt jetzt auch meine Brandungsausstattung.

Die Ruten:
- 1x Zebco Hi Power (I) 420 IM 6, Länge 4,20, WG 250g
- 2x Zebco World Champion II (Surf) IM 8, Länge 4,20, WG bis 250g
- 2x Großmann's IM-8 Spezial Brandungsrute, Länge 4,20m, WG bis 250g, (ähnlich Zebco World Champion I)
- 1x Großmann's IMX-8 Masterline Brandung, Länge 4,25m, WG 150 - 250g, (ähnlich DEGA Two Tips)
- 2x Zebco IM-8 Quantum Energie Surf, Länge 4,50m, WG 150 - 250g
- 1x Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX, Länge 4,20m, WG bis 250g

Hauptsächlich im Einsatz sind die Quantum Energie Surf 450

Die Rollen:
- 1x Shimano Biomaster XT 10000
- 1x Shimano Biomaster XT 12000
- 4x Shimano Ultegra XT 10000

Die Rollen befinden sich im wechselseitigem Einsatz, da sie grundsätzlich gleich sind.


----------



## Tinca-Freak

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

CIh hab mir jetzt nen Angeln zum Hochseefischen besorgt, kann ich dann mit der auch Brandungsfischen?


----------



## Kim

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Meine Ruten: 2x Daiwa HZ Surf Interline, 4,25m,  also Ruten mit Schnurinnenführung.

Finde das sind sehr elegante Ruten, nur relativ komplizierter beim Aufbau im Vergleich zu beringten Ruten. Wenn die Schnur aber erstmal durch die Rute gefriemelt ist, sind sie ganauso im Umgang wir herkömmliche Ruten. Kraut ist auch kein Problem. Nur kann ich leider nicht mit geflochtenen Schnüren angeln, weil die Rute das von der Reibung her nicht verträgt. Das mindert natürlich ein wenig die Wurfweite, aber damit komme ich ganz gut zu recht.
Bin damit in und um Kiel unterwegs: meist Stakendorf, Hubertsberg(ein echt super Strand), Heidkate, Schmoel, Hohenfelde find ich irgendwie nicht so toll.

Meine Rollen: 1x Shimano Biomaster XT 10000
                   1x Shimano Biomaster XT 12000
                   mit je einer Ersatzspule von den Ultergras, die   
                   passen nämlich auch.

beste Grüße

Kim


----------



## Berlin Surfrod

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

ich fische 2x die daiwa tornado surf s 3,90m und 2x die spro intessa power castermit ner penn super long distance surf bespult (natürlich mit ner taper)
wenn wenig wind is nehm ich auch gerne die byron nautic feeder 4,20m


----------



## FrankNMS

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*Rute: *Sänger (Made by Shakespeare)/Aquantic - Surf 450, 3 tlg., 450cm

*Rolle: *Shimano Ultegra XSA 10000

*Schnur:* 1x Exsori Mono 0,30 auf 0,50 und Tapertips als Reserve
            1x 0,26 gefl. Fireline ohne Schlagschnur

VG, Frank


----------



## meeresangelspezi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Fische momentan Shimano Diaflash 4,25m (max 200g) und 4,50 m (max 200g).

Habe noch die beiden oberen Teile der 4,25 m,durch einen Idioten ist das Griffteil leider gebrochen.

Hat irgendjemand das passende Teil oder Interesse die oberen Teile zu erwerben?


----------



## Dedel

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Rute  Berkley Cherrywood Beach 420  300g

Rolle Schimano Biomaster GTX 8000


----------



## Dorschking

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich fische Shimano Forcemaster Surf 425 BX (max 250g)

Dazu 2 Daiwa Emcast 5000.


----------



## Rudi2000

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,

ich fische zwei Shimano Beastmaster 425 BX und zwei Ultegra (10.000 XT und 10.000 XSA)

Grüße


----------



## Fishzilla

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo , gebe auch meinen Senf dazu.:q
Also
Die Ruten:
2x Zebco World Champion   IM 8 Bin sehr sehr zufrieden!!!
2x Zebco World Champion   IM 6 Für deutsche Küsten ab Windstärke 12 :q Normalerweise viel zu hart.

Die Rollen:
2x Shimano Biomaster XT 12000
2x Shimano Ultegra XT 10000
Anstandslos zufrieden. Wenn jede Rolle von mir so halten würde!!
Auch mit geflochtener Schnur null Probleme. Einfach super Combo.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallihallo,

ich fische in Deutschland 
2x Century Tip Tornado Match
wunderschöne Ruten (auch optisch :l ) mit toller Aktion und Bissanzeige, Länge etwa vier Meter
mit 
2x Abu 6500 CT Mag Elite
Sind mir auch beim Einkurbeln schnell genug mit einer Übersetzung von 5,3:1

Und wenn ich mal an herausforderndere Strände fahre (wie ein- bis zweimal im Jahr nach England auf der Suche nach Rochen und Hundshai (die Katzenhaie braucht man nicht suchen, die finden einen schon selbst  ))
2x Century Carbon Metal Express (CME)
sind ein bisschen härter und länger (4,27)
und entweder auch die Abus oder 
2x Penn 525 Mag

Ich persönlich finde, mit dem Gerät macht das Angeln so richtig Spaß, und es ist absolut zuverlässig!


----------



## Peter 25

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin zusammen

    Meine Ruten.

    2 x   *Daiwa Tornado S # 4,20m, 80 - 200gr*

*     Meine Rollen*

*      2 x* *Daiwa Emcarst Sport 5500*

Gruß   Peter  25


----------



## Holger F.

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Moin,

mein Brandungsrutenbestand hat sich seit gestern verändert.

Habe mir vom Heiligen Johann seine Ersatzruten gekauft.

2 Cormoran Blackstar CM Titanium Surf 420 lang 250 Gramm 3 teilig.

Habe heute mal auf der Wiese Probiert.
Feine Stöcker !!

Petri Holger


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@all,

auch ich bin Umgestiegen:

2X Shakespaere Spezialst KS -250gr Wg. 3teilig IM9 Carbon+Aramid
2X Daiwa Emcast-sport 5500
2X Shimano Beastmaster Geflochtene in0,10 +5m 0,30 Corastrong als Schlagschnur..................das funzt:vik: 

gruß degl


----------



## schappi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,
kleine Ergänzung für eure Liste.
Habe meine Ron Thompson Ruten abgestoßen und mir
3 Cormoran BLACK STAR CM zugelegt.
Länge: 4,05m
Wurfgewicht: 125-250g


----------



## Forellenseeprofi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Sänger Opus one Mega Feeder mit Sänger Ultra Tec Big Fish mit 15er Berkley Wiplash


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Also, mein Equipment schaut so aus:

2 x Balzer Modul Seafighter Tele Surf 4,5 m
2 x Kogah XT 4000 (Askari-Hausmarke)
Darauf Monofile (Balzer Champions Line 0,4 mm) mit Tapertips.

Wertung: nicht der Brüller, sondern so, dass ich mich nach etwas anderem umschaue!

Aber sie sind derart weich, dass man damit Top üben kann, denn so schnell kannst du die Dinger nicht kaputt kriegen.


----------



## Hämmer25

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Auch ich habe wieder was neues.

2x Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimitet 
Lg.4,2m Wg.100-250Gr.
2x Cormoran Black Star CM Titanium 
Lg.4,2m Wg.150-350Gr.


----------



## hoi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Seit heute stolzer Bestizer einer Shimano BeastMaster 425BX, Steckrutenversion.


Ich werde mit ihr diesen Sommer in der dänischen Jammerbucht zum ersten mal in meinem Fischerleben den Platten auf die Pelle rücken! *Vorfreude!* Als Schweizer bietet sich die Gelegenheit des Meeresangeln halt nicht oft und es hat jetzt weiss Gott lange genug gedauert, bis ich mir eine solche Rute leistete, ist ja auch eine Anschaffung fürs Leben....
Und wenn ich auch immer als Schneider nahc Hause kommen sollte, dann war's das allemal wert!


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Oh Gott, mein Herz!
Ich habe gerade bei E-**y 

2 *Quantum World Champion Surf III* (420 cm, WG 100-200 Gramm)

erworben!!!

Wenn ich dem Verkäufer Glauben schenken darf, hat er sie etwa 5 mal gefischt und sie sind so gut wie neu! Ich werde vielleicht heute noch hinfahren und die Knüppel in Empfang nehmen.
Wenn der Zustand allerdings nicht stimmt...

Meine Fresse, was für eine Preistreiber.

Hier der Bericht zu meinen Ruten.


----------



## Nuschler

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin, Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Arbeitsgerät.
Kann mir jemand von Euch verraten, wo ich noch eine "neue" *Okuma Axeon AXS 65* herbekomme???
Bin einfach total begeistert von dem Teil. 
Hatte sie aber bisher nur ein Mal in der Hand, dann nie wieder & ich hab sie auch nie wieder gesehen.
Wär super, wenn mir auch erfahrene Veteranen von Highlight`s mit Ihren Modellen berichten könnten.
Danke für Eure Hilfe im Vorraus,

mfg und Petrie Heil

Tom


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Neue Anschaffung:

Brandungsruten: 2x Shimano Catana Surf 4,25m
Rollen: TICA TF mit Weitwurfspulen 8000er Grösse , Shimano Ultegra XTA, 8000er


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

rute: dam spezipower surf 3,90 100 bis 200 gr wg

rolle: Lineaeffe X-File

schnur: 0,15 fireline

weiß jemand wo ich so einen fingerschutz herbekomme? die fireline kann doch shcon weh tun. reicht auch ein engerer leder handschuh?


----------



## schappi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,
einfach im Supermarkt stabile Gummihandschuhe kaufen, 
Finger abschneiden - fertig. Das mache ich schon seit 
Jahren so, geht wunderbar.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo ich so einen fingerschutz herbekomme? die fireline kann doch shcon weh tun. reicht auch ein engerer leder handschuh?


 
Hier
http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...fhandschuh.html?shop_param=cid=21&aid=73.002&


----------



## meeresangelspezi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Haben bei uns im Laden gerade 2 neue Shimano Surf Leader EV SF 425 BX, reinbekommen. Waren eigentlich für einen Kunden bestellt, der sie jetzt leider nicht mehr haben will. |gr:
Wollt mal auf diesem Wege fragen ob jemand Interesse hat? Würde sie per Post versenden, einzeln oder zusammen, egal.


----------



## UliRodMaster

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

;+ Moin liebe Brandungsangler !   Wollte nur anmerken,auch mit
der neuen Quantum WC Unlimited geliebäugelt zu haben...
Zugegeben sieht der Leitring zweifelhaft aus,da er im spitzen
Winkel zur Rute stand. Beim Probewerfen gab`s `ne Menge Abrisse. Anm.: Bei Shimano/Daiwa Surfruten steht der Leitring im offenen Winkel zum Blank. Macht für mich auch mehr Sinn.
Also wenn" Kopie "mit Lowrider ,dann sollten wenigstens die 
Ringe i.O. sein. Bei der Pilkrute sieht`s mit dem Leitring ähnlich aus. -- Fuji macht den Unterschied . Wer die Ruten fischt,viel Spass mit dem Knüppel. 200 Gramm mind.ran hängen,dann lädt
sie sich auch auf. -- Fische selbst  Daiwa Surfsw...und Shimano
Twin Tip AX . Haut hin . Rollen : Shimano inkl. japan. Power Aero
Ist 100 Gramm leichter,als die Ultegra 10.000. Top !
Tight lines UliRodMaster


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin @all
Ich fische mit :2x Daiwa Surf Swing 4,20
                   :2x Daiwa Tournament SS 3000

bin damit sehr zufrieden:q


----------



## Hämmer25

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo UliRodMaster

Ich kann deine Meinung zur Quantum Surf Unlimitit überhaupt nicht teilen,habe mit der Rute noch nicht einer Abriß beim werfen gehabt und selbst mit leichten Gewichten erziele ich sehr gute Weiten.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@Jürgen,Du hast ja auch ein Wurfschein dafür:vik:


----------



## meeresanger

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Also zu Zeit fische ich Shimano Antares Surf 425 BCX (die ersten) mit Shimano Titanos XT 10000. Neu bestellt sind die Shimano Surf Leader EV 425 AX. Ich kämpfe mit mir ob ich auch noch die Aero Technium rollen kaufen soll...


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Frage, da Neuanschaffung bevor steht.
Habe zwar nicht alles gelesen, aber mir scheint es sind wenige Sportex im Umlauf . 
Sind die a) zu teuer oder b) was ist damit?
Danke A.#h


----------



## Fastasashark

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Zu Brandungsrute Sportex ::

Meiner meinung stimmt da das Preisleistungsverhältnis nicht.

Zu teuer und Technik von vor 10 Jahren #d

Wenn Du für gutes Geld, Hightech erwartes und Ruten mit denen mann (natürlich ohne Köder ) 200 m Werfen kann. Dann schaue dir mal die Shimano Speedmaster an .

Habe sie mir im Frühjahr zugelegt und muß sagen, dass ich auch nach 25 Jahen Wettkampfangeln, keine bessere im Preisleistungsverhältnis und Wurfleistung besessen oder gefischt habe.

#a  Fast as a shark


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Meine quantum unlimited rosted an allen ecken und kanten und immer unterm kleber also wo man mit abwischen und abspülen nicht hinkommt. ist das ein reklamationsgrund ?? weil bei einer rute für 250 euro denke ich mir das das nicht passieren darf . ist bei meinen anderen ruten( shimano antares )  auch nie gewesen . sonst ist es wirklich eine gute rute aber mit den Ringen bekomm ich jedesmal wenn ich es sehe hassanfälle.


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Update:
Ruten 2x Shimano Surf Leader
Rollen 2x Shimano Ultegra


----------



## geklape

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Vorweg sei gesagt das ich nur mal ne Woche im Jahr an die Küste komme.....

*Ruten:*

2 x DAM Revolution Heavy Feeder 100-250 gr in 4,50m mit 3 Spitzen.

*Rollen:*

Shimano Ultegra XSA 12000

*Schnur:*

0,40 er Monofile von ........

Ich verwende die Kombi eigentlich so in der Strömung wenn ich im Rhein fische. Da brauche ich keine wirklich weiten Würfe. Das Problem das sich bei der Rute darstellt ist der kleine Leitring bei 0,40er Schnur. Das kostet doch schon einiges an Weite.
Wollte evtl mal umstellen auf ne geflochtene Schnur. 

Gruß geklape


----------



## Tidde

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*Petri*

*Ich Angel mit 2 Ruten der Marke *
*Lineaeffe Potenza 420 *
*Wurfgewicht 150-300 gr.*
*Dazu habe ich die Rollen der Marke *
*Quantum.1x Hypercast Surf 865.*
*Schnur Quantum Taperline 220m 0,30-0,57*
*Jetzt erst gekauft die Quantum Hypercast Epic Surf 560sp*
*Bespult mit Quantum Taperline 220m 0,30-0,57*
*dazu 200m 0,17 Fireline *
*Die ich dann demächst auf Fehmarn mal Testen werde beim Brandungsangeln.*


----------



## Volker72

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,

ich darf mich jetzt besitzer folgender Combo bezeichnen und günstig war es auch noch !!!

Ruten:

2 x Daiwa Tornado Surf S 4,25m/ 80-200 WG

Rollen:

2 x Daiwa Emblem Exceller 5000



Gruß an alle#h

Volker


----------



## Meeresfreak

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hy jetzt geb ich auch meinen senf dazu , habe zwei shimano forcemaster surf 450 BX
und zwei ultegras xsa 10000 !!!
was haltet ihr davon ???


----------



## FrankNMS

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

...gute wahl !


----------



## Kegelfisch

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hei Leute|wavey:
Ich versuche es auch mal.Rute ist die Weapon Surf 420 (WG 100-250g) von "Skorpion" und Rolle AKITA 8000 SX von "Byron".Gabs zusammen als Kombo für 59,90 €.Habe jetzt im nachhinein so'n bischen gegoogelt,weil mir die Rute als deutsches Markenprodukt angepriesen wurde . Scheint aber komplett alles aus Fernost zu sein.Aber da lassen nach meinen Googleresultaten wohl auch andere Hersteller produzieren.Meine Frage also: Was haltet Ihr 1. von der Rute und 2. von der Rolle? Wer hat(te) schon mal diese Rute,denn ich habe nur was über die Skorpion XP 420 gefunden und die sieht ganz anders aus?Zu 2.- ich hatte schon mal 'ne Byron Spinnrollev),aber nicht lange.Vielleicht geht sie ja doch einigermaßen gut#t.Uwe


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hab was Neues:

2x Daiwa Prime Caster
2x Daiwa Surf Basia

wunderhübsches Gerät... :l


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hallo zusammen |wavey:

ich fische mit 2 shimano forcemaster 425 BX surf #6und zwei ultegras xsa 10000

meine alte Snap Rute und ne preiswerte rolle (keine ahnung welcher herstelle!) gehören der vergangenheit an bzw. sind reserveausstattung

gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## rutic

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Habe zwar noch nicht die Supererfahrung gestandener Brandungsspezialisten (#c6mal Langeland)aber da meine Gewässer
Hauptsächlich Rhein und Kanal sind fische ich auch in der Brandung mit Feederruten Catapult 180 g. 4.50m +200 g. 
Dreamtackle 4.50m . Rolle 8000er Baitrunner GTE Shimano 17er+ 20er Fireline Knotenlosverb.
Erreiche mind. gleiche, wenn nicht höhere Wurfweiten als manche Brandungsruten |evil:


----------



## Welle

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So nun muß ich auchmal meine lieblings Kombo melden.

3 Antares Surf 450 ABX + Wackelspitzen :m:m

und dazu 2 Ultegras XSA 10000 

Ich liebe diese Kombo :vik:


Man sieht sich am Strand #h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## lumppumper70

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich fische seit kurzem Shimano Speedmaster Surf 425 BX
in Verbindung mit Daiwa Emblem S 5500T.
Schaffe damit ca 140m ohne Vorfach. vieleicht hat ja jemand noch tips,ob die kombination optimierungswürdig is...#h


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ach ja, habe ganz vergessen zu berichten, dass ich seit ein paar Wochen stolzer Besitzer zweier *Ryobi Proskyer Nose Power Rollen* bin.
Darauf 30er Mono und Taper-Tips.


----------



## Scherny

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hallo, ich brauch mal eben hilfe, hat schon jemand erfahrung mit der *Steckrute DEGA  Windblack  Spincast 2,4m WG 30-60g*


gemacht? wenn ja bitte welche?

is wichtig, wollt mir diese rute eventuell kaufen , weiß aber nicht ob diese gut ist..

danke euch


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Was soll man zu ner Rute die 19 Euro neu kostet schon sagen???
Fische fangen kann man damit auch:q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Scherny schrieb:


> hallo, ich brauch mal eben hilfe, hat schon jemand erfahrung mit der *Steckrute DEGA  Windblack  Spincast 2,4m WG 30-60g*
> 
> 
> gemacht? wenn ja bitte welche?
> 
> is wichtig, wollt mir diese rute eventuell kaufen , weiß aber nicht ob diese gut ist..
> 
> danke euch



Moin,
du bist hier im Brandungsforum gelandet, möglicherweise solltest du deine Frage noch mal wo anders im AB stellen wo sie besser passt.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi1

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Habe nun auch meine neuen Ruten bekommen und bin wunschlos glücklich.

3 Vercelli SPYRA AKTIVA SC Concept Line 4,25m, 150 -300g

3 Shimano Aero Technium 10000

Gruß
Volker


----------



## aalbert06

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moritz Stratos Surf Cast 4,20 80-200g + Shimano Navi 7000 XSA
Sänger Aquantic Surf 4,20 100-250g + Shimano Ultegra 10000 XSA
Dega Balance Sae TX Surf BX 4,25 100-250g + Spro Intessa Power Caster

Ich weiß, ist ein ganz schönes Sammelsurium. Der Weg ist das Ziel und ankommen langweilig.

Gruß aalbert


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

moin, moin, 

ich fische 2 cormoran surfmaster 420 und zwei ultegras xsa 10000 #6 mit 28er keule von dega bzw 33er penn mit taper tips 

als reserve (oder für kumpels die kein eigenes geschirr haben) hab ich noch 2 dam classic cf surf 3.90 mit 2 80er zebco topic(osä).

letzte woche noch nen ebay-schnäpchen:vik::
dam super natural lightweight surf 4,00, für die ich mir wohl noch ne ultegra #6 gönnen werde

gruß aus meck-pomm


----------



## Hausmarke

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin moin,
ich möchte bald meine erste Brandungssaison starten.Brauche dafür noch einiges..Habe mir die Shimano Beastmaster AX Surf BXG 425 und die Rolle Shimano Biomaster XSA ausgesucht.Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombo?Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Rute gemacht?Ich glaube mit der Kombo bin ich ganz ordentlich aufgestellt.


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich möchte bald meine erste Brandungssaison starten.Brauche dafür noch einiges..Habe mir die Shimano Beastmaster AX Surf BXG 425 und die Rolle Shimano Biomaster XSA ausgesucht.Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombo?Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Rute gemacht?Ich glaube mit der Kombo bin ich ganz ordentlich aufgestellt.




bestens#6

gruß degl


----------



## s_rathje

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

ja die biomaster xsa is ne feine rolle, mein vater fischt diese.
ich hab mir lezte woche die ultegra xsa 10000 zugelgt.
als rute habe ich ne quantum intro surf bzw, quantum smart surf^^
eigentlich sieht die rute wie die intro surf aus, was auch auf meinem kassenbeleg steht, jedoch steht auf der rute smart surf, was mich ein wenig verwundert


----------



## Vibora

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin!|wavey:

 -> IM8  Energy Surf   2x
+ > Tica Scepter GE 9000 (Zweite Rolle wird heute gekauft! )

bespult mit 0,12mm Geflochtene, inkl. Tapertips vor!


----------



## Hans Maulwurf

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin moin!

Ich fische 2 Quantum Crypton FireFly , bestückt mit 2 Daiwa Emblem S ....


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



s_rathje schrieb:


> ja die biomaster xsa is ne feine rolle, mein vater fischt diese.
> ich hab mir lezte woche die ultegra xsa 10000 zugelgt.
> als rute habe ich ne quantum intro surf bzw, quantum smart surf^^
> eigentlich sieht die rute wie die intro surf aus, was auch auf meinem kassenbeleg steht, jedoch steht auf der rute smart surf, was mich ein wenig verwundert



Ist ein und dieselbe Rute, Quantum hat lediglich den Namen geändert #h


----------



## s_rathje

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

aha!, vielen dank an steffen.
(ich hasse nichts mehr, als nicht zu wissen, mit was fürn nem material man fischt, aber das hat sich ja nun geklärt )
:m


----------



## Fridolin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

#h*Hi Leute,*

*3 x Quantum Surf unlimited*

*3 x Daiwa Emblem Pro*

*0,15 Dega X-tron 4farbig mit 0,24 Whiplash-Keule*
*meistens mit 180gr*

*muss mich noch ein wenig an den Klapprollenhalter gewöhnen, Abrisse beim Wurf gab es noch nie.#6*


----------



## Essener68

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Kurz und knapp:
Ich möchte mir 2 neue Ruten für das Brandungsangeln kaufen.
Preisobergrenze pro Stück: 60 Euro.
Wer hat einen guten Tipp, welche Ruten für dieses Geld besonder gut sind?
Merci, Petri und frohe Weihnachtstage
Der Essener


----------



## Essener68

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Und noch eine Frage:
Welches Dreibein ist stabil und praktisch.
Hier möchte ich auch maximal 60 Euro ausgeben.
Danke für eine zielführende Antwort.
Schöne Festtage und Petri
Der Essener


----------



## rostockvampire

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hallo alle miteinander...bin neu hier und habe mal sofort eine fragemöchte mir neue brandungsruten zulegen...was haltet ihr von diesen...[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Skorpion Carbon Maiden Surf 425.......mfg ralf
*[/FONT]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Essener68 schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage:
> Welches Dreibein ist stabil und praktisch.
> Hier möchte ich auch maximal 60 Euro ausgeben.
> Danke für eine zielführende Antwort.
> Schöne Festtage und Petri
> Der Essener






			
				rostockvampire schrieb:
			
		

> hallo alle miteinander...bin neu hier und habe mal sofort eine fragemöchte mir neue brandungsruten zulegen...was haltet ihr von diesen...Skorpion Carbon Maiden Surf 425.......mfg ralf



Hallo ihr beiden,
ihr seid hier im falschen Forum denn hier soll jeder seine neuen Ruten und Rollen vorstellen. 
Für euer Anliegen haben wir die Suchfunktion oder den Bereich "günstig kaufen und Tipps" dort könnt ihr euch umsehen oder ein eigenes Thema erstellen.
Bitte schaut da mal nach.


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hab umgestellt und mich zu weihnachten selbst 
beschenkt

2 x Vercelli SPYRA AKTIVA SC in 425 cm 
Wurfgewicht 150 - 300 gr.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



dorschman schrieb:


> 2 x Vercelli SPYRA AKTIVA SC in 425 cm
> Wurfgewicht 150 - 300 gr.



Was`n dat für Knüppel |rolleyes:vik:


----------



## Hunter79

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich habe die Shimano Alivio SF420BX 100-200g und die Mitchell

Universe2 Surf 4,20m 100-200g.

Rollen: Fishing Ferrari Magnum Hi-Lux Sea Reel 

        - Ryobi Proskyer Nose Power

Beide mit Monoschnurr, ich denke die werden ihren zweck erfüllen...

Frohes Fest und Guten Fang #6


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

man koennte diese stoecker auch als endloesung bezeichnen.

guckst du hier:

http://www.meeresangler.org/artikel_999481.html


----------



## Richie

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi,

2 Cormoran Surfmaster 4,20m
1 Ryobi Proskyer Pro
1 Tica Dolphin SE 9000

Gruss
Richie


----------



## Jochen83

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,
ich fische in der Brandung:
2x Sänger Specialist KS II Surf Beach Cast in 4,20m
mit
2x Ryobi Proskyer Pro
Schnüre: 2 Spulen mit 0,33 mono, 2 Spulen mit Keulenschnur 0,57 -0,33mm und noch 2 Spulen mit 0,12mm Geflochtener.
Jochen


----------



## luecke3.0

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe
2x DAM Onliner Tele Surf in 4,20m und dazu
2x DAM Quick Space Evo 665
bin Einsteiger im Brandungsangeln bin aber mit dem Gerät sehr zufrieden, besonders die billigen DAM-Ruten haben mich überrascht!

Ich habe noch ein paar andere Brandungsrollen im Keller die ich noch für andere ANgelarten benutze (z.B. Karpfenangeln):
3x Daiwa Emblem XA
3x Daiwa Emcast 5000
2x DAM AT 465 und 1x 265
1x Okuma Latitude LDX 65
1x Kogha Askor -> Vorweg, absolute Katastrophenrolle, Finger weg!!!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Shimano Catana Surf 4,2m


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



dorschman schrieb:


> hab umgestellt und mich zu weihnachten selbst
> beschenkt
> 
> 2 x Vercelli SPYRA AKTIVA SC in 425 cm
> Wurfgewicht 150 - 300 gr.


 

die hatte ich auch schon in der Hand (und wollte sie gqar nicht wieder loslassen)das sind echt geile Stöcker aus Spanien, die Daiwa, Shimano und Co zeigen was technisch heute möglich ist und die bestimmt trotz des recht hohen Preises ihre Abnehmer finden werden.


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich selber fische noch die guten alten Shimano Ruten

2x Shimano AERO CAST SP BX 4,25 m 2004 Japanprogramm
3x Shimano Twin Power Surf SF BX 4,25m 
2x Shimano Surf Custom SF CX 4,25 m (Silber, nicht HI-Power)
2x Daiwa Tournament AWT 13M Multiruten
2x Daiwa Tournament X 13 M Multiruten
(ich habe mein Herz auch für 2teilige Multiruten entdeckt, geht vollgeil werfen und die Bißanzeige jamjam)


Rollen:
3x die guten alten Shimano Biomaster 12000 XT (sind nicht totzukriegen und das seit 10 Jahren)
2x Daiwa Tournament ISO Entoh 4500 Japanmodell (für die leichten CX Ruten)
2x Daiwa Tournament HT7 Beachcasting Multis


bin mit allem zufrieden, die ISO könnten etwas mehr Schnureinzug (83cm) haben, aber das Problem haben ja fast alle Daiwa Rollen.


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Scherny schrieb:


> hallo, ich brauch mal eben hilfe, hat schon jemand erfahrung mit der *Steckrute DEGA Windblack Spincast 2,4m WG 30-60g*
> 
> 
> gemacht? wenn ja bitte welche?
> 
> is wichtig, wollt mir diese rute eventuell kaufen , weiß aber nicht ob diese gut ist..
> 
> danke euch


 

ja laß die Finger davon und kauf dir was ordentliches, schwarzgemalte gepresste Schilfmattenruten gibt es genug.
für bißl mehr gibt es schon Einiges was Besseres ist und weniger wiegt


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,
mit eurem High Tech Zeug kann ich zwar nicht mithalten, bin aber recht zufrieden:

2 x Shimano Beastmaster BX , 4,25 m
2 x Shimano Hyperloop Light Surf 130 M (2-teilig mit Beringung für Multi)

2 x Ryobi Proskyer Nose (super Schnurreinzug und Wurfverhalten)
2 x Cormoran Coastal Power CP 6000 ( sind eigentlich eher  sehr schwere Pilkrollen, jedoch sehr robust aus Vollalu und ohne Schnick Schnack )


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

2x Shimano Beast Master 425 BX-G


----------



## Allrounder_85

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Shimano Power Aero Surf 
Zebco World Champion

ist zwar nochn n bissl hin,aber zum Geburtstag gibs die Shimano Surf Leader,mal sehen was die so taugt...


----------



## südhesse

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hi habe mal frage fischt wer von euch mit der *QUANTUM HYPERCAST DISTANCE SURF in der 4.50er länge ?un kann mir dazu was sagen ?*


----------



## timo`

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hat hier jemand mit den Balzer Diabolo IV 390 cm , 3-teilig und 85/230 Wg Erfahrung gemacht? Käme da zur Zeit relativ günstig ran.

gruß
timo


----------



## FelixT

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

2x Shimano Super Aero Technium 250gr. :l


Felix


----------



## Hämmer25

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

2xAero Technium BX

2x Grauwell Teknos Tournament Surf die immer noch zum verkauf stehen.


----------



## angelnmike

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Kann mir jemand was über die Daiwa Supercast STS 13 F sagen


----------



## doki13

Hallo,

wer von Euch kann mir denn etwas zu den neuen Penn O-Tech Ruten sagen?

Gewicht der Rute in 4,20m oder sogar erste Testergebnisse!!

doki 13


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So,

nochmal ein Update;

2 X Dega Blance Sea TX 4,20 -250gr Wg.

2 X Daiwa Emblem XT 5000

Hoffe dat hält jetzt ne Weile :m

gruß degl


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



doki13 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer von Euch kann mir denn etwas zu den neuen Penn O-Tech Ruten sagen?
> 
> Gewicht der Rute in 4,20m oder sogar erste Testergebnisse!!
> 
> doki 13



646 gr. 
Testergebnisse liegen leider noch nicht vor, kommen aber demnächst, da dann Probe geworfen wird. 

Gruß|wavey:
caddel


----------



## JerkerHH

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Moin, 

habe hier was schönes bei 3 2 1 ... meins drinne.... 

Vielleicht ja was für Euch ???? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=130340331283&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



> Moin Moin,
> 
> habe hier was schönes bei 3 2 1 ... meins drinne....





Wie wäre es gewesen wenn du die Sachen erstmal hier im Flohmarkt angeboten hättest?? Den Link zu deiner Ebayauktion finde ich einfach nur voll daneben und gehört hier auch nicht hin!!!!


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo


Ruten 

2 X DAM STEEL POWER RED 100-250g

Rollen/Schnur

2 X DAM QUICK SURF 560 / 35er Mono in Orange

MfG Marco

#h


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Update Meinerseits:

Neue Ruten:


Shimano Nexave BX Surf 1336
Länge:3.96m
Gewicht :495g
Transportlänge :  203 cm
Ringe : 9
Teile : 2
Wurfgewicht (g) : 170
Rollen noch immer:

Shimano Aero Technium 10000XT
Die 6000er Ersatzspulen sind mit Keulenschnüren 0.28-0.60

Die Großen Spule mit 0.35er Shimano Technium Schnur und vorgeknoteten Taper-Tips 0.33-0.70

Gruß David


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde 
ich brauche mal einen Rat|kopfkrat
habe alle meine Angelsachen verkauft um mal neu anzufangen#6 jetzt bin ich am überlegen was es werden soll|uhoh: hab vorher die techniums von shimano gefischt , aber die sind mir auf dauer echt zu schwer !!!! brauche arbeitstiere die mal nicht so schwer sind:q
bitte helft mir ; würde mich über geräte vorschläge sehr freuen:vik:lg laurin


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Laurin ,

wenn ich mich nicht irre wiegt eine Technium so um die 600gr. , das ist für eine Brandungsrute ja nun wirklich eine echte Hausnummer .
Die einzige Chance hier leichter zu werden und dabei ein echtes Arbeitstier zu bekommen wäre wenn Du Dir ein Handteil mit zwei Leitringen und nem Spitzenring versehen läßt|uhoh:.Das kostet zwar ein wenig Rutenaktion und Wurfweite aber dafür klappt es dann auch mit dem Schweinswal#6

Also , Vorschlag nicht so ganz ernst nehmen...mit Deinen alten Ruten warst Du schon ganz gut beraten . Selbst superschlanke high tech Ruten der 600-800 Euro Klasse wiegen nur unwesendlich weniger , da ein schlanker Blank eine größere Materialdicke erfordert um nicht zu brechen .

viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich fürchte ja, das gehört nicht ganz hierher, daher Vorschlag: verschiebt mal diesen und die letzten beiden Posts in einen neuen Thread; aber: unter 600 Gramm liegen heute schon viele Ruten, High End durchaus mal bei um die 500, und High high end kann sogar noch einiges drunter liegen!


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@Abumann, hast natürlich recht was den reinen Rutenblank angeht . Ich hatte allerdings das ins Handteil einschraubbare Kontergewicht , welches bei teureren Ruten oftmals mit angeboten wird mit auf dem Zettel (sinnvoll oder auch nicht).


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So jetzt habe ich auch wieder etwas anständiges:vik:
Dank eines sehr netten Angelkollegen#h:g

Ruten : 3x Cormoran Black star Titanium surf (zweiteilig)
           150-350g    ,    4,20m

Rollen : 3x Daiwa Emblem Exceler mit 5 E-Spulen 
           alle mit Pinker Fireline #6


----------



## movo

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Rutten:
1 Shimano Super Aero Technium (die zweite folgt die Tage)
2 Cormoran Black Star CM

Rollen:
2 Shimano Ultegra 1000er
1 Shimano Navi 8000er 
2 Ryobi Proskyer

Schnur:
Quantum oder Climax Keule


----------



## bullard

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*hallo zusammen,*

meine gerätschaften!


*Ruten:*


*2x DAM Cies Brandungsrute 4,20 m  100 - 200 g*



*Rollen:*


*2x Quantum Hyper Cast epic Surf560sp*



gruß, stefan


#:


----------



## isfischer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hallo,
hat jemand praxis erfahrung mit der shakespeare IN 2 BEACHCASTER?


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Nun muss ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu tun.
Meine Ruten, mit denen ich fische sind die Cherrywood-Beach 420 von Barkly. Sie sind ziemlich hart bis 300g WG, was ich schon probiert habe und sie haben es überlebt. Aber das Beste ist das Griffteil, sie haben vom Rollenhalter bis zum Rutenende 
( Griff ) 95cm Länge, somit für mich den richtigen Hebel bei 4,20 m.
Meine Körpergrösse ist 1,80 m, das könnte mit entscheident sein.
Damit habe ich für mich den richtigen Hebel zum Werfen.
Ihr solltet das mal testen, denn die meisten Ruten haben eine Grifflänge von 70 cm bis 75 cm und das ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu kurz. 
Solltet Ihr eine alte Rute haben, einfach von hinten ein Stück Besenstiel reinstecken und probieren, was Ihr dann für ein Mumm drauf habt. Aber Achtung auf den Finger und die Rute, es könnte sein, dass sie das nicht überlebt.
ALIVIO von Shimano SF 420BX und ein Wurfgewicht von 100-200g habe ich als Preis gewonnen , finde ich Schrott, wer will, kann sie sich bei mir für geschenkt in Hamburg abholen. Die Länge vom Rutenhalter zum Griff beträgt 70 cm, man hat keinen Hebel bei 4,20 m Länge. Nicht alles von Shimano ist gut.
Als Rollen habe ich die Daiwa Emblem-X 5500T und bin sehr zufrieden. MfG Herby


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Netter Zug von dir, das mit der Rute!


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Will den keiner diese Brandungsrute. Herby


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Intresse hätte ich,wo könnte ich Sie abholen?#6


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Leute
wolte nur sagen das die Rute wech ist. Herbynor


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Jupp die hab ich jetzt,war nett Dich kennen zulernen Herbert.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Wasser.|wavey:


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi Norbi
würde  mich auch freuen, Dich beim Angeln zu treffen oder wir verabreden uns mal zum Brandungsangeln.
Mit dem Geflecht hast Du vollkommen recht.

Hi Degl
ich muss Dir zustimmen: Geflecht auf Geflecht läuft auch bei mir am besten. Mono 0,60 mm als Schlagschnur und Geflecht dahinter, zu großer Knoten. Geflecht 0,38 mm und 20 lbs Power Pro ist Supi.
Mfg Herbynor


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Herbert,auf ein gemeinsames Brandungsangeln würde ich mich freuen!
Mein Top Geflecht was ich auf den Spuhlen habe ist:
0,28-0,30 Schlag u. 0,12 Hauptschnur:vik:

Werde Mittwoch mal die Rute Probe trocken werfen.Hast aber Recht,das Handteil fällt wirklich extrem kurz aus,mal sehen was geht!


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Habe mein Gerät gewechselt!!!#6

Fische jetzt 2x Shimano Power Aero Twin Tip AX
                 2x Shimano Titanos XT 10000

und natürlich mono#h
mfg


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi Brandungsfighter
Warum hast Du das Gerät gewechlet?
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi Norbi
habe Dich nicht vergessen, im Herbst wenn es wieder losgeht, melde ich mich noch mall. 
MfG Herbynor


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Herbynor,

Ich hatte vorher 2x Cormoran Black Star super Surf (2 teilig)
Und die waren mir eindeutig zu hart!!! bis 350g wg|evil:


und die Shimanos die ich jetzt fische sind Weltklasse!!!:k

lg Laurin#h


----------



## SurfCastingMaster

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hab mir jetzt eine Shimano SUPER AERO TECHNIUM Surf 425 BXG, 250gr Wurfgewicht geholt ,und mich für die Rolle NAVI 8000 XSB 2011 entschieden die, die Tage kommt.

Findet ihr das ne Gute Wahl oder Kombie zusammen? Die Rute ist ja ein Traum vom Aussehen her und wenn man die so in der Hand hält:k Ausprobieren werde ich sie dann ende Oktober können dann gehts raus zum Brandungsangeln und freu mich schon 



Gruß Dennis


----------



## sascha1711

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Zu den Techniums würde ich mich immer die Shimano Ultegras holen.
Die Rollen sind echt unkaputtbar und haben ein absolut geiles Drag Sytem. Was die Rollen angeht würde ich mir immer selber erst die Meinungen anderer Angler holen. Ich persönlich kann Dir nur empfehlen die Ultegras zu fischen, denn jeder Brandungsangler den ich kenne fischt diese Rolle. Außerdem gehört zu solch einer geilen Peitsche die Ulte|director:gra
:m Gruß Sascha


----------



## SurfCastingMaster

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ja hab mir jetzt nun auch eine Ultegra bestellt in 10 000 er größe  die werde ich dann Super mit der Technium Kombinieren können:k



Gruß Dennis


----------



## Zador

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,

habe günstig ? (200) zwei neue Shimano Power Aero XT 10000 bekommen und wollte sie jetzt zum Brandungangeln 
einsetzen.
Sind die OK dafür?Was meint Ihr?

Gruss Bernd


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Zador schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe günstig ? (200) zwei neue Shimano Power Aero XT 10000 bekommen und wollte sie jetzt zum Brandungangeln
> einsetzen.
> Sind die OK dafür?Was meint Ihr?
> 
> Gruss Bernd


 
Klar warum sollte das nicht gehen?

Oder willste hören:

*Haste gut jemacht*


----------



## Zador

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Klar warum sollte das nicht gehen?
> 
> Oder willste hören:
> 
> *Haste gut jemacht*


 


He he,nein darum ging es nicht.
Habe nur noch nichts von den Rollen gelesen.

Ist immer von Ultegras die rede  .


Gruss Bernd


----------



## jjdorschkiller

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

wer kann mir Adressen nennen wo ich eine neue shimano ultegra
1000xt bekomme (das alte Modell).ich angel mit meiner schon 12
Jahre bis auf leichtes Schleifen immer noch TOP!!! gruss aus HL


----------



## angelnmike

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So,jetzt meine
Ruten:
2xDaiwa Tournament X 130M 2 teilig
2xDaiwa Supercast 2 teilig
alle Ruten bis 200g W.G. und 3,96m lang.

Rollen:
1x Daiwa 7ht
1x Daiwa 7ht Turbo
1x Daiwa 7ht Mag
2x Shimano Ultegra XSB 10000
Schnur:
Monofil 0,35  Schlagschnur 0,70:g


----------



## belle-hro

*Meins, meins, meins.............*

*Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa…………………..endlich…………………………. umarm,liebkos,streicheln………………………………..niewiederhergeb………………..sabberdenMundrunterlauf…………..SIE SIND DAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*





Meine neuen Brandungsruten:
GRAUVELL TEKNOS Surf Z II 4200

Gaaaanz frisch, wat nen Hammerstock ist das geworden. Der Nachfolger der Surf Tournament in einem neuen Gesicht. :k


Fotos stell ich heut abend ein, geh mir jetzt erstma ein stilles Örtchen suchen und mir den Riemen runter………… |sagnix













werfen (Pfui ihr Ferkel|znaika


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Siehste Belle,

nu sind sie da:m:m:m, goile Rute zum super Kurs nicht wahr?

Gruß Andreas#h


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



a.bu schrieb:


> Siehste Belle,
> 
> nu sind sie da:m:m:m, goile Rute zum super Kurs nicht wahr?
> 
> Gruß Andreas#h


Jo Andreas. War heut im Laden auch gleich der Hingucker. Die Kunden haben die Glupscher nich von los reissen können 
Kanns kaum abwarten, mir Watties zu schnappen und middn Gedöns mich an Strand zu stellen. Is mir voll Laterne, ob was beisst, hauptsache man hat die Rute in der Hand und kann damit rumschleudern :m
Und mit den Tips kann ich meine Stippen zum Alteisen geben 

Hier nu die Bilderchen


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

sieht genauso aus wie meine World Champion Surf ??


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Mmh, dachte ich auch gerade - kommen die wohl aus dem selben Werk in Fernost? |rolleyes


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Merlin schrieb:


> sieht genauso aus wie meine World Champion Surf ??


 
Jo Merlin, die Ähnlichkeit (Farbe) mit der WC ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber vom Rest |kopfkrat
Vielleicht kann Andreas da was zu sagen. Er ist der Experte darin, kann vielleicht auch die Unterschiede darstellen.


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

ich weiß auch die Steckverbindung und roten Bindungen etc. selbst Ringabstände... sieht alles 100% gleich aus?????
Ist ja witzig


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Was soll ich sagen, habe als ich die Rute das erste Mal gesehen habe von der Farbgebung auch gleich an die Quantums gedacht, aber der Blank ist nicht der gleiche. Für die Grauvell Rute wird zur normalen Spitze auch ein Spitzenkit mit angeboten, das beinhaltet ein verkürztes Spitzenteil mit 3 verschieden harten Glasfaserspitzen. Die härteste konnte ich mit 200gr voll durchziehen und man hat eine geniale Bisserkennung, das ist Spaßangeln. Gut finde ich das man sich sowohl Schraub oder Klapprollenhalter aussuchen kann. Fazit, das ist eine Rute mit der ich keine Bedenken hätte auch Veranstaltungen zu fischen und das für einen VK...na ja sagen wir mal richtig günstig.
Hoffe das ist jetzt keine Schleichwerbung, soll jedenfalls keine sein

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Danke für die Info


----------



## zanderaal

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin!

Ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Brandungsprofis.
Kann ich die Shimanos Big Baitrunner LC als Brandungsrolle nehmen?
sollen auf Shimano Antares Ruten drauf.

Gruß vom Niederrhein

Berthold


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



zanderaal schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Brandungsprofis.
> Kann ich die Shimanos Big Baitrunner LC als Brandungsrolle nehmen?
> sollen auf Shimano Antares Ruten drauf.
> 
> Gruß vom Niederrhein
> 
> Berthold



Man kann............man sollte aber beachten, das Salzwasser und Sand dem Freilaufgetriebe auf Dauer zusetzen wird..........deswegen würde ich die nur im Notfall oder mal zum probieren am Strand nutzen.....wär doch schade drum

gruß degl


----------



## zanderaal

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Jo,danke 
ich denke mal wenn ich sie nach dem angeln gut mit süßwasser spüle und sie nicht in den Sand lege müßte es ja gehen 
bin einmal im Jahr für ca 5 Tage zum Brandungsangeln und da lohnt es sich nicht Brandungsrollen zu kaufen.

Gruß
Berthold#h


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



a.bu schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, habe als ich die Rute das erste Mal gesehen habe von der Farbgebung auch gleich an die Quantums gedacht, aber der Blank ist nicht der gleiche. Für die Grauvell Rute wird zur normalen Spitze auch ein Spitzenkit mit angeboten, das beinhaltet ein verkürztes Spitzenteil mit 3 verschieden harten Glasfaserspitzen. Die härteste konnte ich mit 200gr voll durchziehen und man hat eine geniale Bisserkennung, das ist Spaßangeln. Gut finde ich das man sich sowohl Schraub oder Klapprollenhalter aussuchen kann. Fazit, das ist eine Rute mit der ich keine Bedenken hätte auch Veranstaltungen zu fischen und das für einen VK...na ja sagen wir mal richtig günstig.
> Hoffe das ist jetzt keine Schleichwerbung, soll jedenfalls keine sein
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 
Danke Andreas,

kleine Korrektur deiner Ausführung: Das Kit hat die gleiche Länge wie das normale Spitzenteil. Man kann also trotz Wechsels zu den Glasfaserspitzen in voller Länge (4,20m) weiterfischen!

Aufgefallen ist mir die äußerst präzise Steckverbindung. Dat Ding kannste schön leichtgängig reinschieben, hält bombenfest und nach Gebrauch bekommste die Verbindung locker wieder rausgezogen. Trotzdem haste vollstes Vertrauen beim Werfen. 

Gruß
Belle


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi Belle,

jo war ein bissel blöd ausgedrückt, ist natürlich die gleiche Länge. Gestern waren die Stöcker im ersten Einsatz, Steckverbindungen waren i.O. absolut kein Verdrehen. Hab meinem Kumpel Werner zum Strand begleitet, der die Ruten den ganzen Abend gefischt hat(konnte wg. ner Bein OP nur zusehen). Statement: geiles Rückrad, super Wurfweite und gefangen haben sie auch, 10 Platten in Howacht#6.

viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Was kosten denn die Knüppel? Im Netz findet man ja noch nicht wirklich was dazu.

Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir mal wieder was gönne


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Also wenn noch jemand günstig Ruten brauch habe zwei Ruten noch hier. Beide der Marke Dega einmal eine Masterpiece und eine surf instructor. 
Beide sind Nagelneu . Preis gibts bei Anfrage =) Aufjedenfall so günstig gibts die Nichtmal bei Ebay oder Moritz =)


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich glaube Palerado,meinte diese Ruten!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3195954&postcount=289


----------



## 0815 Fischer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

kann mir einer eine günstige brandungsrute empfehlen?, sollte so +- 200 gr wg haben fürn kanal ua. . rolle habe ich schon mfg einfach ein paar preisklassen in den raum#6


----------



## 0815 Fischer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

okay dann mal her mit den rutendaten


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@0815 Fischer,macht das doch per PN
@Keule1988,wenn Du Deine Ruten los werden willst,ab in die Kleinanzeigen#h


----------



## 0815 Fischer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

PN?|supergri


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@0815 Fischer,PN = Privat Nachricht oder PM = Privat Mail
alles klar ?:m


----------



## 0815 Fischer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Norbi schrieb:


> @0815 Fischer,PN = Privat Nachricht oder PM = Privat Mail
> alles klar ?:m





ich glaub private message würde mehr sinn machen


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Genau#6


----------



## steffen1

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Brandungsangler, 
habe zum Abo eine Penn Sargus 7000 bekommen und frage euch mal kann man die zum Brandungsangeln nehmen? Wenn ja würde ich mir noch eine zulegen damit die Rollen gleich sind,wenn nein lass ich es lieber. Würde mich freuen wenn einer helfen könnte. Bin blutiger Anfänger. 

gruss Steffen


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Hallo Brandungsangler,
> habe zum Abo eine Penn Sargus 7000 bekommen und frage euch mal kann man die zum Brandungsangeln nehmen? Wenn ja würde ich mir noch eine zulegen damit die Rollen gleich sind,wenn nein lass ich es lieber. Würde mich freuen wenn einer helfen könnte. Bin blutiger Anfänger.
> 
> gruss Steffen



Ohne weiteres brauchbar...wenn auch keine klassische Brandungsrolle.............wenn dir die Schnurfassunge reicht...dann nur zu#6

gruß degl


----------



## steffen1

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Danke erst mal, 
was könntest du denn noch empfehlen, in dieser Preisklasse? Möchte nicht zweimal kaufen. 

Gruß steffen


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal,
> was könntest du denn noch empfehlen, in dieser Preisklasse? Möchte nicht zweimal kaufen.
> 
> Gruß steffen



Hab im aktuellen Askarikatalog die Quantum WorldChampion Surf gesehen..

incl. einer Aluersatzspule für 99€........das wäre so die klassische Brandungsrolle.........und nen Hunni kosten brauchbare meißt.....

gruß degl


----------



## Gone Fishing

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi,

ich würde dir empfehlen mal die Ryobi Proskyer Pro anzuschauen.
Diese Rolle gibt es schon ein paar Jahre unverändert auf dem Markt. Anscheinend war die Entwicklung ausgereift, da nicht jährlich nachgebessert werden muss.

Ich habe diese Rolle schon mehrere Jahre.
Vorher habe ich Daiwa gefischt.

Sie kostet um die 90 € und wird incl. 3 Metall-Spulen geliefert
Versuche mal in dieser Preisklasse eine Qualitativ vergleichbare Rolle von den bekannten Herstellern zu finden.
Bei denen landest du incl. der Ersatzspulen, die in der Brandung sinnvoll sein können schnell bei 200-250 € pro Rolle incl. Spulen.

Du kannst auch in diversen Karpfenforen nachschauen und dir dort Infos holen. 
Bekanntlich fischen diese Jungs die gleichen Rollen.

#h


----------



## steffen1

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Degl, 
danke für die Hilfe, war kurz entschlossen beim Händler und habe eine Mitchell Avocet Big Surf 6500 gekauft und kann jetzt nur hoffen das die was taugt. Fahre im März an die Ostsee und probiere sie aus. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Hallo Degl,
> danke für die Hilfe, war kurz entschlossen beim Händler und habe eine Mitchell Avocet Big Surf 6500 gekauft und kann jetzt nur hoffen das die was taugt. Fahre im März an die Ostsee und probiere sie aus.
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Die ist jedenfalls als Brandungsrolle zu gebrauchen........

gruß degl


----------



## riecken

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin  ich will mir 2 neue ruten zum brandungsangeln kaufen..würde so  ca + - 60€ ausgeben...ich finde aber nur ruten die wie meine cormoran ruten sind http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n-seacor-surf-brandungsruten-ruten/detail.jsf  gibt es da nicht schon ruten die ein bischen schlanker sind ??


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



riecken schrieb:


> Moin  ich will mir 2 neue ruten zum brandungsangeln kaufen..würde so  ca + - 60€ ausgeben...ich finde aber nur ruten die wie meine cormoran ruten sind http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n-seacor-surf-brandungsruten-ruten/detail.jsf  gibt es da nicht schon ruten die ein bischen schlanker sind ??



Moin,
schau doch mal nach den Yad Whisper Beach Master
mfg


----------



## riecken

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

*Quantum Smart Procast Surf finde ich sehr schön hatte sie beim Händler in der hand ! ich bin 1,86m wie lang sollte die rute sein 3,90 ? oder doch 4,20
*


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich würde sagen bei Deiner Größe ganz klar 4,20 !
Ich bin 172cm und fische selber ne 4,20,komme mit den 3,90iger
nicht zurecht:q


----------



## riecken

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ja so dachte ich mir das schon  danke !


----------



## breacker

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

|bla:|bla: Jo Jo Jo das schaut gut aus


----------



## Fieno

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Guten Abend,

alle miteinander ich beschäftige mich momentan damit zwei Rollen zum Brandungsangeln zu Kaufen. 

Die Ruten sind schon vorhanden 4,20m Wurgewicht 100-250kg.

Ich stehe jetzt son bisschen aufm schlauch. Mein hintergedanke ist. Zum einem wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre möchte ich ein gutes Brandungssystem habe und wenn ich zu Hause angel im Fluss habe ich ein system was ich genauso nutzen kann.

Meine Frage wäre auch ich würde gerne Mono-schnur aufziehen. Wie stark sollte ich den Durchmesser bzw. die Tragkraft der Schnur wählen.

Vom Preis sollte wir in der mittel Klasse rauskommen ich denke je Rolle kann ich 70-100€ investieren. Wenn es günstiger wird hab ich auch nichts dagegen.

Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen. Ich habe mir auch Fachkunde zum Thema besorgt da wird das meiner Meinung nach aber ein bisschen schwach geschildert. ;+;+;+;+


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin ,hol Dir die Ultegra 10000 von Shimano,bespuhl Sie mit
035iger Mono + 060iger Schlagschnur,und alles ist gut.


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

jo die ultegras sind top aber das wird dann eng mit seiner preisspanne von 70-100euro...

aber die rollen sind auf jeden fall ihr geld wert.
ab und an kann man auch bei ebay die ultegras schiessen.


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@dorschfreund85,wer ein vernünftigen Angeldealer hat,der mit sich reden lässt,kann man schon 2 Ultegras für 200 Euro bekommen.#h


----------



## Fieno

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Supi das ging ja schnell werd mich gleich mal dahinter klemmen... werde diese dann nehmen ......


Kannst du mir das bespulen vielleicht schildern da bin ich noch nicht so im bilde wie muss das verhältnis mono zur schlagschnur stehen wäre echt nett nen bissel hilfe....

vielen herzlichen dank 

gruß david|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


Wäre das die richtige ultegra 10000: http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...RA-XS-B-10000&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

im grunde brauchste nur ein paar meter schlagschnur.

ich habe es mal so gelernt das man 3-5 umdrehungen auf der spule hat +1rutenlänge +ca 40-60cm .

aber da giebt es sicher verschiedene ansichten.

und @ Norbi

da magste sicher recht haben aber die normal preise sehn halt etwas anders aus :-D
und als einsteigen ka wie man da so zu seinem angeldealer steht ^^


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,für die Schlagschnur empfehle ich Dir doppelte Rutenlänge
da Du noch nicht viel Ahnung davon hast,solltes Du etwas firmer darin sein kannst Du soweit verkürzen,das wenn Du Auswirfst noch 2-3 Umwicklung auf der Spuhle sind.

@dorschfreund85,Du hast auch recht|supergri.
Aber als Dealer soll man auch bedenken,das man ja noch mehr kauft,Schnur,Haken,Vorfächer und und und.Der Kunde soll ja wiederkommen,und für Angelläden wird es immer härte!#h


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Fieno schrieb:


> Supi das ging ja schnell werd mich gleich mal dahinter klemmen... werde diese dann nehmen ......
> 
> 
> Kannst du mir das bespulen vielleicht schildern da bin ich noch nicht so im bilde wie muss das verhältnis mono zur schlagschnur stehen wäre echt nett nen bissel hilfe....
> 
> vielen herzlichen dank
> 
> gruß david|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:
> 
> 
> Wäre das die richtige ultegra 10000: http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...RA-XS-B-10000&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal



Wenn du aus dem Shop die Shimano Titanos 5500 nimmst bist du in deiner anvisierten Preisklasse und die sind bestimmt fast genauso gut wie die aktuellen Ultegras

gruß degl


----------



## Fieno

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Also ganz nebenbei ich hab heute ne schleie gefangen  :vik::vik::vik: erster fang dies jahr kann so weiter gehen....

Euch allen schon mal ganz herzlichen dank.......

Die Titanos wären genau das was ich suche passt auch vom preis ....
Noch son paar Tipps zum Brandungsangeln wären nicht schlecht fahren im Sommer nach Heilligenhafen und da will ich die ruten natürlich auch mit nehmen.......

Macht ihr auch mehrer Wattwürmerm ans Vorfach bzw. Mundstück würdet ihr empfehlen so als anfänger vorfächer selber knüpfen.....


Gruß David 

Noch mal rechtherzlichen Dank an alle#h#h#h#h|supergri|supergri


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

da du erst im sommer los fährst haste ja noch genug zeit zum basteln bzw üben.es giebt im net ausreichend anleitungen zum vorfachbau. damit haste dann die grundlage.


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Fieno schrieb:


> Also ganz nebenbei ich hab heute ne schleie gefangen  :vik::vik::vik: erster fang dies jahr kann so weiter gehen....
> 
> Euch allen schon mal ganz herzlichen dank.......
> 
> Die Titanos wären genau das was ich suche passt auch vom preis ....
> Noch son paar Tipps zum Brandungsangeln wären nicht schlecht fahren im Sommer nach Heilligenhafen und da will ich die ruten natürlich auch mit nehmen.......
> 
> Macht ihr auch mehrer Wattwürmerm ans Vorfach bzw. Mundstück würdet ihr empfehlen so als anfänger vorfächer selber knüpfen.....
> 
> 
> Gruß David
> 
> Noch mal rechtherzlichen Dank an alle#h#h#h#h|supergri|supergri



Dafür antworten wir dann unter Brandungsangeln..........hier gehts nur um Ruten und Rollen

gruß degl


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Degl,

Ich fische die Titanos seit ca.1 Jahr ohne probleme, die Rollen sind wirklich super.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Degl,
> 
> Ich fische die Titanos seit ca.1 Jahr ohne probleme, die Rollen sind wirklich super.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Ha........und ich hab seit Freitag 2 Ultegras 5500XSB in meinem Besitz............|uhoh:|uhoh:

Sag doch der Mann von Moritz in KaKi........."sind die Gleichen wie die Titanos"......haben nur drei Kugellager mehr und eine Alu-Ersatzspule...........uuuund wir haben sie noch im Angebot 99,95 das Stück...........da bin ich eingeknickt|rolleyes|rolleyes

Es ist schon ne Krux mit den "Moritzleuten"..........|supergri|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## dupermann

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Huch..... bin ich zu spät?

Neu und noch nicht gefischt ( hoffentlich in Kürze ):

2 x Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX mit bis 250 gr. WG in 4,25 m

2 x Shimano Ultegra XS 10000 CI4

beide mit je 12 er und 14 er geflechht ( der Weite wegen )

Soll alles vom 09.09 - 24.09.2011 ausführlich getestet werden - bin ja so aufgeregt wie die neuen Maschienen arbeiten - wo ich doch soviel gutes gelesen habe!:vik:


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Neu und am Wochenende das erste mal geangelt:

2 x Cormoran Seacor Technic Surf 4,5m 100-250g WG

2 x Daiwa Emblem Exceler 4500 

jeweils dann 57er-30er Keulenschnur von Sportex.

MfG


----------



## double04

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Moin,

Suche eine Brandungsrute für die Fischerei an der Ostsee.
Habe momentan eine Shimano Beastmaster altes Modell(Weiß) Länge 425.
Die neue sollte auch eine Länge von 425 haben, ausgeben wollte Ich bis 150 Euro.

Gruss und besten Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Svenbs

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Jetzt möchte ich auch mal mein Equipment vorstellen.

2 x Grauvell Teknos Surf ZI  4,20m  100 - 200g
     Klapprollenhalter der einzige Unterschied zur ZII welche
     eine Schraubrollenhalterung hat.

2 x Cormoran Big Ben 7pi 5500 ca. 1m Schnureinzug
     2x Fireline Exceed 0,20 in Flame Green + 0,38
         Fireline Exceed Smoke als Schlagschnur
     2x Dega Keulenschnur 0,30 - 0,60

Die Fireline habe ich etwas stärker gewählt, da die Knotenfestigkeit nicht so gut sein soll und auf Grund des Krautes teilweise an der Küste... beide Schnüre noch nicht gefischt.
Am Freitag wird das erste Mal getestet wie sich die Fireline an der Brandung macht :vik:

Für die Grauvell Ruten sind auch noch die Spitzensets in Planung, da hiermit die Bisserkennung erheblich verbessert werden kann.


----------



## BibFranky

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moinsen, kann mir hier einer helfen? (bin Anfänger)

Ich habe eine Rute(*Cormoran TOPFISH Tele Makrele, 3,00m/80-150g*) geschenkt bekommen, und brauche eine passende Rölle.
Sie sollte so bei 30 Euro liegen.
Geangelt werden soll zum Beispiel: Hafeneinfahrt, Brandung, und Elbe.

Danke schon einmal im Vorrauß


----------



## riecken

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Bei 30€ würde ich einfach in ein angeladen gehen und sie mir da angucken und entschreiden


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Guten morgähhhn,
also wenn du eine Rolle suchst auf alle fälle Finger weg von Freilauf Rollen. Sind fürs Salzwasserangeln ungeeignet.
Was die Marke ect. angeht muss ich Rieken vollkommen recht geben, FACHMARKT und dort eine Günstige besorgen.
Alternativ würde ich mal bei den Gebrauchtangeboten schauen, dort bekommt mann ab und an schnäpchen die schon bespult sind.
Hier nun Links reinzustellen würde nichts bringen, denn ich denke DU wirst schon eine Vorstellung haben was du willst.
Wichtig ist nur halt nach JEDEM gebrauch im Salzwasser mit Süsswasser abspülen und ggf. Pflegemittel nehmen.

Viel spass mit deiner neuen Rute


----------



## Barsch1987

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo, weiss jemand ob die shimano ultegra xtb salzwasserfest ist?


----------



## ZanderCLP

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo, bin auf der suche nach  brandungsangeln habe in dem bereich noch keine erfahrungen und wollte gerne wissen was ihr über das Brandungs-Set von Askari denkt?

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...erca-schnur-riverman-rolle-als-set/detail.jsf

Ist das was für Einsteiger oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?

Gruß Alexander


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



ZanderCLP schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf der suche nach  brandungsangeln habe in dem bereich noch keine erfahrungen und wollte gerne wissen was ihr über das Brandungs-Set von Askari denkt?
> 
> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...erca-schnur-riverman-rolle-als-set/detail.jsf
> 
> Ist das was für Einsteiger oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?
> 
> Gruß Alexander



Solange du nur gaaaaanz selten an der Küste angelst.......mags ja ne Überlegung wert sein

Aber hier wird mir jeder bestätigen, das es sich nicht lohnt in diese Combo zu investieren......die Ruten mögen ja noch gehen, die Rollen werden die Belastungen beim Brandeln nicht lange aushalten.
Der einzige Vorteil..........wenns anne Küste keinen Spass bringt(was ich für unwahrscheinlich halte) dann ist die Investition nicht sehr groß gewesen:q

Aber wenns dich erwischt............geht der "Tanz" schnell von vorne los.

gruß degl

P.s. eine meiner Brandungsrollen haben im Angebot soviel gekostet wie die ganze Combo


----------



## ZanderCLP

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Danke degl für dein tip, das risiko ist mir zu hoch 350km zu fahren und dann geht mir die Rolle nach dem 2. wurf kaputt.

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin mach das ja auch nicht so viel spaß mit so einem spielzeug gerät zu Angeln.

Dann spare ich eben paar monate länger und kaufe mich was besseres.


Gruß Alex


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Am Meer brauchste Euqipment was der rauhen See und dem Salzgehalt der Luft trotzt,

Ausserdem ist eine gute Brandungsrolle weitestgehend gegen Sand geschützt.....

natürlich kommt es drauf an wie du deine Geräte behandelst, süßwasser bad für rolle und Rute ist ein Muss....

aber ich denke wenn du 120 euro für so viel geräte bezahlst kann das nix besonderes sein..

dann hol dir lieber vom Chinesen ne Teleskopbrandungsrute und ne Billigrolle für 10 euro das Stück... hl genau so lange und der Verlust ist zu verschmerzen... so hab ich es gemacht vor vielen Jahren bevor ich teurere Sachen gekauft hab..

Grundsätzlich gilt wie für alles, das billige wird teuer und das Teure billig nach einiger Zeit....


----------



## Paddy

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich denke lieber einmal etwas mehr ausgeben und dann hat man auch lange Freude daran. Zweimal billig ist Teurer als einmal gut gekauft.
Ich nutze schon seit Jahren :

Rolle 2 Stk. : Daiwa Emblem-X 6000T Geflochtene Schnur 
Rute           : Daiwa Surf Swing-Z 420cm 100-250g
                 : Daiwa Tornado-Z 425cm 100-250g



... und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß Paddy


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Super!!!

heute noch die letzte Penn Rute gezogen bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen..

statt 150 euro Standard PReis gabs die für schlappe 80 euronen..
hammmer Preis !

dazu noch ne ryobi Proskyer Pro für 69,95...

Der Shop is ja der Wahnsinn...#6

Und wie freundlich der service ist..

Die Okuma Distance Surf 80 gekauft.... für 70 euro.... die macht ein riesigen und verdammt guten Eindruck von der quali her...

jetz noch 2 ultegras XSB wenns die im angebot gibt und dann kann es im November losgehen....


----------



## Carp-Hooligan

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Super!!!
> 
> heute noch die letzte Penn Rute gezogen bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen..
> 
> .......
> Und wie freundlich der service ist..


 
Das stimmt schon,aber laß mal nen Garantiefall eintreten,dann siehts mit dem Service nicht mehr sooo gut aus.
Ich mußte bei ner neuen Wathose(3 tage nachm Kauf),die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen,muß erstmal zum Hersteller und der muß entscheiden!

Ich stand da ohne Wathose(im April),und wollte ne neue ausm Laden mitnehmen(die selbe),damit ich eine habe. Da sagte der zu mir wortwörtlich,"WIR GEBEN DIR KEINE AUF GARANTIE MIT,WENN DU UNBEDINGT EINE BRAUCHST MUSST DU SIE NOCHMAL BEZAHLEN"!!!

Naja,da war ich total Sauer,und Kaufte natürlich keine.
Naja,ende vom Lied...es war Mai,ich keine Wathose...aber nach 3 Mon. bekam ich Ersatz von Behr!!!

Und wenn Du was Zurückgeben möchtest weil Du damit nicht zufrieden bist...Geld bekommst nicht zurück,wenn dann Gutschein.
Seit diesen Erlebnissen,überlege ich genau was ich dort kaufe! 

Sorry fürs Of Topic,aber mußte mal raus!

Nun gehts normal weiter!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Carp-Hooligan schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon,aber laß mal nen Garantiefall eintreten,dann siehts mit dem Service nicht mehr sooo gut aus.
> Ich mußte bei ner neuen Wathose(3 tage nachm Kauf),die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen,muß erstmal zum Hersteller und der muß entscheiden!
> 
> Ich stand da ohne Wathose(im April),und wollte ne neue ausm Laden mitnehmen(die selbe),damit ich eine habe. Da sagte der zu mir wortwörtlich,"WIR GEBEN DIR KEINE AUF GARANTIE MIT,WENN DU UNBEDINGT EINE BRAUCHST MUSST DU SIE NOCHMAL BEZAHLEN"!!!
> 
> Naja,da war ich total Sauer,und Kaufte natürlich keine.
> Naja,ende vom Lied...es war Mai,ich keine Wathose...aber nach 3 Mon. bekam ich Ersatz von Behr!!!
> 
> Und wenn Du was Zurückgeben möchtest weil Du damit nicht zufrieden bist...Geld bekommst nicht zurück,wenn dann Gutschein.
> Seit diesen Erlebnissen,überlege ich genau was ich dort kaufe!
> 
> Sorry fürs Of Topic,aber mußte mal raus!
> 
> Nun gehts normal weiter!
> 
> Gruß Andreas



is doch heutzutage überall so....

bin bei meiner shimani rute immer noch nicht zum Angeln gekommen..
Erste Speedmaster Schrott dann die Aerocast....

mein Händler stellte sich zuerst doof und sagte zu mir das Shimano nur selten Ersatz schickt....

hat aber nach 2 bösen Anrufen von mir und mit drohen von meinem Rechtsanwalt dann tadellos geklappt.. #t

Jetzt kann ich bei der Aerocast sogar zu Zendel fahren, sprich zu einem shimanohändler meiner Wahl um das Ding zu reklamieren..

Fast alle Händler stellen sich gerne quer bei Equipment weil auch die Händler schon ne Menge sauereien mitgemacht haben...

Wir sind vielleicht ehrlich aber andere Käufer wollen am liebsten alle 3 Monate neues Equipment auf Kosten des Händlers oder Herstellers..

Gruß


----------



## Carp-Hooligan

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hmmmm,also ich kenne keinen Angelladen der im Garantiefall so wie Moritz handelt...
Und ich habe im umkreis von 20km 6 Angelläden ua. Fishermans Partner und Askari...

Gruß Andreas


----------



## lthammer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

so nun auch mal ein update von mir
ich bin seit ein paar Wochen stolzer Besitzer von zwei

*Grauvell Teklon Surf Competition I*

hab sie jetzt schon ein paar mal genutzt, und muss sagen wirklich geile, aber auch hammerharte Stöcker.(ich muss wohl noch ein bißchen üben, um das Potential voll ausnutzen zu können)|kopfkrat 
Zur besseren Bissanzeige werde ich mir auch noch die Beachfeederspitzen zulegen.
Das einzige was mich richtig stört sind diese Mini-Lowrider, keine Ahnung was bei richtig Krautgang ist.

ich fische die Ruten mit zwei 

*Ultegra CI4 XSA 10000,*

je nach Witterung mit 12er Geflecht oder 28er bzw 33er Keule


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Auch wenn die Fox Stratos 12000 mag keine reine Brandungsrolle ist..

hab heute bei einem Shop angerufen wo noch Restbestände sind und die Rolle ist echt sehr günstig..

ein Problem habe ich aber noch...

wieviel Schnureinzug hat diese rolle.. sehe keine angaben..

nur auf der fox Seite sehe eine angabe von 29.9!
wenn das inch sind würde das bedeuten das sie nur einen Schnureinzug von 76cm hat..

76 cm sind definitiv zu wenig für ne rolle dieser Grösse...

Eine Brandungsrolle muss nen einzug von 90 cm aufwärts haben..

laut Verkäufer wirft man mit der fox Mag locker 10 % weiter als mit der Ultegra oder anderen vergleichbaren rollen.. durch die lange konische form der Spule und der guten Schnurverlegung..

mag alles sein aber der Schnureinzug ????#t

weiß jemand mehr? |uhoh::c


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Super!!!
> 
> heute noch die letzte Penn Rute gezogen bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen..
> 
> statt 150 euro Standard PReis gabs die für schlappe 80 euronen..
> hammmer Preis !
> 
> dazu noch ne ryobi Proskyer Pro für 69,95...
> 
> Der Shop is ja der Wahnsinn...#6
> 
> Und wie freundlich der service ist..
> 
> Die Okuma Distance Surf 80 gekauft.... für 70 euro.... die macht ein riesigen und verdammt guten Eindruck von der quali her...
> 
> jetz noch 2 ultegras XSB wenns die im angebot gibt und dann kann es im November losgehen....



Hi kerasounta,
hattest Du schon Gelegenheit gehabt die Ryobi Proskyer Pro Rolle zu testen?
Möchte mir davon evtl. 2 Stück zulegen,doch wollte mich vorher erst erkundigen wie die sich so macht.

Gruß Nask7


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Nein leider habe ich die Ryobi noch nicht getestet...

aber ich denke mit der ryobi machste nix falsch.. die gibt es bei Moritz für 70euro..

Die Rolle is für die Brandung und für weite würfe optimal denke ich..

Bis jetz habe ich auch noch nix schlechtes gehört über die rolle...

wer weiß wie groß der Schnureinzug ist bei der Fox Stratos 12000 MAG?

ich ruf heute den Händler an und bin unschlüssig ob die für die Brandung geeignet ist... wenn der Schnureinzug so gering ausfällt habe ich keine Lust auf Gewaltwürfe...

Darödelst du dir ja nen Wolf |uhoh:#t


----------



## skipper63

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,

kann mir als Brandungsangelneuling, mal jemand sagen was es mit der Rutenlänge auf sich hat.
Habe gehört das sich die Rutenlänge aus der Körpergröße ergibt, aber gibt es da eine bestimmte Formel?

Gruß Peter


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

das ist auch nicht ganz so einfach zu sagen...

ich denke wenn du über 180cm bist kannse locker ne 4,20m Rute angeln..

ich bin auch nur 1,77m aber komme mit den 4,20 Ruten gut zurecht..

du solltest das testen, manch ein Großer wirft auch mit 3,90m Rute
hervorragend...

Gruß


----------



## skipper63

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Kerasounta,

Kann es sein das man mit einer längeren Rute nicht die Wurfweite erreicht, als mit einer kürzeren?|kopfkrat

Habe mir eine Daiwa Diabolo 4,50m zugelegt kam aber in diesem Herbst auf Fehmarn überhaupt nicht zurecht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

ich habe nur eine koreanische Brandungsrute in 4,50m geangelt/geworfen.....

und die war mir zu lang, bei mir ist maximum 4,25.

wie groß bist du?


----------



## skipper63

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> ich habe nur eine koreanische Brandungsrute in 4,50m geangelt/geworfen.....
> 
> und die war mir zu lang, bei mir ist maximum 4,25.
> 
> wie groß bist du?


 
Bin ca. 1,82m.

Denke es hat mit der Rutenlänge ( Hebelarm ) zu tun, oder mache noch fehler in der Wurftechnik.

Muss mich Heute verabschieden,die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## basslawine

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



skipper63 schrieb:


> Hallo Kerasounta,
> 
> Kann es sein das man mit einer längeren Rute nicht die Wurfweite erreicht, als mit einer kürzeren?|kopfkrat
> 
> Habe mir eine Daiwa Diabolo 4,50m zugelegt kam aber in diesem Herbst auf Fehmarn überhaupt nicht zurecht.
> 
> Gruß Peter



Daiwa Diabolo 4,50m??? Finde leider nichts dazu, ist das ein älteres Modell?

Grundsätzlich ist entscheidend für die Wurfweite  die Geschwindigkeit des Bleis im Moment des Abwurfes.

eine längere Rute bedeutet einen längeren Hebel, bei gleicher geschwindigkeit des Bewegungsablaufs bewegt sich die Rutenspitze einer langen Rute schneller als die einer Kurzen (ich hoffe der der Ferkelfahnder schnüffelt gerade woanders rum), somit sollte man theoretisch weiter werfen.
Oder von hinten aufgezäumt, man kann mit einem langsameren Bewegungsablauf gleich weit werfen.
So weit so gut,....
Der längere Hebel bedeutet aber auch, dass das Blei "gefühlt" schwerer zu beschleunigen ist (Gewicht sozusagen am langen Arm =Aua).
Brandungsruten sind so konstruiert, dass sie sich bis zu einem Grad verbiegen (kompressieren) lassen und dann "zu" machen, d.h. sie nehmen keine weitere Wurfenergie mehr auf und sind voll aufgeladen ("locked") und fühlen sich überspitzt ausgedrückt nicht mehr wie eine biegsame Stange, sondern wie ein solider Besenstiel an. Diese Aufladung sollte idealerweise während des Wurfes erreicht werden, jede weitere zusätzliche Wurfenergie wird zum einen direkt auf das Blei übertragen (Wurfweite), zum anderen sorgt die Besenstieligkeit der Rute dafür, dass man zielgenauer und kontrollierter werfen kann.

Wenn du deine 4,50m Rute nicht einigermaßen aufgeladen kriegst, kann es durchaus sein, dass du mit ihr weitaus kürzer und ungenauer wirfst als beispielsweise einer 3,90m Rute gleicher Bauart.

Im allgemeinen kann man mit kurzen Brandungsruten fast identische Weiten wie mit längeren erzielen. Die längeren haben nur den Vorteil, dass man auch mit mieser Wurftechnik immer einigermaßen auf Weite kommen kann, solange man es irgendwie schafft die Rutenspitze einigermaßen zu beschleunigen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## 1305toschi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi Leute kann ich im Mittelmeer vom Strand aus auch meine Karpfenrute nutzen?

Gruß Max


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich bin sicher das ist möglich, solange keine zu große Welle auf den Strand rollt; sollte sich hier niemand am Mittelmeer auskennen, kann ich gerne an die Mitglieder der Brandungs-Nationalmannschaft des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. vermitteln, die haben im Herbst am italienischen Mittelmeer die Weltmeisterschaft gefischt und sollten es daher wissen, nehme ich an.


----------



## skipper63

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



basslawine schrieb:


> Daiwa Diabolo 4,50m??? Finde leider nichts dazu, ist das ein älteres Modell?
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist entscheidend für die Wurfweite die Geschwindigkeit des Bleis im Moment des Abwurfes.
> 
> eine längere Rute bedeutet einen längeren Hebel, bei gleicher geschwindigkeit des Bewegungsablaufs bewegt sich die Rutenspitze einer langen Rute schneller als die einer Kurzen (ich hoffe der der Ferkelfahnder schnüffelt gerade woanders rum), somit sollte man theoretisch weiter werfen.
> Oder von hinten aufgezäumt, man kann mit einem langsameren Bewegungsablauf gleich weit werfen.
> So weit so gut,....
> Der längere Hebel bedeutet aber auch, dass das Blei "gefühlt" schwerer zu beschleunigen ist (Gewicht sozusagen am langen Arm =Aua).
> Brandungsruten sind so konstruiert, dass sie sich bis zu einem Grad verbiegen (kompressieren) lassen und dann "zu" machen, d.h. sie nehmen keine weitere Wurfenergie mehr auf und sind voll aufgeladen ("locked") und fühlen sich überspitzt ausgedrückt nicht mehr wie eine biegsame Stange, sondern wie ein solider Besenstiel an. Diese Aufladung sollte idealerweise während des Wurfes erreicht werden, jede weitere zusätzliche Wurfenergie wird zum einen direkt auf das Blei übertragen (Wurfweite), zum anderen sorgt die Besenstieligkeit der Rute dafür, dass man zielgenauer und kontrollierter werfen kann.
> 
> Wenn du deine 4,50m Rute nicht einigermaßen aufgeladen kriegst, kann es durchaus sein, dass du mit ihr weitaus kürzer und ungenauer wirfst als beispielsweise einer 3,90m Rute gleicher Bauart.
> 
> Im allgemeinen kann man mit kurzen Brandungsruten fast identische Weiten wie mit längeren erzielen. Die längeren haben nur den Vorteil, dass man auch mit mieser Wurftechnik immer einigermaßen auf Weite kommen kann, solange man es irgendwie schafft die Rutenspitze einigermaßen zu beschleunigen.
> 
> Gruß Marco


 
Hallo Marco,

Besser spät als nie, nein mein Rechner war defekt, kann mich deshalb erst jetzt wieder melden.

Ja die Rute  ist schon etwas älter, und der Ausdruck Besenstiel trifft es mit ziemlicher genauigkeit, der Blank ist ziemlich steif.#6
Dazu kam, das an diesem Tag der Wind ziemlich frisch war und ich ein ordentliches Gewicht werfen mußte.
Bin eben halt noch Brandungsangelanfänger und warscheinlich liegt es noch an meiner Wurftechnik, die noch nicht so ausgereift ist.

Gruß Peter


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Balzer Diabolo! teuflisch gut 
Mfg Norbert


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Nun will ich mal wieder zum Trööt zurück:

2 X Penn Overseas Pro......4,20 und -250gr.Wg.

2 X Shimano Ultegra XSB 5500----#6

gruß degl


----------



## Sebastian G

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

moin hier meine combo

2xdaiwa emblem pro 5500
2xcormoran big ben 6500
2xpenn overseas 4.20 250gr.
2xspyra aktiva sc 150-300g
gruß sebastian


----------



## SiggiSorglos

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Dann will Ich auch mal

Spro Titan Surf 4,20m 100-200g
"noch" Balzer Seacor Surf 4,20m 100-250g

2X Ryobi Proskyer Nosepower Pro mit 4 Ersatzspulen

Monofile Keulen

MFG aus Bayern


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich angle mit 

2x Daiwa AWT 12M mit
2x Akios 656CSM 'Shuttle'

und 

2x Team Daiwa PM133XS mit
2x Penn 525 Mag²

... herrlich! :g


----------



## JigTim

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Dann werde ich auch einmal....

Im Regelfall fische ich:

Ruten:
2x Cormoran Black Star Titanium Surf 3-teilig (1ste Serie) oder 
2x Cormoran Black Star Titanium Surf 2-teilig (1ste Serie)

Rollen:
2x Shimano Ultegra XSA 10000 (2 mal Reserve und so 14 E-Spulen)

Schnur: 
Geflecht: 0,10mm DynyCable Ron Thompson oder 0,14mm Spiderwire Invisible oder 0,17 Invisible
Mono: 0,24mm Spiderwire XX Mono oder 0,27 Spiderwire XX

Habe glücklicherweise noch 2 ungefischte Black Stars 3-teilig in Reserve....   Auch wenn es manche Lowrider und Shimano- Freunde anders sehen... Für mich immer noch mit die besten Ruten --> Große Ringe, robubst, schnell, leicht - einfach traumhaft

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## möpps

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Meine Combo

2x WC II  mit Shimano Ultegra xsb 5500+2x Ersatzspule
 2x WC III mit WC (Rolle) +2x Ersatzspule

Schürre: Berkley Whiplash Blaze Orange 0,10mm /Quattron Salsa 0,35


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moinsen ! #h

Brandungsruten:

- 1 x K2 Bluemetal Extreme Beachcaster 4,20m 100 -200gr
- 1 x Vercelli Ultima Spyra G2 4,20m 100 -250 gr
- 1 x Pontos Axon Surf 4,20m 100-250 gr 353 gr Eigengewicht  Spezirute - High End 40 T Blank...

Brandungsrollen:

- 1 x Daiwa Emblem Pro 4500
- 1 x Shimano Ultegra XSB 10000
- 1 x Fox Stratos 12000 MAG

Reserveruten:
- 1 x Daiwa Tournament Beach 4,05 cm 4-8 oz 133M
- 1 x Penn Affinity Ultimate Match Lite 4m 100 - 227gr
- 1 x Penn Overseas Pro 4,20 100 -250gr

Reserverollen:

- 1 x Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 6500 CT High Speed MAG
- 1 x Akios Sportshuttle SCM 656

Brandungsschnüre:

- 2 x Sakuma Nite Crystal 0,28mm und 0,31mm
- 1 x Ultima Distance Brandungsschnur 0,35 mm

Grüsse an Dirk Christiansen -Basslawine- DEGL  und Kenneth Barner für die Hilfe bei der Tacklezusammenstellung


----------



## maik79

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hallo melde mich auch mal

eine ruten und rollen 

2xshimano Arero surf 4,25 und 2x shimano arlex


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

ruten :

2 x daiwa land caster 

rollen:

4x super ultegra 1000


ersazruten:  

2 x shimano surf leder ultra erst grade gekauft 

achso war von euch einer mit beim großmanss brandungcap dei kiel wen ja mich würde es mich ser intresieren welcher platzt und so ich habe den 26 platz isgesamt in meinen sektor 11ter mit 11 butt 

mfg tom

mit freundlihen grüßen tom


----------



## looser-olly

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

hi tom,
hab da mal ne frage an dich, deine 2 surfleader ultra,
hast die auch schon zerlegt oder gibt es die gar nicht???|kopfkrat????
hab noch garnichts gehört von dir wie die so werfen-komisch???????????
weil die sind wirklich das nonplus ultra was wurfweite angeht
berichte doch mal    danke im voraus

gruß olly.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hauptruten : 2X Cormoran Competition X

Ersatz:
2X Cormoran Competition S
2 X Quantum Energy surf
1X Balzer IM6

Rollen:
Haupt: 2X Okuma Axeon V90

Ersatz: 2X Daiwa Windcast 5000LD


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin, 

Ich wollte mal mein Gerät vorstellen. 

Ruten:

2x Shimano Super Aero Technium 425BX-H 4,25m bis 225g 
2x Iridium Stingray 420 LC 4,20m 200-300g 

Rollen:

2x Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA mit 6 Ersatzspulen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So die Century TTR ist angekommen....
fälschlicher Weise dachte ich das es die Boordeauxfarbene ältere Version ist.. der Händler hat mir aber gesagt das die neueste Top Version ist der TTr im Carbon Look ! ok |bigeyes

hier die Pics ...


----------



## Fietzer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

nice...nur zu schade zum angeln


----------



## Flynorway

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Moin,

anbei meine Kombinationen:

Ruten:
2 * Shimano Aerocast 425BX - 4,25m - 250g

Rollen:
2 * Shimano Biomaster XT 12000 (0,30er mon. Hauptschnur mit 0,40er Keule)

Beste Grüße ausm Norden
Flynorway


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Zur Zeit...

Ruten: 2x Daiwa Windcast S  4,20m -250g

Rollen: 2x Ryobi Proskyer Pro + 4 Ersatzspulen

Nebenbei mal gefragt:
Hat hier zufällig Jemand Erfahrung mit der Daiwa Sealine Extreme Surf gemacht und kann mir was dazu sagen?

Grüße


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

nein,

ich würde dann aber eher das Top Modell von Cormoran kaufen

Gruss


----------



## prime caster 01

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ales mist von Cormoran.


----------



## doc040

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ales mist von Cormoran.


 Moin,moin wer so etwas von sich gibt ist ganz schlau.....#q
Nicht umsonst heisst es Daiwa/ Cormoran.Übrigens  Black Star Titanium (150-350gr,und die hält Sie auch!)|wavey:/ Daiwa SS3000.:k Mfg doc040


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Kann mir mal jemand nen Link zu diesen Ruten geben!

welche Black Star Titanium halten den 350Gramm???

bin da echt neugierig, weil mir 350Gramm schon extrem viel vorkommen... wüsste gerne wie das der Blank aushält...

ich denke das ein Hardcore Angler wie Prime sicherlich solche ruten zum Brechen bringen können..

Oder sind diese Ruten schwer und klobig= irgendwo muss n Haken sein, wenn diese Ruten nicht aktuell sind sonder ein bißchen älter !

Gruß


----------



## doc040

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,moin um eine Rute zum brechen zu bringen sind eigentlich Testangler da. Damit genau das nicht passiert. (Ich spreche von hochwertigen Ruten) Wenn eine Rute bricht kann es am Material liegen, oder an einer unsachgemässen, unbewussten, Bedienung. Ich hatte mal eine Sportex Turbo Surf(275gr.-300gr.)|evil: die ist auch weggeknackt,eindeutig Materialfehler, Cormoran Coramid auch kaputt,Materialfehler,Zebco Dyna Surf auch Materialfehler. Aber ich habe Sie jedesmal ersetzt bekommen.Desweiteren habe ich mit Shimano Techniums, Surfleader,Antares ,Aerocast BX,Stradic,gefischt  Die Black Stars die ich besitze halten 340 Gramm:q aus. Glaube mir wenn ich dieses schreibe. Mit diesem Gewicht kann man keine Rekordweiten werfen,aber manchmal brauch man dies,damit das Blei liegen bleibt. Viele namenhafte Wettangler haben,fischen mit den Ruten,einige auch mit gekürzter Spitze,so das Sie durchgehend mit 300 Gramm fischen können.
Hat natürlich auch Schattenseiten,die Rollen müssen öfters gewechselt werden! Achso ,die Ruten sind vom Cormoran entwickelt worden, und Leute wie U.Dittmann,Horst Hennings ,V.Thöming,T.Fischer waren an der Entwicklung dabei. Mfg doc 040


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Glaub ich dir alles Doc !

wenne jetzt noch n foto odr Link hast !

Das Wäre perfekt ! möchte mir die mal genauer angucken und vielleicht in meine Sammlung aufnehmen #h

Gruss


----------



## ronny62

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich habe noch eine Black Star Titanium,wurde nur für Turnierwurfsport
benutzt.Sie ist zweiteilig.Wenn jemand Intresse hat.
   MfG Ronny62


----------



## F1SCHER

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



ronny62 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Black Star Titanium,wurde nur für Turnierwurfsport
> benutzt.Sie ist zweiteilig.Wenn jemand Intresse hat.
> MfG Ronny62



Hi

Was möchtest denn dafür haben ? und wieviel wurfgewicht hat die ?


gruss lars


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,

hat einer vllt. noch eine alte Daiwa Vulcan X S42H bei sich zuhause rumfliegen, die noch heile ist und die evtl. verkauft werden möchte ?

MfG


----------



## Kxgxlxs67

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,
und nochmal der Senf vom Board-Anfänger:

1 x Black Dynamic Surf (Byron) die Lange (4,50 m o. 5m / bis 400 g), 3 / 4 teilig 
1 x Equipe (Byron), 250 g, 3 teilig 
2 x Sportex ohne Typenbezeichn., ideal bei 115 g / 4,20m, 2-teilige |supergri

und

1 x Shimano Big Baitrunner LC ;+;+
2 x DAM Quick 5001 (die Alten) #6#6

´Ne Zziplex wär mal´n Traum.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord


----------



## Pinguin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo im Net,
meine Vorlieben für das Angeln liegt als Schwerpunkt im Strandangeln
auf Platten und Dorsch. Jahrelang habe ich mit Surfruten L4,50/Wg250g 
aus dem gehobenen Segment von namhaften Markenherstellern mein Hobby ausgeübt. Mitlerweile bin ich noch bei den namhaften Herstellern,
angel nun aber mit Ruten in der L3,60/Wg3LB/100-120g. Grund hierfür,
das Handling, die Spritzigkeit, die Leichtigkeit und die erziehlten Wurfweiten übertreffen die schwerfälligen und unhandlichen Surfruten
um Längen! Probiert es aus, nehmt Euere Karpfenrute Wg. 3-3,5LB 
ein 80-100g Blei und macht mal ein paar Probewürfe. Ich sehe jetzt schon Euer grinsen im Gesicht, denn Wurfweiten von 100 und mehr Metern
sind locker drinn.
Materialvorschlag: Karpfenrute 2 oder 3tlg. mit einem Wg. von 3-3,5LB
(100-150g).
Eine Rolle mit großen Spulenkopf (Salzwasserfest) persönlich eine
DAM Quick A Head 400.
Als Schnur bevorzuge ich monofile Schnur 0,25-0,30mm, noch lieber
eine Berkley Nanofil 0,15-0,20mm.
Nun bin ich wirklich gespannt auf Eure Erfahrungsberichte.
Petri Heil Pinguin


----------



## Kielerfreund

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Pinguin,

herzlichen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag und die Materialempfehlung.

Ich habe mich jedoch anders entschieden. 
Für mich ist Strandangeln noch immer Brandungsangeln.
170 gr. Wurfgewicht ist normal und 100 bis 130 mtr. Wurfweite mit bestücktem 2er Vorfach sollten damit schon drinnen sein.

Dein Geschirr wäre mir definitiv zu leicht um damit in der Brandung zu angeln.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## de Lumb

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> Für mich ist Strandangeln noch immer Brandungsangeln.
> 170 gr. Wurfgewicht ist normal
> 
> Hallo Carsten,
> ich schließe mich der Meinung von Pinguin an, weil:
> ich heute auch feiner angel als vor 20 Jahren. Die Ruten sind ja auch keine steifen Knüppel mehr wie früher. Mit Karpfenruten habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich nutze schwere Feederruten bis 180 gr. Wurfgewicht. Für mich sind 100 gr. Blei das normale Wurfgewicht und reicht für Würfe zum Fisch. Manchmal tut es gut auch mal neue Wege zu gehen.
> 
> Gruß
> de Lumb #h


----------



## Pinguin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Carsten, Hallo de Lumb,
schön von Euch zu höhren.
Ich bin tatsächlich auch durch andere Angelfreunde drauf gekommen,
wie weit mit Karpfen oder natürlich Feederruten vom Strand auswerfen
kann. Im Herbst letzten Jahres war ich wie so oft an meiner Lieblingsstelle
zwischen Börgerende und Heiligendamm und habe meine Penn Surfruten
alle 4,50m/250g ausgelegt. Es dauert nicht lange und zwei Angelfreunde
aus Berlin gesellten sich zu mir. Gewundert habe ich mich schon, jeder mit einem Rutenfutteral in der Länge 1,30m. Darin drei montierte Ruten, wirklich alles drei Nummern kleiner als bei mir. Mein schmunzeln verzog
sich zur Maske als die das erste Blei mit Köder in die ewigen Jagdgründe
beförderten. Nun wurde ich wirklich aufmerksam, und habe genau drauf
geschaut. Karpfenrut 3tlg. 3,60m/3-3,5LB, Salzwasser-Rolle in der 
Größe 4-5, Schnur Mono 0,25mm und geflochtene mit Teflonbeschichtung
0,12mm, Blei 80g einfach auf die Hauptschnur, Einzelhaken mit 60-80cm
Vorfach+Wattwurm. Ohne Anstrengung, locker haben die Ihre Ruten
auf 100m und mehr Meter ausgelegt. Die geringere Baulänge der Ruten
wurden mit verlängerten zusammschraubbaren Erdspießen ausgeglichen.
So standen diese genau so hoch wie meine.
Das Gewicht der Angelausrüstung hatte höchstens die Hälfte von meiner.
Mit dreimal so viel Fisch im Sack wie bei mir, sind die Jungs nach Berlin
zurück. 
Das Erlebnis gab mir zu denken, vor 30Jahren an gleicher Stelle, mit einer
RilehRex-Rolle mit einer Hohlglasrute von Germania und einem Haken und
selbst gesiebten Wattwürmern aus dem Salzhaff habe ich genauso 
geangelt und gefangen wie die Angelfreunde aus Berlin.
Fazit: Ich besitze keine Surfruten, Surfrollen, fertige Vorfächer mit zwei
Haken mit Perlchen und Glitter mehr.
In der Einfachheit liegt die Genialität des Erfolges!!!
Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein Paar Meinungen von Euch, auch richtig
kontroverse Meinungen.
Petri Heil Pinguin-Henrik


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

alles schön und gut mit dem light tackle macht auch echt Spaß so zu fischen, ich habe das auch schon einigemale so gemacht aber bei ner ordendlichen strömung oder Wind von der Seite möchte ich dich mal mit 80gr fischen sehen,
denn dann kannst du getrost noch eine 1vor die 80setzen und dir die Krallen zum Blei denken denn manchmal geht es einfach nicht anderst als ne 180gr Kralle zu fischen und die wirft man nicht mehr gut mit einer 3-3,5lb karpfenrute


----------



## Kielerfreund

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Franky D,  da bin ich aber mal voll bei Dir.#h

Wenn wir hier oben an die Küste zum angeln gehen, herrschen auch schon mal ruppigere Zustände.|rolleyes

http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/hohenfelde

Bestes Brandungswetter. :k

Da muß man mit 80 Gramm - Bleien Angst haben, das die vom Wind zurück geweht werden.:q

Klar angel ich im Sommer auch gerne leicht und filigran, aber Brandung ist Brandung. 
Das ist Männersport mit viel Blei und Krallen dran. :vik:

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Buttman

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Man darf das Angeln am Ostsee aber auch nicht mit echtem Brandungsangeln gleich setzen.
Das Angeln an der Ostsee ist mehr mit dem an einem großen See vergleichbar.

Hier hat man auch:
- keine Gezeiten
- nur sehr wenig Strömung im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Meer
- Süßwasserfische
- fast nie größere Fische (es werden doppelt handlange Babydorsche stolz in Mengen nachhause getragen)

Daher klappt es auch oft gut mit Süßwasserfischruten (Karpfen-, Feederruten), aber eben nicht immer.


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Buttman schrieb:


> Man darf das Angeln am Ostsee aber auch nicht mit echtem Brandungsangeln gleich setzen.
> Das Angeln an der Ostsee ist mehr mit dem an einem großen See vergleichbar.
> 
> Hier hat man auch:
> - keine Gezeiten
> - nur sehr wenig Strömung im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Meer
> - Süßwasserfische
> - fast nie größere Fische (es werden doppelt handlange Babydorsche stolz in Mengen nachhause getragen)
> 
> Daher klappt es auch oft gut mit Süßwasserfischruten (Karpfen-, Feederruten), aber eben nicht immer.


 
Ich weiß ja nicht in welchem bereich der Ostsee du bisher gefischt hast|kopfkrat aaaaber wenn du ne ordendliche Welle und Wind aus passender Richtung hast dann wirst du mächtig Probleme bekommen deine Montagen zum einen auszubringen und zum anderen am Platz halten zu können. 
Kielerfreund hat das auch recht gut zum Ausdruck gebracht mit dem Satz da musst du aufpassen das es dir das 80gr Blei nicht wieder zurück in die Kauleiste weht #t
Pauschalisieren lässt das sich sicherlich nicht immer aber, ich denke das die Ostsee definitiv vom Brandungsangeln her gleichzustellen ist mit anderen Spots, dass Einzigste ist eben die nicht vorhandene Gezeitenströmung ansonsten hast du genauso eine Unterströmung und Wind bei Sturm wie in jedem anderen Gewässer auch.
Die Aussage die Ostsee ist mit einem großen See zu vergleichen ist für mich naja um es mal gelinde auszudrücken purer Leichtsinn#d, das mag bei Ententeich und Schönwetter in der geschützen Bucht vlt passen aber, dieses Irrtum haben schon einige durch Leichtsinn mit dem Leben bezahlt


----------



## joerg62

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Franky D schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht in welchem bereich der Ostsee du bisher gefischt hast|kopfkrat aaaaber wenn du ne ordendliche Welle und Wind aus passender Richtung hast dann wirst du mächtig Probleme bekommen deine Montagen zum einen auszubringen und zum anderen am Platz halten zu können.
> Kielerfreund hat das auch recht gut zum Ausdruck gebracht mit dem Satz da musst du aufpassen das es dir das 80gr Blei nicht wieder zurück in die Kauleiste weht #t
> Pauschalisieren lässt das sich sicherlich nicht immer aber, ich denke das die Ostsee definitiv vom Brandungsangeln her gleichzustellen ist mit anderen Spots, dass Einzigste ist eben die nicht vorhandene Gezeitenströmung ansonsten hast du genauso eine Unterströmung und Wind bei Sturm wie in jedem anderen Gewässer auch.
> Die Aussage die Ostsee ist mit einem großen See zu vergleichen ist für mich naja um es mal gelinde auszudrücken purer Leichtsinn#d, das mag bei Ententeich und Schönwetter in der geschützen Bucht vlt passen aber, dieses Irrtum haben schon einige durch Leichtsinn mit dem Leben bezahlt


 Buttmann scheint ein schön wetterangler zu sein. wir haben morgen eine veranstaltung an derküste


----------



## Kielerfreund

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



joerg62 schrieb:


> Buttmann scheint ein schön wetterangler zu sein. wir haben morgen eine veranstaltung an derküste



Joerg,
viel Spaß beim Marathon-Angeln.#h

Buttmann, zu dem oben erwähnten Event sind Außentemperaturen von -1 sinkend auf -6 °C angesagt.
Dazu eine freundliche Windstärke von 5 - 6 BFT aus Ost,-NordOst.
Das ganze dann allerdings 12 Stunden durchgehend.

Da nimmt mann die Wattwürmer in den Mund damit sie nicht einfrieren.

Wenn Du da mit 80 oder 100 Gramm angelst wirst Du als Köder verwendet, weil es nur Tüddel mit den Nachbarn gibt.|krach:

Ach ja und ob Ostsee Brandungsangeln ist oder nicht ?:c

Warum werden die meisten Wettkämpfe vom Meeresverband an der Ostsee abgehalten ?#c

Wahrscheinlich weil die Jungs ansitzangeln auf Ostseekarpfen und -brassen machen.#d

Nicht böse sein, aber Deine Aussagen hören sich an wie angeln am Abend in der Badehose, im Hochsommer neben dem Wohnwagen.

Nichts für ungut
Liebe Grüße
Carsten


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@ Buttman

Manchmal ist es echt erschreckend was hier für ein Unsinn gepostet wird#d#d#d. Jeder Mittelmeerbrandungsangler, jeder Spanier,Portugiese, Franzose oder Engländer der eimal in der westlichen Ostsee Brandungsfischen durfte, spricht mit Hochachtung von diesem Gewässer. In Holland,Belgien oder an der Englischen Kanalküste würde man sich freuen mal einen 55er Dorsch zu fangen. Wir können gern mal anfangen zu diskutieren welche angelei anspruchsloser ist, die in der Ostsee oder die im südlichen oder westlichem Europa. Ich werde auch so langsam meine Sachen packen und mich auf das gemütliche Ententeichangeln am Schönberger Strand vorbereiten, vielleicht hast Du noch nen schnellen Tipp ob es heute die Feeder oder doch lieber die kräftigen Karpfenknüppel sein sollten, solche Expertenratschläge treffen bei mir immer auf offene Ohren. |uhoh:

Schönes Wochenende 
Andreas


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Verdammt, hätte ich fast vergessen heute bekommen wir es sogar mit den Gezeiten zu tun. Laut BSH Wasserstand ablaufend von +10 auf -30...wenn wir da mal mit klar kommen|bla:. Mal sehen wie es heute mit den Süßwasserfischen aussieht, Futterkorb, Madenschleuder und Forellenpaste sind auf alle Fälle eingepackt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Kielerfreund

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Andreas,
vergesse nicht den Futtereimer von Sensas.
Ohne anfüttern geht gar nichts und ohne Sensas-Eimer ist absolut stillos.

Das Dreibein kannste zu Hause lassen. Heute genügt ein Rod-Pot. Bei den gefühlten Streicheleinheiten sollte ein 50er Birnenblei reichen.

Viel Spass heute Nacht.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Pinguin

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Es ist einfach schön, von Eueren Erfahrungen zu hören. Alle Meinungen
habe ich in 45 Jahren alle selbst erlebt. Diesbezüglich habe ich nichts und  kein Schied-Wetter ausgelassen.
Mein Angelgerät richtet sich natürlich sehr nach Witterung, Windstärke
und Richtung usw.. Bei einer Briese von 5-6 werde ich mich am Strand
oder Mole bei auflandigen Wind nicht mehr sehen lassen, es fährt doch auch keiner mehr mit dem Kutter raus.
Doch jetzt noch einal zum Angelgerät. Meine Karpfenruten habe ich
zum Strand und Molenangeln wieder gegen
Penn Powerstix Pro Bass 11Ft 6IN (3,50m) 2-4Oz (56-113g)
eingetauscht. 
Ich war es leid ständig zu hören, hier gibt es keine Karpfen.
Dazu habe ich mir noch eine Van Staal 200 VS
ohne Schnurfangbügel, eine Penn TRQ und eine Fin Nor Spinfischer
gekauft. Alle Ruten mit Berkley nanofil 0,20mm a`270m bespult, der
Rest ist Unterschnur. Alle Rollen werfen sich sehr gut mit klaren Sieger
für die Van Staal, auch das Wichelbild ist bei allen drei sehr gut. Wieder
mit Vorteil bei der Van Staal.
Ich weis schon was jetzt kommt, erst das leichte Angelgerät und jetzt
die schweren Rollen,was soll das? Glaubt mir, alles passt hervorragend
zusammen. Die Rollen werden natürlich nicht nur zum Surf-Angeln genutzt.
Ich höre von Euch, Gruß und Petri Pinguin


----------



## sebsid

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,
für dem Wiedereinstieg ins Brandungsangeln
Ruten 2x SHIMANO CATANA SURF 130
Rollen 2x Penn 515mag2
sehr entspanntes Werfen |supergri .
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@ pinguin 

das ist doch schön für dich wenn du dein angelgerät gefunden hast , für mich persönlich wäre das nicht die erste wahl aber jedem das seine womit er gerne fischt und gut zurecht kommt.

aber da eben liegt der knackpunkt nicht beleidigt sein dafür was jetzt kommt wenn du dich ab ner 5-6 nicht mehr am strand sehen lässt zählst du eben auch zu den schönwetter anglern 

bei normalbedingungen mag das funktionieren mit dem leichten gerät das macht dann auch richtig spaß und zum thema hier gibts keine karpfen einfach drüber stehen ist doch jedem sein ding was er macht ;-)


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Pinguin,
meine Beobachtung von Ostern an der holländischen Küste:
Die meisten Urlauber angelten mit Karpfenruten, auch bei starkem Wind.

Nachtrag: Ich hatte nach deinem posting extra mal darauf geachtet.


----------



## Bartels.Oliver

*Brandungsrolle Quantum Word Champion Surf 1270, Nachfolgemodell zur 1470*

Moin, Moin, 

habe mir gerade die o.g. Brandungsrollen bei meinem  Händler des Vertrauens bestellt. Fische bisher die Quantum World  Champion Surf 1470, aber das Nachfolgemodell ist ca. 350 Gramm pro Rolle  leichter. Was mit Ersatzspulen wohl mindestens ca. 1kg weniger Gewicht  ausmacht.

Erstes Manko. Zebco/Quantum verkauft die Brandungsrolle ohne Ersatzspule. Wissen noch nicht alle Händler!!

Was  nützt mir eine Rolle ohne Ersatzspule! Da ich mehrfarbige verjüngende  Keulenschnüre benutze, bestellte ich flache Ersatzspulen dazu. 

Gestern  wurden die geliefert. Erstes Aussehen. hmmm. Kommentar meiner Frau  (Vereinsvizemeisterin im Brandungsangeln 2012 FVMG e.V) "Sehen ja billig  aus!!!" Und leider muss ich Ihr Recht geben, der untere Teil der Rolle  in Silber erinnert eher an einige günstige Zebco Rollen, als an die  Qualität, die man von Quantum gewöhnt ist.

Und allem Anschein  nach gibt es einen Produktionsfehler bei Zebco (Asien). Auf drei von  vier Spulen ist folgende Angabe gemacht 340M/0,35MM. Zwei der Spulen  stammen aus den Originalverpackungen der Brandungsrollen.

Problem  die Spulen gibt es lt. Katalog in flach mit 320M/0,32MM oder in tief  350M/0,35, aber nicht in der Angabe, die auf drei von meinen Spulen  drauf steht. Was soll das?? Sind das Plagiate fragte ich mich? Versucht hier jemand mit billigen Nachbauten Geld zu machen??

Ich  mich heute mit meinem Händler des Vertrauens in Verbindung gesetzt.  Nach einer Viertelstunde meines Lebens und mehrmaliger Betonung seinerseits "das  könnte gar nicht angehen", setzte er sich mit Zebco in Tostedt in  Verbindung und versuchte das zu klären. 

Laut meinem Händler des  Vertrauens gab es folgende Auskunft einer Dame von Zebco:"Das könnte gar  nicht angehen. Die sind Original verpackt gewesen." Wieder eine  Viertelstunde meines Lebens geopfert um das zu klären, dass es aber so  ist wie es ist und ich mir nichts aus den Fingern sauge.

Ich suchte mir  anschliessend die Telefonnummer von Zebco raus und rief selber an.  Gleich wieder der Text einer Dame "Das könnte ja nicht angehen". Allem  Anschein nach gibt es bei Zebco Standartsätze für Problembehandlung.  smile.

Ich bestand darauf, dass Sie sich so eine Brandungsrolle  holt und und was kam raus?? Das dürfte ja nicht angehen, aber es wäre so  wie ich sage. Die "Chinesen" hätte da wohl was falsch eingestellt und  somit die Spulen falsch beschriftet. Ich daraufhin geantwortet "das  könnte ja nicht angehen", die Chinesen sind schuld!! Die armen  Wanderarbeiter, die zu 100 im Jahr wohl weniger verdienen, als die Frau  bei Zebco am Telefon im Monat!

Sie entschuldigte sich für die  falsche Beschriftung und meinte nur, dass ich ja trotzdem die richtigen  flachen Spulen hätte. Und ja, sie hat Recht. Technisch ist die Spule in  Ordnung, es sieht nur "*******" aus. 

Wer kauft sich schon einen  Porsche 911 und fährt dann mit einem Porsche mit der Beschriftung 111  durch die Gegend. Klar kann ich das jedem erklären, aber muss ich mir  den Streß antun??? Ich werde mir jetzt wohl einen Aufkleber machen und die  richtige Meter- und Durchmesserzahlen auf die Spulen anbringen müssen.

Es  ist schon interessant, dass eine Brandungsrolle mit Ersatzspule für UVP  ca. 200,- EURO von Zebco verkauft wird. Und wenn es Probleme gibt  "könnte das ja nicht angehen". 

Bin gespannt wie sich die Rollen diesen Monat an der Ostsee schlagen und werde berichten.

Also Achtung, wenn Ihr die Rolle kauft wundert Euch nicht wenn der gleiche Text drauf steht wie bei mir.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## riecken

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Da bin ich ja Froh das ich doch Shimano habe...Da habe ich die Ersatzspule dazu....
Ich glaube ja eine gute Rolle erkennt mann daran das sie selbst gebraucht sehr hoch gehandelt wird... (daiwa Emblem,Ultegras)

"Sehen ja billig  aus!!!" 

Finde ich auch rein vom bild her...


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Brandungsrolle Quantum Word Champion Surf 1270, Nachfolgemodell zur 1470*



Bartels.Oliver schrieb:


> ....
> Gruß Oliver



Moin, habe eine der Rollen um sie für MICH zu testen.
Ich kann es nachvollziehen wenn du dich ärgerst, aber Entschuldige , ich kann nicht nachvollziehen worüber 

Wenn dein Händler NICHT wuste das da keine e-spule bei ist hat er sich nicht richtig informiert . Die TOP Modelle anderer Firmen, hier nenne ich gerne die Stellas, haben auch keine dabei so wie einige andere Hersteller. Versagen somit bei dem Händler "Deines Vertrauens"?
Was die Schnurangabe auf den Spulen angeht, ja sowas ist ärgerlich, allerdings gerade bei Brandungsrollen recht Uninteressant da zu 90% So oder So Unterfüttert wird.

Was das Aussehen angeht kann ich das nicht so ganz Nachvollziehen, ICH finde sie schlicht weg schick. Habe da schon WESENTLICH Billiger Aussehende Produkte in der Hand gehabt. 
Die Rolle wird Angeboten für Unter 130€.

Ich habe die Rolle bisher nur ein mal auf dem Platz geworfen mit Mono, muss gestehen die Rolle hat was, saubere Verlegung der Schnur ect. Bin gespannt wie deine Test so ausfallen und ob wir da ähnliche Erfahrungen machen 
Also Nicht Ärgern , Fischen


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Sebastian,

Ich bin von den Penn Rollen auch begeistert.

Wie passen denn die Shimano Ruten dazu?

Die Sonik SK3 lässt sich damit prima werfen.

Nur musste ich meine fertig gekauften Vorfächer verschenken.

Die halten alles ab 120g Blei nicht mehr aus.

Ist aber auch kein Problem.

Dafür fliegen mir beim Auswerfen nicht mehr 50% der Würmer vom Haken, wie es bei Stationärrollen immer der Fall war.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger. 





sebsid schrieb:


> Moin,
> für dem Wiedereinstieg ins Brandungsangeln
> Ruten 2x SHIMANO CATANA SURF 130
> Rollen 2x Penn 515mag2
> sehr entspanntes Werfen |supergri .
> Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Bartels.Oliver

*AW: Brandungsrolle Quantum Word Champion Surf 1270, Nachfolgemodell zur 1470*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Moin, habe eine der Rollen um sie für MICH zu testen.
> Ich kann es nachvollziehen wenn du dich ärgerst, aber Entschuldige , ich kann nicht nachvollziehen worüber
> 
> Wenn dein Händler NICHT wuste das da keine e-spule bei ist hat er sich nicht richtig informiert . Die TOP Modelle anderer Firmen, hier nenne ich gerne die Stellas, haben auch keine dabei so wie einige andere Hersteller. Versagen somit bei dem Händler "Deines Vertrauens"?
> Was die Schnurangabe auf den Spulen angeht, ja sowas ist ärgerlich, allerdings gerade bei Brandungsrollen recht Uninteressant da zu 90% So oder So Unterfüttert wird.
> 
> Was das Aussehen angeht kann ich das nicht so ganz Nachvollziehen, ICH finde sie schlicht weg schick. Habe da schon WESENTLICH Billiger Aussehende Produkte in der Hand gehabt.
> Die Rolle wird Angeboten für Unter 130€.
> 
> Ich habe die Rolle bisher nur ein mal auf dem Platz geworfen mit Mono, muss gestehen die Rolle hat was, saubere Verlegung der Schnur ect. Bin gespannt wie deine Test so ausfallen und ob wir da ähnliche Erfahrungen machen
> Also Nicht Ärgern , Fischen


Moin Boedchen, 

danke für Deine Einschätzung. Vielleicht ist es "falsch" rüber gekommen, aber ich ärger mich nicht. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. Ich beobachte bei Quantum einen Qualitätsverlust bei steigenden Preisen. Gute Leistung soll Ihren Preis haben, aber dann soll auch die Leistung stimmen. Wenn die Leistung nicht mehr stimmt, dann suche ich nach anderen Marken, bei denen das Verhältnis stimmt.

Nur wenn wir als Kunden und Nutzer der Produkte die Erfahrungen an den Hersteller weitergeben, kann, wenn der Hersteller ein Interesse daran hat, sich etwas zum Vorteil ändern. Darüber hinaus profitieren alle von den Erfahren, die jeder Käufer macht und so vermeidet man unschöne Erfahrungen und jeder kann sich auf´s Angeln konzentrieren. Da ich nichts über die Rolle gefunden habe, habe ich die Infos online gestellt, damit andere Käufer im Klaren darüber sind uns sich ggf. unnötige Telefonate mit "das könnte ja nicht gehen" ersparen.

Auch zum Unterfüttern ist es gut zu wissen, wieviel Schnur auf eine Spule geht um ungefähr abschätzen zu können wieviel Futter unter muss. Man kann das aber auch ausprobieren. 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Brandungsrolle Quantum Word Champion Surf 1270, Nachfolgemodell zur 1470*



Bartels.Oliver schrieb:


> Moin Boedchen,
> 
> danke für Deine Einschätzung. Vielleicht ist es "falsch" rüber gekommen, aber ich ärger mich nicht. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. Ich beobachte bei Quantum einen Qualitätsverlust bei steigenden Preisen. Gute Leistung soll Ihren Preis haben, aber dann soll auch die Leistung stimmen. Wenn die Leistung nicht mehr stimmt, dann suche ich nach anderen Marken, bei denen das Verhältnis stimmt.........
> Gruß Oliver



Da gebe ich dir vom Grund her recht.
Um auf die Rolle zurück zu kommen.
Ich habe selbst 2 Okuma mit denen ich seit 2 Jahren Fische, das sind die Rollen wo im Vorfeld gewettert wurde das doch hier und da der Lack abplatzt ect. 
Aber sind wir ehrlich, Mich Interessiert das nicht die Bohne, die Rollen Laufen Laufen und Laufen. Nun habe ich die Quantum durch zufall, nun was interessiert "Mich" was drauf steht? 
Ich habe am Wochenende auf der Wiese meine Weite erhöhen können. Und die Rolle Verlegt wie eine eins, kein getüddel ect.
Ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen einen Bericht über die Rolle zu verfassen, da wird mit sicherheit auch deine erfahrung mit einfliessen können. Man sollte sich mal in der Brandung treffen oder absprechen dann kan man einen vernünftigen Bericht verfassen. Mein Bisheriges Fazit zumindestens:
Klasse Rolle


----------



## Bartels.Oliver

*AW: Brandungsrolle Quantum Word Champion Surf 1270, Nachfolgemodell zur 1470*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vom Grund her recht.
> Um auf die Rolle zurück zu kommen.
> Ich habe selbst 2 Okuma mit denen ich seit 2 Jahren Fische, das sind die Rollen wo im Vorfeld gewettert wurde das doch hier und da der Lack abplatzt ect.
> Aber sind wir ehrlich, Mich Interessiert das nicht die Bohne, die Rollen Laufen Laufen und Laufen. Nun habe ich die Quantum durch zufall, nun was interessiert "Mich" was drauf steht?
> Ich habe am Wochenende auf der Wiese meine Weite erhöhen können. Und die Rolle Verlegt wie eine eins, kein getüddel ect.
> Ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen einen Bericht über die Rolle zu verfassen, da wird mit sicherheit auch deine erfahrung mit einfliessen können. Man sollte sich mal in der Brandung treffen oder absprechen dann kan man einen vernünftigen Bericht verfassen. Mein Bisheriges Fazit zumindestens:
> Klasse Rolle




Moin, Moin, :q

die Rolle macht von der Technik einen super Eindruck. Die Verlegung ist  top und sogar das Manko des Vorgängermodells 1470, welche manchmal die  Schnur, warum auch immer,  unter die Spule verlegte, wurde überdacht und  bei dem aktuellen Modell durch einen extra "Schlitten" der mit der  Spule, wie ein "Fahrstuhl" mitgleitet, behoben. Ob der Plastikschlitten  widerstandsfähig ist, wird sich zeigen.

Ich werde die Rollen dieses Jahr in Aktion an der Küste und hoffentlich  unter Volllast testen und dann meine Erfahrungen an Euch weitergeben. Ob  sich meine Befürchtungen wegen der Haltbarkeit der silbernen Lackierung  im unteren Bereich oder des Schlittens bestätigen oder nicht, werde ich dann beschreiben.  Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sich meine Befürchtungen nicht bestätigen.  Meine Einschätzung wird wohl erst im Winter kommen, wenn ich die Rollen  ausgiebig getestet habe. Aber ich bleibe am Ball.:vik:

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Frerk

*AW: Brandungsrolle Quantum Word Champion Surf 1270, Nachfolgemodell zur 1470*

Sehr geehrter Herr Bartels,

Offenbar sind nicht so viele "Proleme" nachgeblieben. Wenn doch, dann wenden Sie sich gerne an mich: fpetersen@zebco-europe.com. Ich bin nur leider diese Woche in den USA und könnte mich vor nächster Woche nicht zeitnah drum kümmern. Als Marketing-Direktor und Chef der Produktentwicklung wäre ich zumindest der besserer Kontakt, als wenn sie sich aus dem Telefonbuch unsere Nummer heraussuchen und eine Auftragsbearbeiterin mit ihren Problemen bombardieren. Was soll die gute Frau ihnen denn anderes sagen, als dass Fehler auch bei der sorgfältigsten Arbeit vorkommen? Womit sie im übrigen Recht hat.

Ich wünsche Ihnen, dass die Rolle trotz der falschen Schnurfassungsangabe genau das macht, wofür Sie sie gekauft haben. Weit werfen und kraftvoll wieder Schnur einzukurbeln.

Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Brandungsrolle Quantum Word Champion Surf 1270, Nachfolgemodell zur 1470*



Frerk schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Bartels,
> 
> Offenbar sind nicht so viele "Proleme" nachgeblieben. Wenn doch, dann wenden Sie sich gerne an mich: fpetersen@zebco-europe.com. Ich bin nur leider diese Woche in den USA und könnte mich vor nächster Woche nicht zeitnah drum kümmern. Als Marketing-Direktor und Chef der Produktentwicklung wäre ich zumindest der besserer Kontakt, als wenn sie sich aus dem Telefonbuch unsere Nummer heraussuchen und eine Auftragsbearbeiterin mit ihren Problemen bombardieren. Was soll die gute Frau ihnen denn anderes sagen, als dass Fehler auch bei der sorgfältigsten Arbeit vorkommen? Womit sie im übrigen Recht hat.
> 
> Ich wünsche Ihnen, dass die Rolle trotz der falschen Schnurfassungsangabe genau das macht, wofür Sie sie gekauft haben. Weit werfen und kraftvoll wieder Schnur einzukurbeln.
> 
> Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.


 

Guter Zug! das nenne ich Kundennahes und orientiertes Arbeiten #6


----------



## Bartels.Oliver

*AW: Brandungsrolle Quantum Word Champion Surf 1270, Nachfolgemodell zur 1470*



Frerk schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Bartels,
> 
> Offenbar sind nicht so viele "Proleme" nachgeblieben. Wenn doch, dann wenden Sie sich gerne an mich: fpetersen@zebco-europe.com. Ich bin nur leider diese Woche in den USA und könnte mich vor nächster Woche nicht zeitnah drum kümmern. Als Marketing-Direktor und Chef der Produktentwicklung wäre ich zumindest der besserer Kontakt, als wenn sie sich aus dem Telefonbuch unsere Nummer heraussuchen und eine Auftragsbearbeiterin mit ihren Problemen bombardieren. Was soll die gute Frau ihnen denn anderes sagen, als dass Fehler auch bei der sorgfältigsten Arbeit vorkommen? Womit sie im übrigen Recht hat.
> 
> Ich wünsche Ihnen, dass die Rolle trotz der falschen Schnurfassungsangabe genau das macht, wofür Sie sie gekauft haben. Weit werfen und kraftvoll wieder Schnur einzukurbeln.
> 
> Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.



Sehr geehrter Herr Petersen, 

vielen Dank für Ihr Einbringen in dieser Sache. Bisher bin ich ein treuer Kunde von Zebco/Quantum und eigentlich von der Qualität Ihrer Produkte überzeugt. Meinen Brief von letzter Woche mit dem Auszug meines Eintrages auf dem Anglerboard dürfte heute oder in den kommenden Tagen bei Zebco-Europe in Tostedt ankommen. 

Da ich nicht wußte, an wen ich den Brief adressieren sollte, habe ich den Brief an den Geschäftsführer adressiert. Der Brief wird dann wohl nächste Woche auf Ihrem Tisch liegen. Weitere Kontaktadressen habe ich weder auf der Zebco-Seite noch sonst wo gefunden. Außer Firmen-Adresse und -Telefonnummer waren keine anderen Kontakte für mich verfügbar. 

Wenn Sie der Ansicht sind, dass es meine "Probleme" sind, mit denen ich die Dame bombardiert habe, dann bin ich verwundert! Denn ich dachte es ist ein Problem der Firma Zebco, wenn ein Produktionsfehler vorliegen sollte?? Und dies hatte mir die Dame am Telefon bereits bestätigt! 

Ja, es ist meine Zeit die ich opfer, aber das tue ich, weil Quantum mir nicht egal ist, ich weiß, was Quantum für gute Produkte hat und ich bin dankbar für die guten Produkte, die einem das beste Hobby der Welt noch verschönern. Und genau das war der Grund, warum ich mich mit Zebco in Verbindung gesetzt habe. Weil ich dachte ich muss Sie unterstützen und sie rechtzeitig auf mögliche Probleme hinweisen.

Erwartet hätte ich, dass die Dame sich professionel verhält. Irgendwas im Sinne von "Danke für Ihren Hinweis, wir prüfen das und melden uns bei Ihnen". Oder aber ich würde Sie bitte sich an unseren Chef der Produktentwicklung Herrn Petersen zu wenden. Als Fachmann ist er der richtige Ansprechpartner. Nächste Woche erreichen Sie Ihnen unter ......

Statt dessen hies es immer nur wieder von der Dame "das könnte ja nicht angehen und die sind Original verpackt". Manche Dinge glaubt man erst, wenn man sie sieht.

Ich sage mir, bei einer UVP von ca. 170,- EURO pro Rolle "sollte" sowas  eigentlich nicht angehen. Das sowas passiert erlebt man immer wieder.  Und es nicht eine Frage des Problems, sondern eher wie man mit dem  Problem umgeht und versucht es zu lösen. 

Eventuell hätte es eine Stellungnahme von Zebco an die Händler gegeben, ggf. Sonderkonditionen für die Charge und keiner wundert sich über die Abweichungen.Ich werde vermutlich nicht der letzte Kunde sein, der sich über die Abweichungen Gedanken macht und bei seinem Händler nachfragt. Aber nun finden alle weiteren Kunden oder auch Händler Infos hierüber.

Ja, das ist schon früher immer so gewesen. Niemand wollte schlechte  Nachrichten überbringen, denn dann war man meist ein Kopf kürzer. 

Nach meinen Recherchen handelt es sich nicht um ein Plagiat, sondern um ein Originalprodukt von Zebco. Dies war meine größte Sorge, da ich von immer mehr Angelkollegen höre, dass dies im hochpreisigem Rollenbereich ziemlich verbreitet sein soll. Erste Hinweise sind ja, Schreibfehler oder nicht existente technische Merkmale. Und dies lag hier ja vor. Kurz gesagt "Aussen hui und von Innen pfui."

Als kleine Randnotiz möchte ich anmerken, dass Ihr Buch Meeresangeln: Zielfische, Köder, Techniken, Geräte. Kurz und knapp, aber dennoch nicht zu knapp, erkärt es viele Fischarten und Techniken des Meeresangeln. Es hat mir den Einstieg ins Meeresangeln so richtig schmackhaft gemacht und war vor Jahren für mich die kleine Bibel des Meeresangelns. Danke, dass Sie das "Büchlein" geschrieben haben.

Viel Erfolg in den USA.

Hochachtungsvoll 

Oliver Bartels

Henry Ford soll mal gesagt haben: "Die Qualität eines Kunderservices erkennt man erst, wenn man ein Problem hat und das zur vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst wird".


----------



## sebsid

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi Wiederanfänger, 
an dem Shimanos waren bis jetzt max. 175g dran, aber damit hatten die keine Mühe. Am Strand werfe mit Unicast/Brightoncast.
Nur die ungleiche Teilung der zweiteiligen Ruten erleichtet nicht grade dem Transport. Die Blanks sind schön leicht ,ohne Rollenhalter wiegen ca. 550g.
Bin mit dem Ruten sehr zufrieden,es sind allerdings meine ersten Multirollenruten, also keine Vergleichmöglichkeit.
War mit dem Ruten am Wasser bei Windstille zu kennenlernen/üben und erreichte ca. 140m nach kurzer Eingewöhnung mit 150g (Multicolorkeule mit 0,37 Nachschnur).
Gruß Sebastian.


----------



## mb243

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo alle zusammen !

Beim letzen Brandungsangeln ist mir und meiner Frau leider ein vorbeifahrendes Angelboot durch die Schnüre gefahren und hat tatsächlich beide Rutenständer und alle 4 Brandungsruten umgeworfen !!!:r#q

Es ging irgendwie alles sehr schnell (zu schnell) und als wir überhaupt registrieren konnten was geschah - waren die beiden mit Ihrem Boot schon weiter und nicht mehr gesehn...#c

Über die Art und Weise habe ich mich schon anderswo ausgiebig ausgelassen und ehrlich gesagt: Ändern kann ich jetzt auch nichts mehr..!?

Mein Problem ist aber nun folgendes:

Meine Frau fischte mit zwei "uralten" *Shimano Twin Power SF BX 425* - eine Traumrute aus den Anfängen des jetzigen Jahrtausends...

Meine Ruten - *Shimano Surfleader EV SF 425 BX* - haben den Sturz leider ebenfalls nicht schadlos überstanden...

-> bei beiden Ruten (jeweils eine!) ist leider im Spitzenteil etwas abgebrochen und leider nicht mehr reparabel....#d

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Hat vielleicht jemand noch von diesen "alten" Ruten jeweils eine abzugeben bzw. ein Spitzenteil "übrig"???

Ich wäre Euch allen superdankbar, wenn sich hier jemand melden könnte und uns helfen kann!!!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Flingernborusse

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne eine Brandungsrolle zugelegt. Habe die letzten zwei Jahre mit einer Penn Slammer in der Brandung geangelt. Leider geht dort einiges an Wurfweiter verloren...

Nun ist es an der Zeit sich eine vernünftige Brandungsrolle zuzulegen. Womit angeln denn hier die erfahrenden Brandungsangler? Der Preis ist erstmal sekundär.... 


Danke vorab:vik:


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Würde mir derzeit die Shimano Ultegra zulegen. Gibts je nach Geldbeutel in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen. Geht so mit 150 € pro Stück los. Ersatzspulen sind nicht billig (so 35 €/Teil) aber zumindestens zu bekommen. Bei den günstigeren Rollen ist das z.T. (spätestens nach einem Jahr) unmöglich.

Empfehlung: Für beide Ruten den gleichen Rollentyp kaufen und gleich 4 Ersatzspulen mit dazu. Alles zusammen kaufen und dann den Preis verhandeln. Mit Schnurfüllungen kommen einem die Händler oft einiges entgegen, es muss ja nicht immer bares Geld sein, was man sparen kann...

Fische seit 15 Jahren Shimano Power Aero. Habe nicht das geringste auszusetzen, und das nach über 100 mal Fischen gehen bei z.T. widrigsten Umständen.

LG und Petri

Carsten


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich fische 2x Shimano Aero Technium 10000XT.

Für mich das Non Plus Ultra für die Brandung. 2 Ersatzspulen dabei die flacher sind wie die normalen. Habe damals 430,-€ pro Stück bezahlt und würde Sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen!!!

Auf der Normalen Spule ist 0,35er Mono und auf der flachen Spule 0,13er geflochtene.

Die Rollen gibt es glaube ich nicht mehr neu zu kaufen aber Nachfolger sind auf dem Markt.

Wenn es günstiger sein soll würde ich auf die Empfehlung von Natural Born eingehen und mir diese Rollen mal anschauen. 

Wenn es keine Shimano sein soll mal die Daiwa Tournament Basia ansehen! Falls meine Shimanos irgendwann einmal den Geist aufgeben sollten werden es diese Rollen. Die habe ich bei nem Kumpel Probe geworfen |bigeyes #6

Und falls sich einer für zweiteilige Ruten interessiert kann ich diese empfehlen. Zusammen mit meinen Rollen die perfekte Kombi! 

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...urf/2_piece_surf_rods/alivio_ax_surf_2pc.html


Gruß David


----------



## rapaLLa04

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Zusammen, 

seit der 100€ Aktion auf der letzten Fisch&Fang habe ich mir vorgenommen, auch mal in die Brandung zu gehen. 

Habe das ganze noch nie gemacht, das Material muss nur reichen um 2-3 mal im Jahr in Holland an der Nordsee zu angeln. 

Habt ihr da Tipps, vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung für ein brauchbares Komplettset? 

Gesucht werden zwei Ruten, Rollen und passende Schnur. Wäre über Tipps sehr dankbar, Budget ca 150€ insgesamt, gerne weniger. 

LG,
rapaLLa


----------



## Pippa

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

..........


----------



## rapaLLa04

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hey! 

Sorry dass ich mich jetzt erst melde, irgendwie war viel zu tun.. 

Danke für die tips!

Die Rollen sehen ja schon mal sehr gut aus, denke die könnten es werden. 


Bei den ruten.. Hm, hätte ehrlich gesagt lieber schon meine Sachen komplett und müsst vor Ort nicht mehr groß shoppen. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte man bei den ruten schon eher sparen können als bei den Rollen..

Was haltet ihr hiervon?

http://www.gerlinger.de/brandungsru...e&emcs2=STARTSEITE/Brandungsruten&emcs3=73905


Was ist denn für einen Anfänger für ne Schnur zu empfehlen? 

Und was für kleinteilige, also Vorfächer, Wirbel und Blei ist für den Anfang zu empfehlen? und wo gibt's das möglichst günstig?
Möchte mir eher nichts selber binden, für 1-2 mal im Jahr wird sich das einfach nicht lohnen und wäre wohl auch zu teuer. 

Danke schon mal und LG #h


----------



## derbroesel

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo was haltetihr von dieser Rute? Freue mich auf eure antworten
*CORMORAN SEACOR MEGA SURF HIGH CARBON ROD BRANDUNGSRUTE 4,50M 100-250G*


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



derbroesel schrieb:


> Hallo was haltetihr von dieser Rute? Freue mich auf eure antworten
> *CORMORAN SEACOR MEGA SURF HIGH CARBON ROD BRANDUNGSRUTE 4,50M 100-250G*



Hallo Brösel,

Die Ausstattung mit SiC-Ringen und Fuji-Rollenhalter gut. Preis wahrscheinlich ca. 120 - 140 €? 

Ich kenne diese Rute persönlich nicht, aber Cormoran ist eine gute Adresse für Brandungsrute.

4,50 m ist schon relativ lang, wenn Du über 1,85 groß bist, ist das ok. Ansonsten eher kürzer. Der Trend geht zwar zu längeren Ruten, aber die Länge muss auch gut bedient werden können. Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung ist in diesem Fall die Länge nicht immer automatisch mehr Weite. Eine kürzere Rute wiegt weniger, hat weniger Luftwiederstand beim Wurf und ist handlicher, besonders bei starkem Gegenwind. Außerdem leidet oft die Aktion der Rute, gerade in dem Segment unter 250 €.

Oft vernachlässigt wird der Abstand Rollenfuß/Rutenende, das kann aber immer durch Versetzen des Rollenhalters angepasst werden. Faustregel: Rute mit montierter Rolle wie zum Werfen anfassen, bei gestrecktem Wurfarm zur Seite im rechten Winkel sollte nun das Ende der Rute genau beim Brustbein (Solarplexus) liegen. Bei mir sind das bei 170 cm Größe genau 79 cm. Normalerweise beträgt diese Länge handelsüblich 82 bis 84 cm, z.T. aber auch mehr, gerade bei den 4,50ern. Dann kann der Wurfablauf beim Überkopfwurf nicht mehr optimal ausgeführt werden.

Petri, Carsten


----------



## Heggi83

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Leute ich brauche dringend ein Mittelteil für die shimano aero Surf 425bx weiß jemand wo ich eins bekommen würde ist echt wichtig


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Mittelteil gebrochen oder nur Ringe Schrott???


----------



## Heggi83

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Gebrochen


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen!! Neue Ringe hätte ich dir wohl drangezaubert!!! 

LG HH


----------



## Heggi83

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hmm Mist aber danke trotzdem


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moinsen in die Runde,

ich hab das mal hier reingesetzt,um nicht extra neu was aufmachen zu müssen. Falls falsch positioniert,bitte verschieben.

Ich bräuchte mal ne Empfehlung zur Anschaffung zweier neuer Brandungsruten und hoffe,mir kann jemand helfen.
Konkret bin ich auf der Suche nach relativ straffen Ruten,250-300g Wurfgewicht und möglichst unter 600g Eigengewicht.
Der Haken ist,dass ich pro Rute nur max. 100€ zur Verfügung habe und das  ist auch das oberste Limit. Ist in diesem Bereich etwas zu bekommen,was  mir langfristig Freude bereitet oder ist das eher aussichtslos?
Ich habe jetzt die Mitchell Avocet PB 423 gesehen,die von den  technischen Daten her genau in mein Raster passen würde. Leider kann ich  sie nicht begrabbeln und mir kein Bild vom Handling machen. Hat  eventuell jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute oder alternativ einen  Vorschlag,welche Rute noch in mein Suchraster passen könnte?
Ich danke euch schonmal im Vorraus und hoffe,es kommt bissi was.

Gruß,Marcus...


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../saenger-aquantic-power-surf-ruten/detail.jsf


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi Marcus,

ich selbst besitze eine Shimano Technium BX 425 (nicht mit der Aero zu verwechseln). Hab Sie für 100€ vor ca 1 Jahr bekommen. Ich finde die Rute nicht schlecht, allerdings bin ich jetzt zu Comoran Competition X gewechselt, da die Ruten mir mehr Spaß machen und beim Wurf mir entgegen kommen.



Ein Kumpel von mir fischt diese Ruten:
http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-windcast-s-surf

hier noch ein Testbericht von Boedchen
http://www.fletemeier.de/daiwas_windcast_s.htm


Ich hab mal das eine oder andere mal mit der Rute geworfen, bevor ich mich für die Comoran entschieden habe. Mein Fall sind die nicht, aber wenn man auf harte Ruten steht, sicherlich nicht verkehrt.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



vermesser schrieb:


> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../saenger-aquantic-power-surf-ruten/detail.jsf


 

Aber besonders hart ist die nicht, nach meinen empfinden, aber sonst eine gute Rute für übersichtliche Kosten


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Kommt bissel drauf an, was man vorher hatte und welchen Wurfstil man hat.

Aber ja, knüppelhart sind die nicht.

Ansonsten leichte schlanke Brandungsruten.

Übersehen: Er möchte gern 300 Gramm Wurfgewicht... puh...da kenn ich nichts.


----------



## Pippa

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

..........


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kommt bissel drauf an, was man vorher hatte und welchen Wurfstil man hat.
> 
> Aber ja, knüppelhart sind die nicht.
> 
> Ansonsten leichte schlanke Brandungsruten.
> 
> Übersehen: Er möchte gern 300 Gramm Wurfgewicht... puh...da kenn ich nichts.


 
das Stimmt. War meine 2 Brandungsrute nach einer billigen DAM. Nutze Sie jetzt noch an der Elbe zum angeln.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Wurfgewichte bis 250g eigentlich ausreichen. Auch wenn meine Ruten theoretisch bis 300g gehen möchte ich meinem Rücken zuliebe keine 300g rauswerfen. Ich persönlich höre bei 200g Krallenblei in der Ostsee auf


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Eventuell wäre ja die Dega Surf Instructor etwas, wird allerdings mit 100,-€ schwierig...

mit 184,99€ habe ich sie hier gefunden:

http://www.fishers-paradise.de/Dega-Surf-Instructor-Impulse

bis 300g WG und 464g Eigengewicht.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Die Surfinstructor fische ich seit drei Jahren. Schöner Blank, aber wegen des schlechten Rollenhalters nicht empfehlenswert. Abgesehen davon, fühlt die sich mit Wurfgewichten von 170 bis 200 gr am wohlsten. 250 geht auch grade noch, aber darüber wird's wohl grenzwertig. 

 Schau dich doch mal auf englischen Onlineshops um, da gibt's mehr Ruten in dieser Gewichts- und Preisklasse. 

Insgesamt wird es schwer werden, deine Wünsche unter einen Hut zu kriegen! Kraftvoll, hart und dabei auch noch leicht sind die Attribute einer hochwertigen, also hochpreisigen Brandungsrute... Wirst dich auf einen Kompromiss einlassen müssen.

LG Carsten


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die hilfreichen Tips bisher. Sind ja schon paar nette Sachen dabei. 
Die genannte Diabolo VI habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden. Leider habe ich nur eine davon,was mich bissi ärgert.
Vielleicht hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen,dass die Maßgabe nicht die 300g Wurfgewicht sind,sondern die Fähigkeit,200g Krallen kompromislos werfen zu können. Da ist meine Diabolo nämlich absolut an ihrer Obergrenze. Und bei den Stürmen,die wir kürzlich erst wieder hatten,kam mein "normales" Geschirr schon hart an seine Grenzen. Daher die Suche nach strafferen Ruten mit bissi mehr Luft nach oben.
Mit den Competitions hatte ich schon geliebäugelt,da die sich echt gut werfen lassen,aber mein Budget lässt mir dafür leider keinen Spielraum.
Die empfohlenen Daiwas machen ja schonmal einen recht passenden Eindruck,die könnten ziemlich gut in mein Suchraster passen. Allerdings haben mich irgendwie trotzdem die Mitchells "angefixt",da die halt ne richtig gute Beringung haben,die für dünnes Geflecht ja echt klasse sein soll. Und mit knapp über 500g Eigengewicht sind sie auch noch richtig leicht.
Leider scheint die niemand zu kennen oder zu fischen. Aber vielleicht findet sich da noch jemand. Ist ja nicht so,dass ich sie zu gestern brauche! ;-)

So,dann hoffe ich mal auf noch ein wenig Resonanz und bedanke mich nochmals für die bisherigen Posts.

Grüße...


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@Dingens,

wenn Mitchell, dann die:http://www.gerlinger.de/mitchell-steckrute-avosea-wind-surf

Wenn ich mich nicht für Vercelli entschieden hätte( mit deutlichen Mehrkosten), dann wären es die geworden

gruß degl


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Danke für den Tip,degl.

Kannst du mir eventuell auch den Grund nennen,warum ich die von dir genannte Rute nehmen soll und nicht die von mir genannte Mitchell? Die Avosea sind ja immerhin ganze 100g schwerer und anders beringt. |kopfkrat
Ich bin einfach für jeden hilfreichen Tip dankbar,deshalb frage ich nochmal genauer nach.

@ Pippa:
Wie würdest du denn die YAD von der Aktion einstufen und welches Wurfgewicht wäre nach oben die machbare Grenze? Ich mag nämlich keine zu parabolische Aktion,da diese nicht unbedingt zu meinem Wurfstil passt.

Danke...


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip,degl.
> 
> Kannst du mir eventuell auch den Grund nennen,warum ich die von dir genannte Rute nehmen soll und nicht die von mir genannte Mitchell? Die Avosea sind ja immerhin ganze 100g schwerer und anders beringt. |kopfkrat
> Ich bin einfach für jeden hilfreichen Tip dankbar,deshalb frage ich nochmal genauer nach.



Für den Grund, den du angibst, ist die Rute geeignet.
Sie hat einen straffen Blank und ist eher "Spitzenbetont", also erst wenn richtig Beute dranhängt fängt das Mittelteil an mitzuarbeiten.
Sie wird bei Wellengang und bei Strömung auch nicht gleich "mittanzen".........Wie gesagt, wir reden von Ruten bis 100€ und da fiel sie mir eben auf..................wenn ich nicht ein "Schnäpperkin" mit meinen Vercellis gemacht hätte............dann..hatte ich auch schon geschrieben.

Und man wird diese Rute nicht mit ner 250-399€ Rute(oder mehr)vergleichen können.................

gruß degl

P.s. 100gr mehr Rutengewicht.......können auch positiv sein#6


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi,

von den Competitions gibt es auch die Version S. Hat den gleichen Blank wie die X aber ne andere Beringung. 
Kostet so um die 100-110€ 

http://alt.asg-angelsportfachversan...x-brandungsrute-120-300g-410m-duplikat-1.html


----------



## GeJott

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Moinsen in die Runde,
> 
> ich hab das mal hier reingesetzt,um nicht extra neu was aufmachen zu müssen. Falls falsch positioniert,bitte verschieben.
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal ne Empfehlung zur Anschaffung zweier neuer Brandungsruten und hoffe,mir kann jemand helfen.
> Konkret bin ich auf der Suche nach relativ straffen Ruten,250-300g Wurfgewicht und möglichst unter 600g Eigengewicht.
> Der Haken ist,dass ich pro Rute nur max. 100€ zur Verfügung habe und das  ist auch das oberste Limit. Ist in diesem Bereich etwas zu bekommen,was  mir langfristig Freude bereitet oder ist das eher aussichtslos?
> Ich habe jetzt die Mitchell Avocet PB 423 gesehen,die von den  technischen Daten her genau in mein Raster passen würde. Leider kann ich  sie nicht begrabbeln und mir kein Bild vom Handling machen. Hat  eventuell jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute oder alternativ einen  Vorschlag,welche Rute noch in mein Suchraster passen könnte?
> Ich danke euch schonmal im Vorraus und hoffe,es kommt bissi was.
> 
> Gruß,Marcus...



Hallo Marcus,

Die Mitchell Avocet Powerback Surfcasting konnte ich heute zusammen mit 3  weiteren 4,20m Ruten hier auf einer Wiese quasi unter Laborbedingungen (Windstille gefrorener Boden und strahlender Sonnenschein) Probe werfen.
Zunächst einmal macht die Rute einen recht filigranen Eindruck. Sie ist mit 8 verhältnismäßig dünnen Ringen ausgestattet und hängt mit einem 150g Blei schon ziemlich durch. 
Auch das untere Griffende, welche beim Einsatz der Rute ja permanent im Dreibein scheuert ist eher spartanisch gestaltet. Der Durchmesser dort beträgt ca. etwas mehr als 20 mm.
Der Rollenhalter macht eher auch einen unterdimensionierten Eindruck. Aber irgndwie muss man ja auf die 508g kommen.

Verglichen mit einer Yad Whisper Beach Master, einer Mitchell Mag Elite Pro und meiner 20 Jahre alten Shakespeare Carbon-Composite Rute erzielte diese Rute nur 10 Meter weniger Wurfweite. (ca. 90m ). Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt Schlimmeres befürchtet.
Mit der Yad und der Mag pro erreichte ich ca. 115 - 120 m, die alte Shakespeare erreichte immerhin ca 100 m.
Geworfen wurde, wie bereits erwähnt mit ewinem 150 g Blei und 0,40mm Monofiller Schnur. Interessant wäre sicherlich noch eine Vergleich mit geflochtener Schnur gewesen. Aber diese war leider nicht zur Hand.
Die Mag-Elite Rute machte meines Erachtens vom Wurfgefühl her den besten Eindruck, ist auch ein wenig steifer als die Yad.
Dass die Yad eher eine weiche Rute sein soll kann ich eigentlich auch nicht behaupten.

Klarer Sieger ist vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her auf jeden Fall die Yad, welche auch von der Verarbeitung her einen guten Eindruck macht.
DIe Elite Mag Pro liegt ja lt. Listenpreis auch noch in Deinem Budget.

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Schau dich doch mal auf englischen Onlineshops um, da gibt's mehr Ruten in dieser Gewichts- und Preisklasse.
> 
> LG Carsten




Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren auch mal in Englischen Shops gesucht und meist nur Ruten für Multirollen gesehen. Hat sich das Mittlerweile geändert??

Und bei 300gr. WG was ist mit der hier: http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-seacor-competiton-pro-4-10m-brandungsrute.html

Ich habe sie noch nicht gesehen aber bis 350gr WG soll sie ja Laut Hersteller gehen.

Gruß


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Günstiges Einsteigerset
http://fischdeal.de/deals/mitchell-catch-4-50-strandhengel-ngt-beach-master-molen-3

Persönlich fische ich die Quantum Smart Surf in 420 mit der farblich passenden 6600er Rolle.

Kommis erwünscht


----------



## Krallblei

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Günstiges Einsteigerset
> http://fischdeal.de/deals/mitchell-catch-4-50-strandhengel-ngt-beach-master-molen-3
> 
> Persönlich fische ich die Quantum Smart Surf in 420 mit der farblich passenden 6600er Rolle.
> 
> Kommis erwünscht




Hi fische die Kombi auch. Aber mit der grösseren Rolle. Die Rolle ist super. Von der Rute war ich bissl enttäuscht. Machte leider keinen guten Eindruck bei der Verarbeitung. Allerdings die 4,50m Version.
Aber eine Weitwurfbombe schlechthin. Mit 0.30 Mono und 142Gramm werf ich locker 140 Meter. Wird aber sicherlich noch paar Meter mehr werden. Meine Technik ist noch verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Andal

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Es ist sowieso höchst erstaunlich, wie viele an sich völlig grundverschiedene Gerätezusammenstellungen zusammenkommen, wenn man "Brandungs- und Uferfischen" mal global betrachtet. Küste gibt es ja weltweit und dementsprechend viele Möglichkeiten an ihr zu fischen. Angefangen von den Pfahlfischern auf Sri Lanka, die mit ihren Bambusstippen sicher die leichtesten Montagen (und Fische) in der Brandung fangen, bis zu dem Haianglern an der Skelettküste von Namibia, wo die Köderfische schon so groß sind, dass sie eine warme Mahlzeit hergeben würden.

So gerne ich auch vom Bootaus fische, weils so bequem ist, so faszinierend finde ich die Fischerei vom Ufer aus. Auch wenn es "bloß" die Ostsee ist und kein schnuckeliges Felsenriff in Neuseeland.


----------



## brandungsteufel

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich  bin schon einige Zeit auf der Suche nach 2 neuen Ruten. Mangels Zeit  und Verfügbarkeit hier bei uns in den Angelläden nicht dazu gekommen mir  mal welche anzuschauen. Kriege es leider zeitlich nicht hin weiter weg zu fahren und mal welche in die Hand zu nehmen.

Montiert werden 2 Ultegras  10.000. Ich bin 1.80 cm und denke eine Rute um 4.20 sollte passen.  Fische hauptsächlich in der Nordsee so ca. 15-mal im Jahr. Schön  wäre es auch wenn  die Rute ein paar Jahre hält. Meine alten haben schon mehr als 15 Jahre  auf dem Buckel habe ich mal in Holland gekauft als Empfehlung von  Brandungsanglern Vorort. Wurfweite steht für mich nicht im Vordergrund, sollte ein guter Mix aus Wurfweite und Bisserkennung sein. Ich habe mir auch schon diverse Rute im Netz abgeschaut. Sollten zusammen so um ca. 400 € liegen.

Schreibt einfach mal eure Vorschläge/Empfehlungen rein und warum ihr diese Ruten empfehlen würdet da wäre ich Dankbar drum  

LG
Brandungsteufel

PS: gerne auch mit Wechselspitzen


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Zu meinen beiden neuen Ruten kann ich dir am Wochenende was sagen.
Erster Eindruck ist auf jeden Fall schon mal ein kreisrundes Grinsen meinerseits gewesen, als ich sie aus packte.
(Cormoran Competion pro)

Bin selbst gespannt wie sie sich werfen und wie die Bisserkennung ist.


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ja, schreib mal Bitte einen Erfahrungsbericht.
 Auch gerade im Verhältniss Kosten-Gegenwert, wäre für mich interessant.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Preis Leistung geht für mich in Ordnung.
Hab als Zweier Pack nur 300€ gelōhnt.
Verarbeitung der Ruten ist sehr gut und der Abstand von Griffende zum Rollenhalter ist schön weit gewählt.
Bin 193 cm groß und bei meiner Armlänge passt der Abstand sehr gut.


----------



## doc040

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hy Tino,das Griffende der cormoranruten ist eigentlich für normalangler immer zu lang,schön das es passt. Gib mal deinen Erfahrungsbericht ab wenn du los warst.MFG doc


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich sitze Grad am Strand und hab schon mal geworfen um den Drall  der neuen Schnur zu bändigen und natürlich auch die Ruten und Rollen zu testen.

Der erste Wurf (mit 200gr.) war ganz gut, der dritte dann, war deeer Hammer.

Für mich eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung der Ruten und der Rollen.

Ich hoffe noch was zu fangen um dann noch was zur Bisserkennung sagen zu können.


----------



## doc040

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Tino, schön das du zufrieden mit deinen Ruten bist, aber ich finde die allermeisten Ruten gehen bei 150 Gramm dermassen in die Knie,das ich Angst habe weiter durch zu ziehen...., aber wenn du Schnurdrall hast und den jetzt schon bekämpfst, kann man beim aufspulen einfach mal die Spule umdrehen,und dann verringert sich das enorm. aber auch mal ohne Schlagschnur 20-30 Meter abspulen und aufspulen hilft. Twist Buster hilft auch. Sind nur Tips.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Bei ein paar Würfen ist der Drall weg.

Ich zieh mit 200gr voll durch und die Ruten fühlen sich pudelwohl dabei.
Kein Anzeichen das sie an ihre Grenzen stossen.
Sind ja bis 350 angegeben, wobei das kein werfen mehr ist.
Mein Eindruck der Ruten geht bis 250 gr. Volles Werfen.

Nicht mehr lange dann ist es dunkel und ich hoffe der erste Fisch kommt.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Eben eine 22 er Flunder wieder schwimmen lassen.
Der Biss wurde gut angezeigt


----------



## Byblos

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Meine Ruten:
2x Zebco Rhino Offshore 4,20m 100-250gr
2x Zebco Rhino Offshore 4,50m 100-250gr
1x Zebco Trophy 4,20m 100-200gr
3x Moritz Team Beach Caster 4,20m  80-150gr
6x Byron Weser Wumme 4,20m 80-220gr
2x Grossmann Spezial Brandungsrute IM8 100-250gr
2x Cormoran Black Star CM Titanium Shampion's Surf 4,20m 150-350gr
1x Dega Weltmeister 2001 4,20m 100-220gr
2x Team Daiwa Paul Kerry 13 FT (3,90m) 4-8OZ ( 100-250gr)

Meine Rollen:
2x Daiwa Emblem Z 5500 A
4x Daiwa Emblem Z 5000 A
1x Daiwa Emblem Z 4500 A
3x Daiwa Emblem X 5000 A
3x Daiwa Enntho 5500

Griß & Petri Heil, Byblos


----------



## man1ac

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Kann ggfs jemand ein Einsteiger Rute (P/L) aus diesem Sortiment empfehlen:

http://sulcampo.pt/pesca-desportiva...ing-3-partes?sort=p.price&order=ASC&limit=100

Merci euch


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,

die Iridium Surf ist ne preiswerte und akzeptable Einsteigerrute. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Byblos schrieb:


> Meine Ruten:
> 2x Zebco Rhino Offshore 4,20m 100-250gr
> 2x Zebco Rhino Offshore 4,50m 100-250gr
> 1x Zebco Trophy 4,20m 100-200gr
> 3x Moritz Team Beach Caster 4,20m  80-150gr
> 6x Byron Weser Wumme 4,20m 80-220gr
> 2x Grossmann Spezial Brandungsrute IM8 100-250gr
> 2x Cormoran Black Star CM Titanium Shampion's Surf 4,20m 150-350gr
> 1x Dega Weltmeister 2001 4,20m 100-220gr
> 2x Team Daiwa Paul Kerry 13 FT (3,90m) 4-8OZ ( 100-250gr)
> 
> Meine Rollen:
> 2x Daiwa Emblem Z 5500 A
> 4x Daiwa Emblem Z 5000 A
> 1x Daiwa Emblem Z 4500 A
> 3x Daiwa Emblem X 5000 A
> 3x Daiwa Enntho 5500
> 
> Griß & Petri Heil, Byblos




Warum zähst Du den hier Deinen Kellerbestand auf? Wer braucht denn 21 Brandungsruten und 16 Rollen? Bist Du Sammler?


----------



## man1ac

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Iridium Surf ist ne preiswerte und akzeptable Einsteigerrute.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Danke! Die LC oder MN? Darf ich fragen woher du das weißt  ?


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

durch Angeln am "vogtländischen Meer":q, kennt man in München nicht:q
 Sorry, war nur ein Scherz , Grüße aus dem Arzgebirg in die klingenden Täler#h


----------



## man1ac

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Also hast du 1. Hand Efahrungen sammeln dürfen? Meintest du denn LC oder MN?

grüße


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich kenn die MN. Du kannst in der Preisklasse keine Wunder erwarten und wirst mit der Rute keine 150 m werfen, aber 80-100m sind mit ner 30er Mono drin. Die Rute liegt zudem gut in der Hand und ist nicht zu schwer.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin 
Die ruten iridium surf bekommst du günstiger 
Gebe mal bei Google  wave inn ein da gibt auch noch alternativen
Und ich hab ein paar verschiedene zu hause und der Versand ist in Berlin die reden deutsch was heute nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist


Grüße aus dem norden


----------



## man1ac

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Was müsste ich denn von Sulcampo.pt einkaufen damit ich was Gescheites hab? Mir ist nämlich grad beim Saubermachen der Spitzenring gebrochen und jetzt hab ich die Nase voll. 

Was ist mit der BeastMaster Surf?


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



man1ac schrieb:


> Was müsste ich denn von Sulcampo.pt einkaufen damit ich was Gescheites hab? Mir ist nämlich grad beim Saubermachen der Spitzenring gebrochen und jetzt hab ich die Nase voll.
> 
> Was ist mit der BeastMaster Surf?



Das sind sehr gute Ruten, aber Du hast ja geschrieben, dass Du Einsteigerruten suchst.


----------



## man1ac

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Das sind sehr gute Ruten, aber Du hast ja geschrieben, dass Du Einsteigerruten suchst.



Ich hab leider jetzt das 3. mal in recht kurzer Zeit die Erfahrung  gemacht dass ich kein Händchen für EInsteigerkram habe. Immer fallen die  Einlagen der Ringe raus. Daher such ich was gescheites was ich denn  dann auch jeden Tag sauber machen darf ohne dass die Ringe rausfallen.  

http://sulcampo.pt/pesca-desportiva/canas-pesca/canas-surfcasting-3-partes?sort=p.price&order=ASC

Das wären die "verfügbaren" und bis 150€ wäre ich bereit auszugeben  Leider sagen mir die ganzen Marken nichts


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Muss es denn unbedingt von dem verlinkten Shop sein?
Sonst bringe ich einfach mal Pontos-Fishing.de ins Spiel, dort gibt es jetzt auch die Einsteigerrute Celtic Surf für momentan 149€ Einführungspreis....Hab sie selber noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, lese aber bisher nur begeisterte Kommentare dazu...


----------



## man1ac

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Müsste es fast, weil der eben hier vor Ort ist. Ansonsten muss ich die Rute im Sportgepäck für 60€ extra hierhinschaffen.


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> durch Angeln am "vogtländischen Meer":q, kennt man in München nicht:q
> Sorry, war nur ein Scherz , Grüße aus dem Arzgebirg in die klingenden Täler#h



Neis Vogtländische Meer ziehts mich scho lang nimmer. 

Die Ostsee und unsere Bäche (Fliege) sind mir lieber.

#h


----------



## man1ac

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Die Celtic Surf klingt auch prinzipiell gut, hat da jemand nen Packmaß? Oder mal nen "gescheiten" Testbericht? Konnte nur Lobhudeleien auf deren eigener Internetseite finden


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Falls du im Gesichtsbuch registriert bist, suche mal nach der Gruppe "Brandungsangeln". Da haben die schon einige getestet und was dazu geschrieben...


----------



## doc040

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin, von Ponton rate ich mal ab. Warum? Nun Es brechen immer wieder Ruten,  Videos und Bilder  werden gezeigt wo die Ruten geworfen werden,allerdings ohne Kraft. Wenn du was möchtest, was einigermaßen hält , nimm dir was von den Namenshaften Herstellern. Die haben ihre testwerfer, im billigen Segment zebco cool surf, 30 Euro Rute,  hat offiziell  202 m geworfen. Bilder auf kong-casting. Unter der Rubrik Training  2016. Schaue dich sonst mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um,gibt es oft Sachen für nen schmalen Taler. Wo willst du denn bevorzugt angeln? Ostsee, Nordsee?  Mittelmeer?


----------



## man1ac

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Danke für die Info, ausschließlich an der Algarve Küste!

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## doc040

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Iich würde an deiner stelle  vor Ort was kaufen,schaue den einheimischen  über die  Schulter,  dann weißt du auch was du brauchst.  Macht wenig Sinn grobes Geschirr  zu kaufen  und dann werden dort nur minifische  gefangen. Angelläden  gibt es vor Ort,  dort bekommst du auch Tips.


----------



## Byblos

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moinsen,
hat jemand zufällig eine Cormoran Black Star CM Sea Titanium Champion's Surf 4,20m dreiteilig zu veräußern ?
Ich suche eine dritte. 
Wer kann mir helfen. Zahle auch einen guten Preis oder habe eine Rute zum Tausch + Geld.  
1 top gepflegte 2-3x gefischte seltene Dega Weltmeister 2001 4,20m , WG 150-250gr 
Bitte meldet Euch.
Suche die Black Star auch in gebrauchten Zustand !

Danke im Voraus !

Bitte eine PN senden. Danke.


----------



## EXTREMO

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin zusammen. 

Erstmal kleine richtig Stellung. 
Die Ruten die Doc040 meint sind von der 

Firma Pontos und nicht Ponton. 

Desweiteren wurden die Ruten alle mit voller Kraft geworfen wie man es auch auf einigen Viedeos sehen kann.

Und zum Ruten Bruch muss ich sagen bei falscher Handhabung Bricht jede Rute.


----------



## Trojana

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Doc040. Ich würde gerne mal wissen wo du diese Info her hast?  Ich selber habe mir auch diese ruten gekauft und muss sagen,  dass ich keine Probleme damit habe. Wir also ich und Kollege haben diese rute bis 220 gr. Wurf Gewicht getestet. Wir haben alles gegeben mit der rute. Hätte sie bei einem Bruch dann natürlich zurück gegeben :q
Es ist aber nichts passiert. Also ich persönlich kann diese rute weiter empfehlen. Pontos celtic surf  hat ein super Preis Leistungs Verhältnis. :vik:


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich kenne die Ruten zwar nicht aber ich kenne doc040 und der weiß von was er spricht, denn er kann werfen, das könnt ihr mir glauben.

Viele behaupten nur das sie werfen können und wissen gar nicht wie man eine Brandungsrute richtig auflädt, um das Maximum herauszuholen. Ich habs auch nicht gewußt, bis ich Doc. kennengelernt habe. Da reicht es nicht, einfach mal 200 Gramm dranzuhängen und einen straffen Überkopfwurf zu machen. Im Übrigen lassen sich viele Ruten mit 150 Gramm viel besser aufladen als mit 220 Gramm. Die höheren Gewichte nimmt man in der Regel nur, um die Montagen bei Strömung am Grund zu halten.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Sodele, aufgeräumt, wenn weiterhin die persönliche Anmache nicht aufhört und/oder diese Maßnahme diskutiert wird, direkt und weitere Warnung Punkte.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Gestern kamen meine Pontos Titans


Bei der Verarbeitung gibt es absolut nichts zu meckern. 
Steckverbindungen passen sehr gut. 

Die Aktion der Rute ließ mich beruhigend lächeln, steif bis in die Spitze. Kein Vergleich zur Cormoran. 

Im Schraubrollenhalter sitzen meine Rollen bombenfest, welches beim Klapprollenhalter der Cormoran Competitions leider nicht der Fall war. 
Geringes Spiel ließ die Rollen beim kurbeln sich im Rollenhalter minimal bewegen. 

Nächste Woche werde ich sie mal werfen und kurz berichten (wenn sie heil bleiben)


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Knicklichthalter sind jetzt auch dran.
Kostet nichts und halten wie blöd.


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Tino schrieb:


> Knicklichthalter sind jetzt auch dran.
> Kostet nichts und halten wie blöd.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 247219



Schrumpfschlauch?.......und wenn ja, musstest du die Spitzenringe abnehmen?

gruß degl


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Degl

Das sind Silikon Schläuche von einer Futterschleuder.
Bei meinen Titans hab ich sie rüber geschoben bekommen. 
Ist der Spitzenring zu groß , schieb den Schlauch über ne Arterienklemme dann auseinander drücken und über der Spitzenring schieben. Dann runter von der Klemme. 

Ich hab den Spitzenring mit Spülmittel glitschig gemacht. 
Den Schlauch nicht!!!!!!!
Sonst ist er zu glitschig zum schieben.


----------



## Allroundtalent

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin, 

nach langer Zeit des Überlegens und einigem hin und her, habe ich mich doch dazu entschlossen mir eine Grundausrüstung für die Brandung zuzulegen. 

Dann habe ich mal das gute WWW durchforstet und bin von der Flut der Angebote etwas erschlagen -das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich keine bis kaum Kenntnisse von dieser Angelei habe. 

Zu meinem Vorhaben:
Das Brandungsgeschirr würde bis zu 5 mal im Jahr, hauptsächlich zu Urlauben/ Kurztripps an die dänische Ostsee (u.a. Als, Langeland) ausgeführt werden - also eher nicht so häufig in Gebrauch. 

Meine Vorstellungen vom Gerät:
Rollen: ich habe von Shimano 14000er XTB Rollen fürs Karpfenangeln, hier bin ich etwas unentschlossen, ob diese Rollen auch für die Brandung/ Salzwasser geeignet sind?! Ansonsten bin ich gerne offen für Vorschläge bzgl. Neuanschaffungen... 

Ruten: Hier gibt es ja tatsächlich alles. Von kurz bis lang, dick und dünn, billig und teuer. 
Grundsätzlich würde für mich eine 4,20 bzw. eher 4,50 Rute in Frage kommen, bei einer Körpergröße von nicht ganz 1,90m. 
Wurfgewicht sollte sie mind. bis 250 Gramm haben, zumindest liest man öfter, dass das Wurfgewicht nicht immer übereinstimmt. 
Preislich wäre ich bereit bis zu 100 €uronen pro Rute auszugeben. In diesem Segment gibt es allerdings eine Fülle von Angeboten verschiedenster Hersteller auf dem Markt - hier sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr. 
Habt ihr mit Ruten in dieser Klasse gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Wovon sollte ich die Finger lassen, welche könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?

Schnur:
Hier scheiden sich wohl die Geister...
Einige schwören auf eine 40er Hauptschnur und viel Kraft beim Werfen, andere wiederum auf Taper-Tips, noch mal andere auf geflochtene + Schlagschnur... 
Was wäre für mein Vorhaben die wohl beste Alternative? 


Ich würde mich über ein paar Tipps bzw. Empfehlungen von euch freuen.


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hi,

deine Shimanos sind ohne weiteres Brandungstauglich(nach dem Angeln ein wenig abspülen und gut is.....)

Bei den Ruten kannst du davon ausgehen, das um die 100€, die Unterschiede mehr in der Auslegung als in der Qualität liegen......

Jetzt ne passende zu empfehlen kann nur schief gehen, da wir Brandler alle etwas anders "ticken" was die Rutenwahl angeht....

http://www.angelsport.de/angelruten/brandungsruten/shimano-vengeance-meeresruten_0165745.html : hier mal ein Beispiel von brauchbarer Qualität, die ne ganze Weile anhalten wird

gruß degl

P.s. anfangs mit ner Keulenschnur 0,30- 0,60 und dann ausprobieren und wenn dann die erste Rute aus dem Angebot


----------



## Allroundtalent

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin degl, 

mit deiner Aussage lässt sich doch arbeiten, besten Dank dafür! 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist in der Preisklasse also weniger die Qualität das Problem, vielmehr unterscheiden sich die Ruten in der allgemeinen Aufmachung wie Aktion, Blank etc. -> d.h. für mich: Geschmacks-/ Gefühlssache?!

Wie wird das mit der Keulenschnur gehandhabt? Unterfüttert ihr die Spulen vorher mit normaler monofiler und dann kommt die Keulenschnur drauf?

Du sagtest du würdest dich für die erste Rute des Angebots entscheiden (425cm) aus welchem Grund? Mit der 450cm hätte man doch einen besseren Winkel und dadurch einen längeren Hebel -> weitere Wurfweite?!

Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> Moin degl,
> 
> mit deiner Aussage lässt sich doch arbeiten, besten Dank dafür!
> 
> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist in der Preisklasse also weniger die Qualität das Problem, vielmehr unterscheiden sich die Ruten in der allgemeinen Aufmachung wie Aktion, Blank etc. -> d.h. für mich: Geschmacks-/ Gefühlssache?!
> 
> Wie wird das mit der Keulenschnur gehandhabt? Unterfüttert ihr die Spulen vorher mit normaler monofiler und dann kommt die Keulenschnur drauf?
> 
> Du sagtest du würdest dich für die erste Rute des Angebots entscheiden (425cm) aus welchem Grund? Mit der 450cm hätte man doch einen besseren Winkel und dadurch einen längeren Hebel -> weitere Wurfweite?!
> 
> Nochmals vielen Dank!



Dann nimm 4,50.........nur die andere Rute mit 4,25 ist in der Spitze etwas weicher............die Südeuropäer mögen das, da dort oft auf kleinere Fische geangelt wird, mit feineren Schnüren.............Beim Plattfischangeln werden die Zupfer der Platten auch besser gesehen.............aber ich hatte die Rute(1.) in Heiligenhafen in der Hand und es ist kein Vergleich zu dem Vormodell(wird häufig im WEB angeboten).........ist ne Klasse besser geworden...........und vor allem dient es es auch
als Beispiel......was für 100€ geht..........

Und die Spulen sollten mit ner 0,30er unterfüttert werden.....grober Anhalt = 2/3 in etwa dann passen wohl noch 220m Surfschnur rauf

gruß degl

P.s. jedenfalls bei den 14000er


----------



## Riesengrundel

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

So nun auch mal was zu meinen neusten Errungenschaften:
Mitchell Mag Pro Advanced Surf 
Quantum World Champ Surf (1270)

Da ich die Ruten erst in nem Monat am Wasser habe erstmal was zur Optik und Haptik:
Die Mag ist in ihrem matt goldenen finish echt was fürs Auge,
die Aluverzierungen um den Rollenhalter und Endteil der Rute machen einiges her.
Die Wicklungen sind sauber gearbeitet, also soweit so gut.
Zwar hat die Rute ein Wurfgewicht von nur 80-180g (Schönwetterrute!) kommt mir aber auch dafür n bissl weich vor. Hat jemand schon mal das Teilchen in den Händen gehalten und ein paar Würfe gemacht ?

Zur Rolle Die Quantum mit Standardfarben Blau Weiss Silber und an der Bremse Carbon sieht ansprechend aus. Die Laufruhe ist wirklich gut und das Gewicht geht soweit auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Leider hab ich bemerkt dass man es im Hause Quantum mit Qualitätskontrolle nicht soo genau nimmt, da an der Aluspule einige Kratzer sind und bei ner neu gekauften Rolle sollte das nicht der Fall sein. Was ich auch nicht ganz so toll finde ist die Plaste unterhalb der Spule vermutlich um Schnur daran zu hindern unter die Spule zu gelangen. Die zwei Plasticknippel die in den führungen sitzen sehen nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend aus.
Das solls aber dann auch mit der Kritik gewesen sein. 
Alles in allem eine nette Kombi die auf Wasser warten muss.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo
Ich wollte noch was zum werfen meiner Pontos sagen.

Da ich 8 Jahre aus dem Brandungsangeln raus bin,hatte ich die Pontos Titan erstmal auf der Wiese geworfen.

Leichte 4bft von vorne,laut Windfinder

Mit 175 gr. Blei ,ohne Vorfach, hinten abgelegt gleich beim 1. Wurf 114 Meter als ungeübter Werfer.

Nach ein paar Eingewöhnungswürfen dann einen Wurf mit 
127 m.

Nach ein paar mal angeln, haben mich diese Ruten absolut überzeugt.


----------



## Trainer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo und guten Tag,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten aber nicht so teurer Brandungsrolle.
Ich habe mir schon die eine oder andere Rolle angeschaut und bin bei der 
*Ryobi Proskyer Nose Power*

hängen geblieben. Was haltet ihr von dieser Rolle, ich kann diese Rolle mit zwei Ersatzspulen für knappe 70€ bekommen. Ist das ein gutes Angebot oder gibt es in dieser Preisklasse vergleichbares.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme ein paar Infos von Euch.
mfg
Trainer


----------



## bukare

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@Trainer

Kannste gerne kaufen. Mein Schwager nutzt die auch und ist sehr zufrieden. Nimmt glaube ich rund 80cm pro Umdrehung, dafür sehr weich und kraftvoll im Drill.  Wickelt sehr gut, auch mit Geflecht. Der Preis ist auch gut.  
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo 

Kann mir einer was zu vercelli ruten sagen??

Hauptsächlich geht es mir um die vercelli Oxygen Modellen? 

Aber jede andere Meinung zu anderen runten sind gerne gesehen..

LG Robert


----------



## Andy Antitackle

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hab die Vercelli Unabomba und kann nichts negatives sagen. Gruss Andy Antitackle


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Andy, 

Und zu anderen vercelli kannst du nichts weiter sagen? 
Wie lange fischt du deine ruten den schon,??


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@schmidti0007,
als Rostocker sitzt du doch Quasi an der Quelle. Fahr einfach mal nach Doberan in den Shop und las dich beraten, die sind wirklich sehr gut in Bezug auf Brandungsangeln aufgestellt.
Ob sie Vercelli vertreiben weiss ich nicht-aber eventuell findest du da was passendes, was du vor Ort mal begrabbeln kannst. Ansonsten noch Belle in Warnemünde(kleines aber ausgesuchtes Angebot) und Angeljoe(recht grosses Angebot und dadurch auch breit gefächert).
Gruss Ulf
 Achja, ich fische Shimano Ruten und bin mehr als zufrieden damit, das hilft dir aber nichts, da das erstens meist subjektiv und zweitens auch am Ende eine Budgetfrage ist, die jeder für sich individuell treffen muss.


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Ulf

Die Läden die du alle aufgezählt hast kenne ich sehr gut in doberan bei micha bin ich öfters, und Beratung ist immer tip top. Und ja sitze in rostock ja eigentlich an der Quelle, aber meisten wollen die Läden auch nur verkaufen und sagen dir sonst was von ruten welche toll ist usw.   
Hier geht es nicht um mich zwecks ruten eher suche ich 2 für frauchen .. 

Und shimano sollte ich vllt mal schauen, aber da frauchen auch noch in Übung ist habe ich an vercelli gedacht, Vorallem weil die schöne Frauen Farben haben was ja viel wichtiger ist als alles andere |bigeyes 

Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort 

Und warte immer noch auf ein paar Antworten.  

Lg Robert :vik:


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Schmidti.......

Vercelli sind sin allen Preisklassen gute Brandungsruten..........bei den Oxygen-Modellen sind oft welche dabei, die eher im Mediteranenbereich viel gefischt werden, da die Brandler dort oft feinfühliger fischen und die Ruten dann mit einer weicheren Spitze ausgestattet sind

Hier mal eine, die gut an der Ostsee zu fischen ist.........

Oft ist und bleibt es eine "Geschmackssache" und wie ich an andere Stelle schon schrieb..........so richtig merkt man es dann im Gebrauch

gruß degl


----------



## Skott

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



degl schrieb:


> Hier mal eine, die gut an der Ostsee zu fischen ist.........
> 
> 
> gruß degl



Wo ist sie denn, bzw. welche meinst du, degl?|kopfkrat

Petri

Wolfgang


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ach die sollen für deine Frau sein.
 Shimano gibt es in einem schönem blau oder in einem Gold/Silber :q.
 Da sollte deine Frau aber schon sehr am Brandungsangeln interessiert sein, wenn du ihr die Aufgrund der Farbe kaufst|supergri.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Skott schrieb:


> Wo ist sie denn, bzw. welche meinst du, degl?|kopfkrat
> 
> Petri
> 
> Wolfgang



Hi,
https://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Naut...gclid=CN34zL_OktACFVG6Gwodq4cOYQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

mal sehen obs jetzt geht

gruß degl


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@ Ulf

Ja das ist sie, deswegen ist die suche ja auch so schwer was zu finden .. 
Aber ich sagte ihr auch nicht nur auf die Farbe achten, aber so sind die Frauen eben auch Optik spielt eine Rolle . 

@ degl, danke für den Link 

Lg Robert


----------



## ulfopr

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo. Kennt jemand von euch die Rolle ryobi tana surf 7000 ? Ist die gut? LG


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Die Rolle speziell nicht, aber Ryobi baut zuverlässige Rollen..............

gruß degl


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mal das Brandungsangeln auszuprobieren.
Könntet ihr mir etwas zur Rute B.Richi Pro Surf 420 sagen? Ich besitze eine Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder C65 als Karpfenrolle, die auch schon einmal Kutterangeln tadellos mitgemacht hat (Schnurfassung ca. 200 m / 0.45 mm).
http://www.brichi-direkt.de/Angelset-Angel-Komplettset-Brandungsangelset
Ist wenig Geld für ein Set, jedoch bin ich von den bisherigen Produkten von B.Richi sehr begeistert, weshalb ich hier einmal nachfragen möchte.

ps. Ich würde irgendwo an der Nordsee angeln, wo genau weis ich nicht (wie vom Rest der Brandungsangelei, was ja noch werden kann)

MfG


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Zum ausprobieren reichts..........

gruß degl


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Dankeschön für die Antwort! 
Hoffentlich wird sie nicht allzu schwabbelig sein 

MfG

Victor


----------



## Dorschbande

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hab die Vercelli Unabomba und kann nichts negatives sagen. Gruss Andy Antitackle



Moin Andy Antitackle, ich möchte mir auch eine Rute von Vercelli zulegen,kann mich nur nicht entscheiden für welche. Entweder die Mondial oder die Unabomba. Wieviel Gewicht an Blei ist denn optimal bei der Unabomba?


----------



## hendry

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin an alle Boardies |wavey:

ich habe vor mir die Shimano Ultegra Surf Tubular zu holen. Das Wurfgewicht ist mit 225 Gramm angegeben. 

Hat jemand evtl. diese Ruten und kann zum WG etwas sagen?
Passt das so? 
Hat jemand schon evtl. Probleme mit den Rollenhalter/Bindungen gehabt, in Bezug auf die Kraft die beim Wurf ausgeht und der Stabilität?

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich halte nichts von Klapprollenhalter bei Brandungsruten. 
Bei den Hebelkräften und den Rollendimensionen traue ich denen nicht sehr lange die bombenfeste Rollenhaltung zu.

Hatte kurz die Cormoran Competition Pro.

Die Rolle sass NICHT BOMBENFEST,trotz Schrumpfschlauch auf dem Rollenfuss. (verkauft)

Diese kleinen Ringe sind auch Unsinn,da du echt Probleme bekommst wenn ordentlich Kraut unterwegs ist.

Nur meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## KxKx2

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,
Cormoran und Shimano sind 2 Welten.
Ich habe mit Klapprollenhalter von Shimano, noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Ausser bei den Balzer Stellfischruten, die haben sich beim Anschauen schon selbst zerlegt:c
Gruß#h


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Waren das alles Brandungs Ruten, Koko ?


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@hendry,
 ich hatte den Vorgänger der Ultegras surf(was auch immer) mit Klapprollenhalter von Fuji,das war auch genau der Grund, mir ein Jahr später die Ultegra Aero Surf mit Schraubrollenhalter zu kaufen.
 Die anderen Ruten habe ich an meinen Bruder weitergegeben, selbst er bemängelt ein wackeln der Rollen im Halter, lebt aber damit, da die Ruten für lau.
 Fazit Ruten/Blank sehr schön ,Verarbeitung Top, Rollenhalter(Klapp) für mich no go,Tubular Spitze(habe ich bewusst nicht gekauft) auch so ein naja-zu empfindlich,Beringung Top/Lowrider-mögen oder nicht is an dir/ muss man halt pulen bei Kraut(wie Tino sagte).
 Wurfgewicht stimmt auch soweit, 220g werfe ich auch noch(fast) volles Rohr(liegt aber eher an mir-Schisser), die Rute macht das mit.
 Überhaupt scheint Shimano alle Jahre mal die Farbe des Blanks und den Rollenhalter zwischen Klapp-und schraub zu wechseln sowie den Preis anzupassen weitere Änderungen sehe ich da nicht.
 Also nur zum Verständniss, ich mag die Ruten, nur nicht mit dem Klapprollenhalter.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## martinrux73

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hab die Ultegra's allerdings mit Schraubrollenhalter, mir waren die Klapprollenhalter auch nicht ganz geheuer. Mein Händler des Vertrauens hat mir allerdings versichert das er seit Jahren  Shimano Klapprollenhalter in der Brandung fischt und noch nie damit Probleme hatte.  Das mit den Ringgrößen finde ich über Bewertet, wenn Du Krautgang hast musst Du eh pulen. Wurfgewicht ist locker ausreichend . Habe mich für die Rute entschieden weil ich, nachdem ich 8 weitere Ruten mit Kai am Neustädter Binnenwasser getestet habe, mit ihr am besten Werfen konnte. Würde dir in der Preisklasse auch empfehlen Ruten Probe zu werfen. Achso Fische meine immer mit Bissanzeiger Stippen, sind sehr straff.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Schön, das dein Händler damit keine Probleme hat, ist auch immer blöde sich selber zu zugestehen das die 300+ Rute ein gravierendes Problem hat. Für mich ging das gar nicht!
 Die Rolle hat immer Spiel,egal was du machst, temporär kann man das mit Crepp-Schrumpfschlauch mindern aber beheben nicht.
 Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, wieso die bei den Topmodellen wieder auf den Klapprollenhalter gewechselt haben.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Die bauen den Klapp Rollenhalter nur aus einem Grund an.

Damit sparst du nur Gewicht, welches dann DAS Verkaufs Argument ist. 

Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## KxKx2

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

OK Tino,
da stimme ich dir zu. Die Klapprollenhalter halten die Rollen nicht so fest, wackelfrei, wie ein Schraubrollenhalter. Gelockert hat sich aber noch keine Rolle. Ich lege zwischen Rollenfuss und Rollenhalter immer ein Stück Fahrradschlauch#6
Wie fischen sich deine Seitenbissanzeiger? Wie verhalten sie sich bei starken Wind? Ich habe mir welche gebaut , mit kürzeren Seitenarm und eingebauter Stahlfeder. Im Trockentest funktionieren sie ganz gut.#6 Beim nächsten Fischen werde ich mal davon ein paar Bilder machen|rolleyes
Gruß, Klaus|wavey:


----------



## hendry

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Danke fur eure Info´s!

So ungefähr hätte ich mir das schon gedacht mit dem Rollenhalter. Ich suche eine Rute, mit der ich relativ gut für alle Gegebenheiten gerüstet bin. Ich bin nicht allzu oft oben an der See, daher wären 2 Paare nur Lösung B. Mit 225g WG wäre es eingentlich ein recht guter Kompromiss mMn, aber bei dem Preis "nach arbeiten" mit Hilfsmitteln ist eigentlich nicht das Wahre.

Ich liebäugeln ja auch mit den Pontos-Ruten. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Apollo oder Celtic?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich hatte auch Schrumpfschlauch Audio den beiden Seiten des Rollenfusses, trotzdem noch ein wenig Bewegung in der Rolle.

Man hat einfach nicht die Kraft, soviel Dampf draufzugeben, dass er bombenfest wird.

Ich hatte beim.letzten mal ne gute 5-6 bft und die Bissanzeiger waren eigentlich sehr ruhig.
Man muss aber lernen die Dinger zu "lesen", was kein grosses Problem ist.


----------



## KxKx2

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Tino,

werde demnächst die Bissanzeiger testen.
Im Moment ist es hier an der Küste schweinekalt

Fischt du nicht Pontasruten?
Wie ist die Verarbeitung und Ausstattung? 

Sie werden ja häufig zum Verkauf angeboten:m Ich wollte mir vielleicht auch eine zulegen|evil:

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Stefan660

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Habe mir gerade zwei Shimano Power Aero 420 bestellt. Die haben auch einen Schieberollenhalter (Fuji NS-7). Kenne die von meiner Sportex die ich vorher hatte, da hat nix gewackelt. Machen einen super Eindruck, das Wg liegt bei 225g.

Denke für einen Preis von 420€ für beide habe ich nichts verkehrt gemacht oder?


----------



## KxKx2

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

#6#6#6


----------



## hendry

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ja interessant, ich hätte die Shimano eigentlich auch wirklich gerne. Bei meiner Bolo-Rute wackelt auch nichts mit dem Klapprollenhalter, lässt sich natürlich auch nicht vergleichen.

420€ aber gebraucht oder?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Koko

Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit den Pontos Titan Procaster.

Ich suchte straffe Ruten ,bis in die Spitzen,ohne diese ,für mich,dämlichen weichen Spitzen zur Bisserkennung.

Hatte vorher die Competions von Cormoran- trotz kürzen- zu weich für mich.

Pontos sind herrlich straffe Ruten,sehr gut verarbeitet und werfen sich hervorragend.

Nach 9 Jahren Brandungs-Abstinenz  aus dem Stand 124 m geworfen mit ner 4 Bft. Seitlich von vorne und ohne Vorfach.

Fürs erste mal war's recht ordentlich.

Nach paar mal an der Ostsee machts immer mehr Spaß zu werfen.


----------



## Stefan660

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



hendry schrieb:


> Ja interessant, ich hätte die Shimano eigentlich auch wirklich gerne. Bei meiner Bolo-Rute wackelt auch nichts mit dem Klapprollenhalter, lässt sich natürlich auch nicht vergleichen.
> 
> 420€ aber gebraucht oder?



Nein nicht gebraucht. Neu, aber aus Frankreich bestellt.
209€ pro Rute.#6


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Der Preis für die Ruten ist wirklich Top.
 Also so du mit den Klapprollenhaltern leben kannst/willst-alles richtig gemacht:q.
 Sind jetzt rot oder?Mit Tubular Spitze?
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@hendry,
 wenn du die Shimano gerne hättest,es deine Traum-Wunschrute ist, dann kauf sie!
 Die Rute ist wirklich Top-und dann beim Dealer von Stefan660 kaufen#6
 Das "Problem" mit dem Rollenhalter kommt vielleicht etwas überspitzt rüber, da ich eventuell eine andere Vorstellung von fest und wackeln habe.Die Rolle wird dir nicht von der Angel fliegen/fallen,es ist nur ein seitlichen Spiel vorhanden ansonsten hält der Rollenhalter schon fest. 
 Wer aber auch immer sagt das da nichts wackelt/sind 100% fest dem zeige ich gerne das Gegenteil am Objekt vor Ort:q.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Stefan660

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Keyless schrieb:


> Der Preis für die Ruten ist wirklich Top.
> Also so du mit den Klapprollenhaltern leben kannst/willst-alles richtig gemacht:q.
> Sind jetzt rot oder?Mit Tubular Spitze?
> Gruss Ulf



Nein, nicht die XTR-B (Tubular), ich habe die XTR-C (Sensitiv) genommen. Die XTR-B haben die für 199€ im Angebot. Ja und sie ist rot. Die XTR-B hat übrigens einen Schraubrollenhalter und größere Ringe.


----------



## hendry

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

@keyless: danke für die Einschätzung, ich kann mir ungefähr schonvorstellen was du meinst, habe es mir auch selber so gedacht. Ein wenig Spiel kann wahrscheinlich immer durch das klappen sein, außer man hat glücklicherweise die perfekte Größe des Rollensteges. Absolute Wunschrute nicht, aber machen ansonsten nen guten Eindruck. Hatte sie auch schon am Wasser gesehen, hatte da aber noch nicht den Gedanken an die Rollenhalter.

@Stefan: verrätst auf welcher Seite du diese gefunden?, finde den Preis nicht. Danke


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich hätte eher Angst,dass durch die verschiedenen Kräfte,welche auf den Rollensteg wirken,beim Spiel im Klapprollenhalter ,eventuell Haarrisse entstehen könnten und diese dann grösser werden.

Ich hoffe ich habs nicht zu blöde ausgedrückt.

Beim einkurbeln mit Fisch oder Kraut,hatten meine Rollen an den Cormorans merklich "gearbeitet",welches nicht grad Vertrauen gab.


----------



## hendry

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich verstehe was du meinst.

Mich persönlich nervt und ärgert dann auch schon jedesmal der Gedanke ans "rutschen" beim Werfen, selbst wenn es nur minimal ist. Schwierig, ich werde wohl nochmal ein wenig überlegen müssen.


----------



## Stefan660

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



hendry schrieb:


> @keyless: danke für die Einschätzung, ich kann mir ungefähr schonvorstellen was du meinst, habe es mir auch selber so gedacht. Ein wenig Spiel kann wahrscheinlich immer durch das klappen sein, außer man hat glücklicherweise die perfekte Größe des Rollensteges. Absolute Wunschrute nicht, aber machen ansonsten nen guten Eindruck. Hatte sie auch schon am Wasser gesehen, hatte da aber noch nicht den Gedanken an die Rollenhalter.
> 
> @Stefan: verrätst auf welcher Seite du diese gefunden?, finde den Preis nicht. Danke



Klar doch: http://www.pacificpeche.com/canne-surfcasting-shimano-power-aero-surf-425-xtr-c-sp-4-25m-225g.html

oder die Ultegra: http://www.pacificpeche.com/ultegra-surf-425bx-g.html


----------



## Dorschbande

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo, ich hab mir die Rute Vercelli Unabomber zugelegt. Ich möchte da nix beim zusammenschieben verkehrt machen. Müssen die Teile bis zum Anschlag reingeschoben werden? Das geht bei mir eigentlich gar nicht! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute, ich möchte sie nicht kaputt machen!!


----------



## daci7

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich geh mal von einer Zapfenverbindung aus - das ist vollkommen normal. Die Rute soll ja nach ein wenig Gebrauch und damit Abrieb am Zapfen trotzdem noch zusammen halten.
#h


----------



## Dorschbande

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Dankeschön für die Info, ich hab mir das in etwa auch so gedacht da auf Videos die einzelnen Teile auch nicht komplett ineinander geschoben sind.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin Moin,
ich habe mal eine Frage .Kennt eine von euch diese Rolle
Daiwa WINDCAST X 5500 Big Pit Weitwurfrolle Brandungsrolle.
Tauch die was für die Brandung?|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ich habe mal eine Frage .Kennt einer von euch diese Rolle
> Daiwa WINDCAST X 5500 Big Pit Weitwurfrolle Brandungsrolle.
> Taucht die was für die Brandung?|wavey:



Schade,keiner kennt die Rolle?


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schade,keiner kennt die Rolle?


 
Nee.....pers. nicht........

Allerdings sieht die schon richtig gut fürs Brandeln aus und wenn du noch eine Ersatzspule dabei hast(wie im Angebot von A&M für 120Tacken).......dann sind alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt um an der Küste erfolgreich zu sein#6

gruß degl


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



degl schrieb:


> Nee.....pers. nicht........
> 
> Allerdings sieht die schon richtig gut fürs Brandeln aus und wenn du noch eine Ersatzspule dabei hast(wie im Angebot von A&M für 120Tacken).......dann sind alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt um an der Küste erfolgreich zu sein#6
> 
> gruß degl



Danke degl,dann weiß ich ja das die richtig ist.#6


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo 

Ich hatte die Windcast z als Karpfenrolle. 

Uneingeschränkte Praxistauglichkeit. 

Die Windcast x wird nicht schlechter sein und verkehrt machste mit der auf keinen Fall etwas.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hatte die Windcast z als Karpfenrolle.
> 
> Uneingeschränkte Praxistauglichkeit.
> 
> Die Windcast x wird nicht schlechter sein und verkehrt machste mit der auf keinen Fall etwas.



Habe sie bekauft wird nächste Woche ankommen.Tino hast deine Verkauft?Warst nicht zu frieden?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich hab mein Karpfen Zeuch komplett verkauft. 

Außerdem wollte ich leichtere Rollen fürs Brandungsangeln


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin, ich möchte mir gerne eine Brandungsrute bis max 80 Euro zulegen.
Fischen möchte ich gerne an der Knock in Emden. Ich bin 1,78 m groß und habe nur ein paar Ruten in die Hand genommen. Viele schienen mir einfach schwabbelig. Die einzige die vom Gefühl für mich in Ordnung war, ist die Balzer Nordic Surf mit einer Länge von 3,9m und einen WG bis 250g. Doch die Rutenringe schienen irgendwie nicht so wirklich stabil zu sein und der Rollenhalter hatte schon ein paar Macken. 
Könnt ihr mir vll. Empfehlungen geben? Auch welche, die oft gebraucht verkauft werden. Probewerfen fällt leider weg.

ps. Falls jemand den Bereich bei dem Landlust Hotel kennt, würde ich gerne wissen, ob man einzelne Brandungshalter in den Boden bekommt und welche Gewichte man einsetzt.

Ich würde mich um eure Hilfe freuen!

Gruß 
Victor


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Victor,

in dem Preissegment das du genannt hast, habe ich die Shimano Vengeance und die Dega Phoenix Surf jeweils in 4,2m und 4,25m. Bin allerdings auch 15 cm größer als du. Du wirst die vermutlich auch erst als zu weich empfinden. Wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, wirft man damit aber deutlich weiter als mit den zu harten Ruten. Außerdem ist die Bisserkennung, besonders in Emden wo viele kleine Fische kommen, besser.

Am Ufer in Emden gibt es einige Löcher für Erdspieße zwischen den Steinen und dem Beton. Dann sollten deine Halter aber sehr stabil sein, denn du musst die etwas verkannten um Halt zu bekommen und die meisten Löcher sind nicht tief. Ein stabiles Dreibein ist hier die bessere Wahl.

Gewichte habe ich meistens um 150g. Bei viel Wind und Strömung auch bis zu 200g Krallenblei. Meine Erfahrung zum Knock ist, dass das Wasser unter 10°C haben sollte wegen der Krabben. Außerdem fange ich dort am besten wenn der Wind mit mindestens 4Bft von vorn kommt und es bewölkt ist.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Danke Christian für die ganzen Infos  über die Knock! Leider konnte mir kein Fachverkäufer auch nur annähernd was über das Gewässer sagen. Die haben auch alle leider kein Plan vom Brandeln, (manche tun so als ob die Ahnung haben, ganz schlimm). Die Ruten fallen leider weg, bin etwas zu klein geraten. Scheiß Gemüse schmeckt halt nicht. Da muss ich einfach weiter auf gebrauchtes warten. Die Ruten von 60-70 Euro fühlten sich alle einfach wie Glasfaserpeitschen an. 

MfG


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

120 Euro ist dir zu teuer,
denn sonsten empfehle ich dir die
*Daiwa Windcast Surf S423H-AD Surf 4.20m 100-200g Brandungsrute.

*Ich habe gerade die letzten Tage wieder mit der Ruute geangelt.
Die Rute ist alles andere als schwabelig #h


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Kriegt man es denn hin mit der Daiwa 200g Krallenbleie ordentlich zu werfen?


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin .

Wenn du einen Askari shop in deiner nähe hast schau da mal rein.

Die Sänger ruten werden von einigen meiner Bekannten 

gefischt.Sind auch in 3,90m zu bekommen und unter 60€.

meine ich.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Kriegt man es denn hin mit der Daiwa 200g Krallenbleie ordentlich zu werfen?




Ja problemlos ...
200 g Krallenblei war genau meine Montage die letzten 2 Wochen im Atlantik ...


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich habe jetzt die Sänger Aquantic Target Surf im Auge. Sie ist wirklich günstig.
https://www.angelplatz.de/aquantic-target-surf-3-90m--ar0295 
Könnte es eine Rute sein, die bei den Bedingungen an der Knock nicht versagt?

Ich werde an der Knock um ein Dreibein nicht wirklich drum rum kommen können, weshalb ich mein Budget bei der Rute leider etwas (stark) kürzen muss.

Offtopic:
Ich war gestern einfach mal an der Knock mit einer Karpfenrute. Sofort eine kleine Flunder gefangen. Blei war 90 Gramm. Da sind sehr viele Steine, ich habe sehr viele Montagen  verloren, bis ich nur noch nen 70g Tiroler Hölzl in der Kiste über hatte. Welche Dicke hat eure Schlagschnur? Ich war so lustig und habe mit 7kg geflecht dort geangelt.


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo

ich denke du hast so geangelt, dass deine Schnur immer in  eine Buhne getrieben ist. Ich hab da schon oft geangelt und erst sehr wenige, vielleicht zwei oder drei Montagen verloren.
Oder du warst am Rand der Steinbefestigung zu langsam?
Wie weit hast du denn geworfen?


----------



## Christian2512

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Bei den Dreibeinen könnte ich dir übrigens das empfehlen

https://shop.baltic-heiligenhafen.d...n-Spro-FASTFWD-ALUMINIUM-2-ROD-BEACH-POD.html

Hab das auch schon günstiger gesehen. Ich hab meins sehr glücklich gebraucht für 20 Euro bekommen :q


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich habe die Montagen vielleicht 50 bis 60 m weit rausbekommen. Es kann natürlich sein, das die Montagen gedriftet sind. Mit einem Krallenblei hatte ich nicht das Problem. Davon gab es leider nur noch eins im Laden mit 100g Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Es ist die Daiwa Windcast in 420 cm geworden. Danke für die Tipps und Empfehlungen!


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Es ist die Daiwa Windcast in 420 cm geworden. Danke für die Tipps und Empfehlungen!



Ne gute Entscheidung#6

gruß degl


----------



## Avat-vila

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,

ich war nun zum ersten Mal Brandungsangeln mit einer geliehenen Rute. Da das auf Dauer keine Lösung sein soll, möchte ich mir eine eigene zulegen.

Freitag fahre ich in einen großen Laden, der lt. Aussage eines Bekannten eine riesen Auswahl hat.

Einsatzort wird die Ostsee sein. Ich bin 1,94m groß, da sollte ich schon auf 4,20 m Meter gehen?! Krallenblei bis 250g sollte sie ebenfalls aushalten bei dem Wind ...

Mein Budget ist nicht auf den letzten Euro abgestimmt, aber ich peile an, nicht über 130 € zu kommen (Rute + Rolle). Der Preis ist nicht höher, weil ich sie nicht mehr als 7-8 jährlich nutzen werde.

Könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen? Die o.g. Daiwa Wincast Surf ist mit 100,00 € wohl etwas über dem Budget, da noch die Rolle fehlt ... https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-windcast-surf-423h-3tlg-100-200g-4-20m--ad0638

Wie sieht es mit denen aus?

https://brichi-direkt.de/brandungsangel-komplettset-mit-rute-rolle

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-vengeance-meeresruten_0165745.html

https://www.angelsport.de/saenger-a..._0137758.html?&ref=search&searchparam=0137758

https://www.angelplatz.de/mitchell-avocet-pb-423-100-250-surf--aum689

https://www.gerlinger.de/angelruten...terpriceAbsolute:67+-+465|filterprice:67+-+90

https://www.ms-angelshop.de/de/Mitc...-s0aTNFhfLM2dxxAjKe7cU5sNFxSdT3AaAhpmEALw_wcB


Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert etwas?

Vielen Dank schon einmal

MfG


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Nun,

wenn es nicht die Daiwa sein kann, dann eher schon noch die Shimano.....wisse aber, das gerade um diese Jahreszeit, wo viel Kraut im Wasser rumtreibt, es die kleineren Ringe schwer haben damit klarzukommen.

Dazu noch diese Rolle: https://www.angelsport.de/angelroll...mano-beastmaster-xs-a-angelrolle_0147606.html

Darunter würde ich nicht gehen

gruß degl

P.s. nimm unbedingt die 1.Rute in der Auswahl


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich bin Anfänger in Sachen Brandungsangeln und besitze die Daiwa Windcast. Ich hatte gestern in der Brandung auch Probleme mit dem Krautgang. Ich weis nicht ob die Ringe bei der Daiwa als klein oder groß einzuordnen sind un ehrlich zu sein. 
Vielleicht kannst du ja eine Rute mit großen Ringen gebraucht ergattern. Es ist sehr anstrengend im dunkeln die ganze Zeit Kraut abzumachen. Bitte geiz nicht wie ich an einer Keulenschnur. Mein Albrightknoten war ein Krautmagnet.


----------



## Avat-vila

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin,

Danke erst einmal für die Antworten. Ich werde Freitag dann mal vor Ort gucken, ob ich die genannten Ruten zum testen in die Finger bekommen kann. 

Der Gebrauchtmarkt gibt leider nicht's für mich her ...

MfG


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Mir gefällt das Brandungsangeln in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr und ich muss unbedingt meine geliebte Freilaufrolle ablösen, bevor sie kaputt geht.

Die Shimano Ultegras 14000 werden ständig empfohlen. Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand die XTD,XSD Modelle schon in der Brandung getestet hat, welches Fett und Öl ich dafür erwerben sollte (Alternativen zu Angelhersteller?) und ob diese kein unnötiges Schnickschnack haben, was die Wartung erschweren würde. 

Ich habe auch gelesen, das kein Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen vorhanden ist.. Kennt jemand ein passendes Kugellager? Ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit es nachzumessen. 

Falls jemand Alternativen bis 140 Euro hat, würde ich diese auch gerne wissen. 

Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen!

ps. ich habe mir ein Balzer-Dreibein erworben (danke Degel für die Empfehlung, tausendmal besser als ein doppelt so teures Cormoran-Dreibein) und wollte fragen, wie viel Gewicht man dort max. einhängen kann. Mir ist das Dreibein einmal umgefallen. Das geht auf die Pumpe.

Gruß 
Victor


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Wieviel Gewicht man an ein Dreibein hängen kann? Du stellst ja Fragen. Aus welchem Grund muß man das denn wissen? Ich würde sagen: "Wenn es auseinanderbricht wars zuviel".

Spaß beiseite. Viele Angler hängen eine Einkaufstasche voll Steine an den Haken oben am Dreibein. Dann wundern sie sich, warum das Dreibein bei Wind so schnell umfällt. Die können  auch 3 Taschen mit Steinen ranhängen und es fällt trotzdem um. Jetzt rate mal warum.


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Weil der Schwerpunkt zu weit oben ist. Kennst du das Stehaufmännchen? Da ist der Schwerpunkt unten. Mehr muß man dazu eigentlich nicht wissen. Viele Grüße


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Also Gewicht nach unten. Z.B.: Angeleimer voll Wasser, unters Dreibein stellen und das Dreibein am Eimer befestigen bzw. verspannen. Und wenns ganz windig wird, die Ruten dazu noch auf den Boden und nicht in die höher angebrachten Auflagen stellen.


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Der Schwerpunkt vom Gewicht war bei mir 2cm vom Boden entfernt. Wie groß sind die Eimer denn ungefähr? Ich bräuchte nur eine Literangabe, ich weiß leider nicht wie viel die Dreibeine verkraften. Nicht das ich da etwas verbiege. Mein Steinchen ist anscheinend zu leicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Der Schwerpunkt vom Gewicht war bei mir 2cm vom Boden entfernt. Wie groß sind die Eimer denn ungefähr? Ich bräuchte nur eine Literangabe, ich weiß leider nicht wie viel die Dreibeine verkraften. Nicht das ich da etwas verbiege. Mein Steinchen ist anscheinend zu leicht.



An meinem Dreibein hängt ein 20 Liter Eimer, allerdings nur 3/4 voll mit Wasser und den habe ich mit Spanngummis am Dreibein befestigt..., ist mir selbst bei Windstärke 10 noch nicht umgekippt.

 Die 3 Beine sollten auch nicht zu dicht zusammenstehen, je weiter die gespreizt sind, je stabiler steht das Dreibein.


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Benutzt du auch ein günstiges Balzer Dreibein? Ich werde es mal mit 10 L Wasser probieren und beten. Dankeschön!


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Der Schwerpunkt vom Gewicht war bei mir 2cm vom Boden entfernt. Wie groß sind die Eimer denn ungefähr? Ich bräuchte nur eine Literangabe, ich weiß leider nicht wie viel die Dreibeine verkraften. Nicht das ich da etwas verbiege. Mein Steinchen ist anscheinend zu leicht.



Du mußt den Eimer nicht am Dreibein hängen lassen. Der Eimer steht am Boden und dann so verfahren, wie es Dorschgreifer beschrieben hat. Ich habe den zebco Angeleimer gemeint.


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Moin .

Da ich meinen Eimer zur Versorgung und Bewahrung der Fänge 

missbrauche,habe ich einen Stoffbeutel der wahlweise mit 

Strandsand oder Strandsteinen befüllt wird im Dreibein hängen.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Danke Leute für die Erklärungen! Ich war heute irgendwie zu blöd zum lesen. Echt peinlich von mir #q .


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Danke Leute für die Erklärungen! Ich war heute irgendwie zu blöd zum lesen. Echt peinlich von mir #q .



Nee, alles gut. man kann ja nicht alles wissen. #h


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Benutzt du auch ein günstiges Balzer Dreibein? Ich werde es mal mit 10 L Wasser probieren und beten. Dankeschön!



Ja, habe auch einen günstigen von Balzer, hat vor etlichen Jahren mal 39,95€ gekostet.

 Meine 20 l Eimer sind die einfachen schwarzen aus dem Baumarkt, die auch die Bauhandwerker benutzen. Also auch für einen schmalen Taler und die dienen parallel auch zur Fischaufbewahrung.


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Besten Dank für die ganze Hilfe, echt top von euch #6 
Heute werde ich mir mal die Ultegra Rollen angucken, mal schauen ob ich vom Bauchgefühl schnapp mache.


----------



## Avat-vila

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Proskyer Pro Alu und der Proskyer Nose Power? Außer dem Unterschied Alu/ Plastik? Ist der Aufpreis von circa 20 Euro Pflicht oder reicht auch die billigere Variante?


----------



## Aalbubi

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Wenn ich an die Qualität der Plastikspulen von diversen Herstellern über die letzten 15 Jahre zurückdenke, ist es schon meiner Meinung nach Pflicht. Kann ja sein das die Plastikspule eine gute Qualität aufweist. Aber ne Metallspule ist immer besser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Ich habe die Proskyer mit insgesamt 3 Spulen aus Alu für unter 70 Euro hier gekauft.

Spulenhub und Übersetzung sind identisch, warum sollte man die  Rolle mit Kunststoffspulen für  mehr Geld  kaufen?


----------



## Avat-vila

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Kennt jemand die Quantum Smart Surf (4.5 m) und wie wäre die im Vergleich zur Shimano Vengeance?


----------



## Krallblei

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Habe die Rute schon mehrere Jahre. Im Vergleich sehr schlank. Mit ihr kannst 180gramn durchziehen bis der Arzt kommt. Wollte sie mal mit dem Gewicht kaputt werfen...keine Chance. 
Allerdings nach einem Jahr war die Rute nicht mehr weiss sondern "gelb"


----------



## Avat-vila

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Das hört sich doch gut an. Farbe ist so was von egal [emoji38]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze allgemeine doofe Frage zu den Ruten:
> 
> Speziell bei den Brandungsruten ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele ohne Kork- oder Gummigriffe daherkommen.
> 
> Ok, viele sagen, ohne Gummi an der Rute wär's allgemein schöner...
> Aber ernsthaft: Gibt's dafür spezielle Gründe?



Man braucht nicht mehr, als die Ruten mitbringen.

Eine Hand am Rollenfuss,  die andere am Rutenende alles andere wäre nur Ballast. Mit Schrecken erinnere ich mich, das eine alte Rute einen recht großen Holzgriff am Ende hatte.


----------



## Astacus74

*AW: Brandungsruten / Brandungsrollen*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe mir zwei Brandungsrollen Quatum Motion 670 Surf gekauft ruhiger Lauf gute Schnurverlegung Preis stimmte auch #6 nur die Ersatzspule ist Grütze einfacher Aluspritzguß.

Das Material wäre ja noch ok aber so wie die Spulen aus der Form kamen wurden sie auch lackiert und nu ratet mal wie der Spulenrand aussieht richtig der Grat vom gießen ist einfachüberlackiert worden #q da muß man aufpassen das man sich nicht verletzt.

Möchte nicht wissen wie die Schnur da nach ein paar Würfen auschaut.

Habt ihr auch schon sowas gesehen???

Gruß Frank

P.s. Habe die Ersatzspulen schon reklamiert mal sehen was da rauskommt.


----------



## Aalbubi

Moin,

ich bin im Netz auf die Dam Steelpower BLUE Surf für 40 Taler gestoßen. Könnte mir jemand was zu der BLUE Surf sagen? Ich habe nur ein paar unbrauchbare Themen zur Red Surf gefunden. Wie ist die Verarbeitung? Schwabbelstock, mittel oder hart vom Blank her?

Ich will mir eine Zweitrute anschaffen, da meine 3 LBS Karpfenrute eher suboptimal ist. Ich suche wirklich ein günstiges Angebot, da ich sonst eher auf eine zweite Daiwa Windcast Surf sparen würde. 

Würde mich über Infos freuen!
Gruß Victor


----------



## degl

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin im Netz auf die Dam Steelpower BLUE Surf für 40 Taler gestoßen. Könnte mir jemand was zu der BLUE Surf sagen? Ich habe nur ein paar unbrauchbare Themen zur Red Surf gefunden. Wie ist die Verarbeitung? Schwabbelstock, mittel oder hart vom Blank her?
> 
> Ich will mir eine Zweitrute anschaffen, da meine 3 LBS Karpfenrute eher suboptimal ist. Ich suche wirklich ein günstiges Angebot, da ich sonst eher auf eine zweite Daiwa Windcast Surf sparen würde.
> 
> Würde mich über Infos freuen!
> Gruß Victor



Hi Victor......alles was du über die RedSurf gelesen hast, kann du 1 zu 1 auf die BlueSurf übertragen...............nur die Farbe nicht

Eine brauchbare Surfrute zum geringen Preis........eher als "mittelhart" zu bezeichnen....Wurfweiten um die 100m sind erreichbar

gruß degl


----------



## Stulle

Ich hab 2 Red die sind so weit ihren Preis wert, das es ne Blue gibt wusste ich noch garnicht


----------



## Aalbubi

Ist Bestellt! Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## degl

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Red die sind so weit ihren Preis wert, das es ne Blue gibt wusste ich noch garnicht



Ist dezeit das aktuelle Modell von DAM.......

gruß degl

P.s erst waren sie Silbergrau....dann Rot.....nun halt Blau


----------



## Hering 58

Die habe ich auch ,bin zu frieden mit dem Reds.


----------



## Aalbubi

Die Rute ist heute angekommen. Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung, hier und da ein paar "schrammen", egal. Muss nur noch geworfen werden. Im Garten wurde sie ohne Blei einfach mal geschwungen und fühlte sich ziemlich gut an! Besten Dank Leute für die schnelle und tolle Beratung!


----------



## Hering 58

Denn viel Spaß mit der Rute und Petri.


----------



## SvenPONTOS

Angelruten:- Pontos Valhalla Ryse 
                - Pontos Celtic Surf 
                 - Pontos Titan 

je nach Witterung.

Rollen :- Shimano Ultergra XT 12000
          - Shimano Ultergra XSD 14000

Dreibein : Wattenbeck 

Shelter : Quantum Beach Shelter 

Trolley : alter Dega Trolley mit Ballonreifen


----------



## Hawergetzi

Moin Leute, ich schwanke aktuell zwischen 2 Brandungsgeräten und Rollen.

Ruten
Ersteres: Shimano Ultegra 425BX  
Sowie: Shimano Power Aero 425BXG (die mit den großen Ringen und Schraubhalter)

Rollen
Entweder: Ultegra 14000
Oder: Power Aero 14000

Hat jemand von euch nen Tip? Erfahrungswerte? Vielleicht sogar Langzeiterfahrung?
Hatte beides in der Hand, und für gut befunden.
Trotzdem fällt mir die Entscheidung schwer. Hab das Problem eigentlich sonst nie ;-)


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

Fische die Power Aeros seit über 20 Jahren. Sehr hochwertige Rollen. Habe mir 2014 drei weitere gebrauchte aus England bestellt. Das 2010er Modell, da passen mit etwas tricksen noch die Ersatzspulen meines ersten Paares drauf.
Das erste Paar gebraucht 1999, das 1997er Modell. Sind nach über 100 mal Brandungsangeln dann auf gewesen. In erster Linie die Kugellager und die Schnurlaufröllchen. Die drei Nachfolger waren mit mir mind. 60 mal am Strand und laufen bei guter Pflege immer noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

Eventuell lohnt es sich mal die Ersatzspulen anderer großer Shimanos anzuschauen. Z.B. die Baitrunner und Ultegras. Oft benutzt Shimano passgleiche Ersatzspulen für verschiedene. Modelle. Preise sind aber dem Rollenpreisen angepasst. Da lassen sich schnell mal bis 25 Euro pro Spule sparen...


----------



## Bassey

Da ich ja eigentlich nur zwei Stunden von der See entfernt wohne und jetzt im September nach NL Den Helder fahre wollte ich mir für meine Brandungsruten (beide von Paps geerbt) noch zwei Brandungsrollen holen. Ich würde sie vielleicht drei oder viermal im Jahr gebrauchen (mehrere Tage dann jeweils), brauche aber keine Premiumrollen. Sie sollen ihren Dienst tun, vernünftig wickeln und halten. Natürlich wäre mir als wenig erfahrener Weitwerfer mit den Ruten (3,90 und 4,20m) eine große Spule für einfacheres rauskommen auf Distanz lieber. Hat jemand einen Tipp für ne günstige Rolle? 8000er oder 10000er Spulengröße wären angenehm. Gruß - Sven


----------



## punkarpfen

Hi, an welches Budget dachtest du denn? Die Emblem XT gibt es für etwas über 60 Euro und die ist robust und wickelt die Schnur ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Buttman

Ich empfehle dir, mal einen Blick auf die Ryobi Proskyer Pro zu werfen.
Ich fische die schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme und zwar das Pro-Modell mit Metallspule.
Es gibt die Rolle in ähnlicher Bezeichnung auch mit Plastikspule.
Alu E-Spulen kosten nur ein Drittel bis die Hälfte im Vergleich zu den bekannteren Herstellern, falls du mal eine oder mehrere E-Spulen brauchst.


----------



## Bassey

Entschuldigt, ich habe eure Antworten erst jetzt gesehen. Die Proskyer hat jemand fur 100 euro als Paar mit 30er Meeresschnur drin. Wäre das was? Leider nicht die Pro version,sondern die Nose.


----------



## Buttman

Ich würde die Version mit der Kunststoffspule nicht nehmen und mich noch mal woanders umschauen.
Hast du schon bei Ebay, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen u.s.w geschaut? Das würde ich erstmal tun und dann entscheiden.

Einer aufgespulten Schnur würde ich nicht vertrauen und die zumindest erst kontrollieren, eigentlich aber runter schmeißen.
Wer weiß schon, was da wirklich aufgespult wurde und wie es unter der Oberfläche aussieht.


----------



## Bassey

Ich habe die mit Metallspulen gebraucht gefunden bei Ebay und sofort gekauft. Nun würde ich j gigafish schnur (14er) daraufspulen wollen. Oder soll ich bei 35er mono bleiben? Als Schlagschnur würde ich 40er bis 50er monofil in doppelter Rutenlänge nehmen wollen.


----------



## Buttman

Welche Schnur du nimmst, musst du selber entscheiden.
Als Schlagschnur würde ich nicht unter 0,7 mm verwenden.
Dort oben benötigst du wahrscheinlich hohe Gewichte.


----------



## Bassey

So. Die Rollen sind heute gekommen.
Die Schnur macht noch einen guten Eindruck. Ich bekomme wie bereits erwähnt am Montag meine Gigafish Powerline Surf 0.14er. Dann wird diese erstmal auf die Ersatzspulen gewickelt, dann mit der Mono unterfüttert. Ich habe zweimal 220m Spulen bestellt, was mehr als ausreichen sollte. Ich denke, dass ich meine alte (es war wohl doch eine Silstar) Rute in 3,90m nicht mitgenommen wird.
Ich habe als Erbstück von meinem Vater noch eine 4,20er DAM Kev Rute (sehr schönes Stück, bis 300g Wurfgewicht, ziemlich steif, Kevlar/Carbon). Diese werde ich auf jeden Fall in Vaters Ehren benuzten. Die Silstar zwar als Ersatzrute mitnehmen, jedoch wohl nicht nutzen. Morgen früh fahre ich dann mal in den Laden hier in der Nähe. Die haben, für das Platte Münsterland eine erstaunliche Auswahl an Meereszubehör (Spezialisiert auf Stippen/Feeder und Meeresangelei). Sonst habe ich 40 Minuten von mir entfernt noch Askari. Oder hast du eventuell noch eine Idee für etwas, was ich auch als Anfänger nutzen kann, aber qualitativ doch taugt. Ich möchte keinen 25 Euro Wabbelstock bei Ebay bestellen. Ich hole meist dann doch direkt das vernünftige für den Einstieg, weil ich einfach schon zu oft doppelt bezahlt habe. Natürlich wäre ein Link super! Im Startpost stehen soviele Ruten, dass ich nicht weiß, wo ich anfangen soll und wo aufhören. Budget sag ich mal bis 80 Euro (reicht das überhaupt?).


----------



## Maxthecat

Moin !https://www.ebay.de/itm/Mitchell-Av.../382056254665?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1
Falls du noch keine gefunden hast ,die Mitchel Avocet 423 kann ich dir empfehlen . Kein Wabbelstock und schöne Rute ,passen die Ryobi Rollen auch gut zu .


----------



## Bassey

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Da ich den Schlagschnurknoten habe, habe ich bedenken wegen der Ringe mit geringem Durchmesser. Wie siehst du das?


----------



## punkarpfen

Hi, ich fische auch die Mitchell und bin zufrieden. Mit dem Schlagschnurknoten hatte ich keine Probleme. Die Lowrider Beringung findet man an vielen Brandungsruten.


----------



## Bassey

Gut. Habe nun also Ryobis, zweo Mitchell Ruten und ne Batterie voller Tipps und ein volles Kofferchen mit Zubehör. Habe hier nen Laden gefunden wo ein Mitarbeiter jedes Jahr in Den Helder ist und mich gut beraten hat. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Heilbutt

Hallo,
da ich mit meinen diversen Brandungsruten (niedrig bis mittelpreisig) nie so richtig glücklich wurde,
hatte ich mir letztes Jahr zwei Karpfen-Spotruten Daiwa Black Widow in 5 lbs und 3,90 m im
Sonderangebot zugelegt.
Nachdem ich das Blank-Ende noch mit Lenker-Band gepimpt hatte, habe ich die Ruten letzte Woche
an der Ostsee erstmals unter "echten" Bedingungen getestet, und muß sagen ich bin mit den Wurfeigenschaften
echt zufrieden.
Leider hatte ich nur max. 150 gr. Bleie dabei und hätte gerne nochmal 50 gr. mehr drangehängt, aber wie gesagt,
der erste Eindruck hat mir gut gefallen, war also schonmal kein Fehlkauf!

Da "nur" zweiteilig, und damit ordentlich lang, musste ich aber erst mal mein Autodach-Rutenrohr etwas verändern...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bassey

Das ist natürlich auch eine Idee. Aber ich werde jetzt mal sehen ob ich mit meiner Einsteigerausrüstung spaß habe. Wenn ich dann jetzt im Herbst noch ein paar Mal an die See komme werde ich wohl mal bei Sportex schauen, die haben echt schöne Blanks dabei in ihren Serien oder auch etwas wertigeres von Shimano.


----------



## Hering 58

Bassey schrieb:


> Gut. Habe nun also Ryobis, zweo Mitchell Ruten und ne Batterie voller Tipps und ein volles Kofferchen mit Zubehör. Habe hier nen Laden gefunden wo ein Mitarbeiter jedes Jahr in Den Helder ist und mich gut beraten hat. Danke für eure Hilfe.


Dann kann es ja losgehen.Viel Spaß.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Bassey schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch eine Idee. Aber ich werde jetzt mal sehen ob ich mit meiner Einsteigerausrüstung spaß habe. Wenn ich dann jetzt im Herbst noch ein paar Mal an die See komme werde ich wohl mal bei Sportex schauen, die haben echt schöne Blanks dabei in ihren Serien oder auch etwas wertigeres von Shimano.



https://www.pontos-fishing.de/shop/ruten/valhalla-surf/ ;-)
Die hatte letztes Jahr einer beim ABBA angeln dabei, sahen verdammt gut aus in der Aktion und Design! @degl Warst du das?
Hatte allerdings auch schon mal welche für €600 in der Hand, die sich noch besser anfühlten, weiß nur leider die Marke nicht mehr 

Noch ein Tip nach Erfahrung letzter Nacht: fische nicht vor Tangfeldern bei auflandigem Wind, hat mich 3 Stunden entüddeln und enttangen gekostet





Von ca. 50m Schnur sahen 30m so aus und das bei einarmiger Weitwurfmontage mit 190g.


----------



## degl

Nein....war ich nicht.

Hatte mich im Winter 2017 noch für die Pontos Celtics interessiert, allerdings haben meine Erkrankung und die übriggeblieben Einschränkungen dazu geführt, das ich meine Vercellis weggeben und leichte und kürzere Brandungsstöcker zugelegt habe.............Hauptschache ich kann angeln

gruß degl


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

degl schrieb:


> ....Hauptschache ich kann angeln
> 
> gruß degl



Bin ich voll bei dir


----------



## jamajka2007

Hallo an alle!

Ich lese schon seit langem die Foren hier, aber habe noch nie was rein geschrieben. Da ich meistens alles nötige gefunden habe. Und jetzt brauche ich mal eure Hilfe und Erfahrungen.

Vor kurzem hatte ich Geburtstag gehabt und bald ist ja auch Weihnachten, wollte ich mir mein Geschenk selber schenken.
Ich will mir 2 neue gute Brandungsruten schenken. Da ich aber relativ neue auf dem Gebiet bin, aber schon die ersten Erfahrungen mit billigen oder mittlerem Preissegment habe, dachte ich so an 500 für 2 Ruten.

Vor kurzem hatte ich bei Moritz in Kaki die Tagora Sunrise von Dega in der Hand gehabt. Hat mir sehr gefallen. Straff, keine LowRider Ringe und leicht. Auch der Abstand zum Rollenhalter ist OK (bin 172 cm groß), nur das WG von max. 200 Gramm stört mich ein wenig. Da wenn ich endlich Zeit finde zum Angeln, stört mich auch raues Wetter nicht.
Hat jemand am Wasser mit der Tagora Erfahrungen schon gemacht? Ob es wirklich straff ist? Und wie ist die Bisserkennung, opt. WG etc.
Würde auch über die Dega pro x-pert world class etwas erfahren wollen, da kaum Info im Netz ist. Soll etwas leichter sein, aber das war's auch was ich gefunden habe.
Am meisten würde ich den Abstand zum Rollenhalter wissen wollen. Dann kann ich mit meinen vorhandenen Ruten vergleichen.

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich auch offen. Wenn es mein Budget nicht sprengt.
Habe auch an Pontos gedacht, verfolge auch die Meldungen im Netz und so, aber ich will angeln und nicht ewig auf die Ruten warten, auch wenn die bestimmt super sind.

So, vielen Dank schon im Voraus wer bis hierher gelesen hat.


----------



## degl

Hi,

bei deinem Limit sind die X-Pert sicher eine sehr gute Entscheidung..........

Bei ihrem "Erscheinen" hatte ich "Probewurfmöglichkeiten" und war begeistert, federleicht, super Rückrad und beste Verarbeitung.......leider haben fast 2 Jahre Pause in den Läden zu "abverkäufen" geführt und ich habe mich anders entschieden(geht auch nicht mehr mit volle Pulle)

Diese Ruten wiegen nur 470gr. was sie für mich so interessant machten..........

Bedenken solltest du auch, das bei "richtiger Brandung und Wind von vorn", die Fische sehr dicht unter Land anzutreffen sind, so das weite Würfe mit mehr als 200gr. eh nicht erforderlich werden/sind.........und Krallenblei hilft da ungemein.

gruß degl


----------



## jamajka2007

Hallo degl,

viele Dank für die Antwort und Tipp mit der Brandung.

Aber ich wollte mit diesen Ruten größeren Spektrum abdecken. Also wenn es nötig auch weite Distanzen zu werfen. Da nicht immer die guten Brandungsbedingungen vorhanden sind, aber die Angeltage viel zu selten sind.

Ich bin auch fast bei jedem Wetter draußen, wenn ich endlich mal ein Tag zum Angeln finde. Und die letzen 3 mal gab es entweder Ententeich oder fast schon orkanartigen Wind mit Regen und Sturmböen bis 75 km/h laut WetterApp. Der kaum in den 7 Stunden aufhörte wo ich draußen war. Dafür gab's ordentlich Fisch.

Und natürlich muss ich noch an meiner Technik etwas arbeiten. Da helfen auch die besten Ruten nicht sehr viel.

Ich versuche in den nächsten Tagen die Ruten zu bestellen und wenn die da sind werde ich mich noch mal melden mit ein paar Fotos.
Ich hoffe es geht schnell


----------



## degl

Ich bin nicht der "Wurfcrack" aber habe damit die 130m ereicht, alledings nur mit 160gr Blei und ohne jegliche Montage......sie haben jedenfalls Spass gemacht

gruß degl


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA

Nabend,

wollte zu Weihnachten einem Familienmitglied eine Freude machen und eine Brandungscombo schenken, da er 2-3 mal im Jahr an der See ist.
Mein Budget wäre 100€ und habe folgende Rolle und Rute gefunden.

Rolle: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Brandungsro...var=552543901147&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Rute: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Mitchell-Av...ungs-Rute-Rod-4-20M-100-250G-Sha/382056254665

Was sagt ihr, wäre die Combo ausreichend und für 100€ in Ordnung ?
Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß Martin


----------



## ragbar

Zumindest die Rute wird hier im Forum oft als Tipp gegeben, ist nichts falsch dran fürs Geld.
Rolle ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wollte zu Weihnachten einem Familienmitglied eine Freude machen und eine Brandungscombo schenken, da er 2-3 mal im Jahr an der See ist.
> Mein Budget wäre 100€ und habe folgende Rolle und Rute gefunden.
> 
> Rolle: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Brandungsrolle-Quantum-Smart-Motion-Surf-Meeresrolle/253380329913?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=552543901147&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Rute: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Mitchell-Av...ungs-Rute-Rod-4-20M-100-250G-Sha/382056254665
> 
> Was sagt ihr, wäre die Combo ausreichend und für 100€ in Ordnung ?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus
> 
> Gruß Martin



Ich hab schlechteres Gerät und fange damit, also alles OK ;-)


----------



## degl

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich hab schlechteres Gerät und fange damit, also alles OK ;-)



Ja.....manchmal ist es so einfach.......

gruß degl


----------



## Aalbubi

Ich kann die Dam Steelpower Blue Surf empfehlen. Habe ich für 40 Euro gekauft. Ich werfe als Laie sogar besser (angenehmer) als mit meiner Daiwa Windcast Surf, da ich sie leichter aufladen kann (mir fehlt dort einfach die Praxis). 

Die Rolle habe ich schon einige Male bei anderen Anglern gesehen. Einer von denen hat mich ganz schön heftig an die Wand geangelt. Werfen kann man mit der Rolle. Genauer habe ich sie mir aber nicht betrachtet. 

Vielleicht findest du ja Bilder von der Schnurverlegung, denn die muss wirklich gut sein.


----------



## carpdoc

RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wollte zu Weihnachten einem Familienmitglied eine Freude machen und eine Brandungscombo schenken, da er 2-3 mal im Jahr an der See ist.
> Mein Budget wäre 100€ und habe folgende Rolle und Rute gefunden.
> 
> Rolle: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Brandungsrolle-Quantum-Smart-Motion-Surf-Meeresrolle/253380329913?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=552543901147&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Rute: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Mitchell-Av...ungs-Rute-Rod-4-20M-100-250G-Sha/382056254665
> 
> Was sagt ihr, wäre die Combo ausreichend und für 100€ in Ordnung ?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus
> 
> Gruß Martin


Hallo, kann jemand noch was, zu der Rute sagen ? Mitchel-Avocet , ist sie eher steif oder schwabelig ? LG


----------



## SiggiSorglos

Also ich habe den Vorgänger. Liegt zwar mittlerweile viel rum aber wenn Bekannte mitgehen fischen sie die. Wenn sich am Blank nicht viel geändert hat denke ich das sie OK ist. Was ich aber noch empfehlen kann ist eine Lineaffe. Hab ich im Frühjahr beim ASC aus der Not heraus geholt da die ganze Woche Sturm war und ich eigentlich Trollen wollte. War ne 40€ Kombi wo die Rute mich sehr überrascht hat. Klar kein Vergleich zu Technium oder Titan aber die könnte mit 50€ Ruten locker mithalten. Ich schau morgen mal in die Garage.


----------



## cocorell

Moin, moin zusammen!
Meine Frage an die Brandungsprofis; 
Ist bei den Brandungsruten auch die Länge entscheidend? Ich selber stehe max. 3Tage im Jahr am Strand und gehe von dort aus auf Platte. Mir fällt aber jedesmal auf das es da Angler gibt die mit super langen Ruten angeln. Da bekomme ich mit meinen  4,20 Meter Ruten echt Minderwertigkeitskomplexe. Auch sah ich einen Angler der mit einer Penn Slammer750 mit einer geflochtenen 0,14 er angelte. 
Wie schon geschrieben, ich bin wirklich kein Brandungsprofi und gehe nur zum Strand wenn das Wetter eine Ausfahrt mit dem Boot unmöglich macht.


----------



## SiggiSorglos

4,2m ist Standard. Und wenn du nicht gerade ein Zwerg oder Riese bist passt das


----------



## nobbi1962

Moin cocorell,
bist du ca. unter 1,76 groß-------ist eine3meter90 Brandungsangel gut .
Die kannst du gut aufladen

die Größe spielt eine rolle

ablegen
od.
pendelwurf


----------



## cocorell

Also ich bin 1,86m groß. Für meine Belange reichen mir meine beiden 4,20ger Ruten völlig aus. Nur wenn ich da Angler mit 6,00 Meter Ruten sehe dachte ich es kommt doch auf die Länge an. Fisch fange ich trotzdem.


----------



## Hering 58

cocorell schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,86m groß. Für meine Belange reichen mir meine beiden 4,20ger Ruten völlig aus. Nur wenn ich da Angler mit 6,00 Meter Ruten sehe dachte ich es kommt doch auf die Länge an. Fisch fange ich trotzdem.


Aber mit deinen Ruten kommst du doch auch weit raus?Und fangen tust du ja auch.


----------



## cocorell

Wie ich bereits schrieb, für max. 3 Tage pro Jahr reicht mir meine Ausrüstung völlig.
Mich hat es interessiert ob da wirklich ein signifikanter Unterschied zu den Rutenlängen besteht.
Aber ich denke auch das ich da mit meinen 4,20ger Ruten gut aufgestellt bin.
Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt eh auf der Bootsangelei, wenn ich auf Langeland bin und dafür bin ich mehr 
als gut ausgerüstet.


----------



## nobbi1962

alles gut.


----------



## SiggiSorglos

Der Vorteil ist halt das die Schnur mehr aus dem Wasser kommt. Aber ich würde mir nie solche Dinger zulegen


----------



## angler1996

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist halt das die Schnur mehr aus dem Wasser kommt. Aber ich würde mir nie solche Dinger zulegen


jepp, nur hat mal jemand ausgerechnet wie viel das auf 80 m Entfernung bei einer Länge von 4 m oder 5 m Rute Unterschied macht?
also was da mehr oder weiniger Schnur im Wasser ist ? Und was passiert mit der Schnur die klassischen Brandungsangelwind flattert?


----------



## cocorell

UPS, dass war jetzt nicht meine Absicht hier eine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Länge zu starten.
Aber sind denn diese Meter wirklich Kriegsentscheidend? Ich bin froh wenn ich den Buttlöffel oder das Blei/ Krallenblei rausbekomme. Wie weit habe ich allerdings noch nicht nachgemessen. 
Klar, ich kann mir vorstellen das bei heftigem Wind der Schnurwinkel einen Einfluss haben kann. Das kenne ich vom Feedern, wo man doch mit feinerem Gerät angelt.


----------



## SiggiSorglos

Du kannst nimmst sie etwas mehr aus der Welle. Dadurch fängst  weniger Dreck und die Bisserkennung ist besser


----------



## cocorell

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Du kannst nimmst sie etwas mehr aus der Welle. Dadurch fängst  weniger Dreck und die Bisserkennung ist besser




Siehste, nicht verzagen deshalb immer die Profis fragen!


----------



## punkarpfen

Hi, dafür sind die langen Stecken auch etwas unhandlich. Weiterhin sind meine Augen für die Rutenlänge zu schlecht.


----------



## wurmwerfer

Nun ja die Wurfweite ist wohl weniger abhängig von der Rutenlänge,
eher davon ob man das Ding richtig laden kann. Und da geht es nicht um das neueste Modell.
Im letzten Jahr haben so ein paar Irre in Ipswich letztes Jahr mit 40 er Mono und Gerät von vor 1985 wettkampfmässig geworfen.
Zum erstaunen der meisten Teilnehmer lagen die Weiten nur wenig unter denen mit hochmodernem Material.
Ich würde mal sagen es liegt an der Technik.
Ich habe in Summerset am Channel an einer Mole mit zwei lustigen Einheimischen geangelt. Die haben ganze Tintenfische, extra angegammelt und nicht ausgenommen, mit Bait eastic an den Haken getüddelt. Mit Blei waren das bestimmt 300-400 gr Gewicht. Der Jüngere hat dann das Ganze mit einem Pendlewurf rausgehauen und das ist weit, weit geflogen. Wohlgemerkt der hatte eine slosh 20 Multi und eine 12 ft. Sonic SK. Das Zeug war nicht besonders teuer, aber der Kollege konnte es.
Das hat mir echt zu denken gegeben und ich hab mal mit den Leuten Kontakt aufgenommen die das in Deutschland können und auch vermitteln.
Bevor ich auch nur einen Gedanken an lange oder teure Ruten und Rollen verschwende, würde ich eher an meiner Technik feilen.
Das kostet nicht viel und macht mehr Spass als hinter dem endgeilen Material hinterherzurennen.


----------



## SiggiSorglos

90% Technik, 10% Material. Sonik
Tolle Ruten für nen guten Preis. Leider gibt's die nicht bei uns. 



wurmwerfer schrieb:


> Nun ja die Wurfweite ist wohl weniger abhängig von der Rutenlänge,
> eher davon ob man das Ding richtig laden kann. Und da geht es nicht um das neueste Modell.
> Im letzten Jahr haben so ein paar Irre in Ipswich letztes Jahr mit 40 er Mono und Gerät von vor 1985 wettkampfmässig geworfen.
> Zum erstaunen der meisten Teilnehmer lagen die Weiten nur wenig unter denen mit hochmodernem Material.
> Ich würde mal sagen es liegt an der Technik.
> Ich habe in Summerset am Channel an einer Mole mit zwei lustigen Einheimischen geangelt. Die haben ganze Tintenfische, extra angegammelt und nicht ausgenommen, mit Bait eastic an den Haken getüddelt. Mit Blei waren das bestimmt 300-400 gr Gewicht. Der Jüngere hat dann das Ganze mit einem Pendlewurf rausgehauen und das ist weit, weit geflogen. Wohlgemerkt der hatte eine slosh 20 Multi und eine 12 ft. Sonic SK. Das Zeug war nicht besonders teuer, aber der Kollege konnte es.
> Das hat mir echt zu denken gegeben und ich hab mal mit den Leuten Kontakt aufgenommen die das in Deutschland können und auch vermitteln.
> Bevor ich auch nur einen Gedanken an lange oder teure Ruten und Rollen verschwende, würde ich eher an meiner Technik feilen.
> Das kostet nicht viel und macht mehr Spass als hinter dem endgeilen Material hinterherzurennen.



Üben üben üben. Zwischendurch blöde Sprüche von Passanten und dann weiter üben.


----------



## basslawine

wurmwerfer schrieb:


> Nun ja die Wurfweite ist wohl weniger abhängig von der Rutenlänge,
> eher davon ob man das Ding richtig laden kann. Und da geht es nicht um das neueste Modell.
> Im letzten Jahr haben so ein paar Irre in Ipswich letztes Jahr mit 40 er Mono und Gerät von vor 1985 wettkampfmässig geworfen.
> Zum erstaunen der meisten Teilnehmer lagen die Weiten nur wenig unter denen mit hochmodernem Material.
> Ich würde mal sagen es liegt an der Technik.
> Ich habe in Summerset am Channel an einer Mole mit zwei lustigen Einheimischen geangelt. Die haben ganze Tintenfische, extra angegammelt und nicht ausgenommen, mit Bait eastic an den Haken getüddelt. Mit Blei waren das bestimmt 300-400 gr Gewicht. Der Jüngere hat dann das Ganze mit einem Pendlewurf rausgehauen und das ist weit, weit geflogen. Wohlgemerkt der hatte eine slosh 20 Multi und eine 12 ft. Sonic SK. Das Zeug war nicht besonders teuer, aber der Kollege konnte es.
> Das hat mir echt zu denken gegeben und ich hab mal mit den Leuten Kontakt aufgenommen die das in Deutschland können und auch vermitteln.
> Bevor ich auch nur einen Gedanken an lange oder teure Ruten und Rollen verschwende, würde ich eher an meiner Technik feilen.
> Das kostet nicht viel und macht mehr Spass als hinter dem endgeilen Material hinterherzurennen.




Hehe,
Ich war einer dieser Irren,  und wir haben alle gestaunt, wie wenig Einfluß letztendlich modernes Gerät auf die Weite hatte.
Schön mit ner knapp 40Jahre alten 12ft Fiberglaspeitsche und 35Jahre alter Multirolle mit 40er.
Angezettelt wurde das hier in D vom Baltic Surfcasting Club und SuffolkSportscast in UK, Wiederholung ist mglw. schon in Planung.
Leider finden sich in Deutschland kaum Leute für solche "low Tech" Spassveranstaltungen, so dass wir wahrscheinlich wieder in Uk oder Belgien schmeissen werden müssen, um die Anreise für die englischen Werfer erträglich zu halten,







Big Danny in Action, die museumsreife Rute (century) out of action

Gruß Marco


----------



## basslawine

... und um das nochmal mit ein paar zahlen zu untermauern, hier die ergebnisse


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Jetzt werde ich auch hellhörig, vorallem wegen der höheren Wufweiten mit leichterem Gewicht!

Im Wasser vor unserem Campingplatz sind 3 Reihen Sandbänke auszumachen. Die Zweite liegt bei ca. 80-90m und die treffe ich auch recht zuverlässig. Die Dritte liegt nochmal 30-50m weiter draussen und mit meiner Technik komme ich da nur sehr, sehr selten hin. In den Bereichen dazwischen ist ne Menge Kraut.

Der Strand ist je nach Wind ca. 8-10m breit bis zur Steilküste und steigt zur Steilküste hin an, sodass man mit der Ablegetechnik, die ich bisher ausschliesslich nutze, ca. 6m hinter einem ungefähr auf Hüfthöhe ablegt.
Ruten:
- Cormoran PowerSurf 4,50m mit Mitchell Big Surf 8000 mit .45er Mono, 100-200g WG, ziemlich steifer Stock
- Balzer Edition IM6 Surf in 4,20m mit Zebco Cool FD460 mit .18er 4-fach Geflecht, 10m .45er Fluoro mit verbessertem Albrightknoten als Schlagschnur, 100-200g WG, noch nicht wirklich weich, aber deutlicher Unterschied zur Comoran. 

Gefühlt werfe ich mit der Balzer weiter, habe aber noch keinen Dummen finden können, der sich mit Maßband in die Brandung stellt 

Als Wurfgewicht nehme ich i.d.R. 200g Tropfenbleie oder 190g dreieckige Noppenbleie falls doch mal leichte Drift ist.
Montagen sind einfache Brandungsmontagen mit 1-2 Seitenarmen, manchmal mit Weitwurfclip oder Kaskadenwirbel.

Wie kann ich jetzt meine Wurfweite am einfachsten steigern (von offensichtlichen Dingen wie Weitwurfclip abgesehen, Neukauf ist derzeit auch nicht drin)?
- Rollen und/oder Schnur tauschen (hab da noch diverse Schnüre auf Lager)?
- Bleigewichte an Rutendynamik anpassen (gewisse Auswahl ist vorhanden)?
- Pendelwurf erlernen?
- irgendwas, an das ich noch nicht gedacht habe?
- oder ist das mit meinem Gerät hoffnungslos und ich sollte besser den Spot wechseln (wäre ärgerlich, weil die Schollen da echt lecker sind)?

Bin für jeden Hinweis jeglicher Art dankbar ;-)


----------



## degl

Hallo Marc.................

spontan fällt mir nur noch das Üben ein.........

Und die Wurfweite, die du gern erreichen willst ist einmal längs übern Fußballplatz und ein bisserl weiter.............das können nicht sehr viele, ausser Castingsportler mit wurfoptimiertem Tackle.......und das ist echter Sport

gruß degl


----------



## basslawine

Moin Brandungsbrecher,

1. und wichtigste Maßnahme: Wurfstil erlernen, mit dem du die Rute richtig aufgeladen bekommst, dabei gilt je länger der Beschleunigungsweg des Wurfes ist (also der weg des Bleis zwischen Start der Beschleunigung bis zum Abwurf), desto mehr Aufladung ist grundsätzlich möglich. Und ... wmgl. noch wichtiger, desto gleichmäßiger und köderschonender ist der Wurf. Den kürzesten Weg ergibt ein normaler Überkopfwurf (ca. 5m Weg), mit einem Offtheground-Wurf (seitlich abgelegter Wurf) erreicht man ca 8-10m, der Pendelwurf dann 15m oder mehr.
Pendelwurf erlernen sollte ganz zum Schluß kommen (und manche lernens nie, dazu muss ich mich leider auch noch zählen), deshalb am Besten sich mal über den OTG schlaumachen oder noch besser von jemandem der den OTG beherrscht beibringen lassen. Dabei in der Ausgangsstellung auf eine maximale Vorspannung im Oberkörper achten (Rückenmuskulatur) und beim Abwurf auf die Höhe des Wurfes (45° in die Wolken schauen, so blöd sich das auch anhört). Die Abschlussbewegung ist bei einem Rechtshänder ein push/pull, rechte Hand an der Rolle drückt die Rute nach vorn, linke zieht das Rutenende unter die linke Brust nicht in den Bauch). Diese Push/pull Bewegung ist der einzig schnell/explosiv ausgeführte Teil des Wurfes. Schwer zu erklären, wie gesagt zeigen lassen oder selbststudium via Youtube bzw. englischer Literatur. ein paar Grafiken hierzu:




Deutschsprachige Infos kann man am Ehesten im surfcasting-blog.de von Dirk finden, da gibt es etliche Artikel zu den Wurfstilen.

zu dem Equipment: Jede Rute kann richtig aufgeladen weit werfen (oder durchbrechen, aber dann war sie sowieso fehl am Platze), also erstmal behalten, und damit verbessern. Am Anfang sind weichere Ruten sogar viel besser und sinnvoller, der Wahn zu viel zu harten Brandungsknüppeln wurde hier ja schon wiederholt und ausgiebig beschrieben. 4,50m ist allerdings schon ganz schön lang für die Power-Wurfstile, normal eher 3,60-4,20m je nach Statur des Werfers und körperlichen Fähigkeiten.
Rolle sollte eine halbwegs vernünftige Schnurverlegung haben, bei den Stationärrollen hängt die Wurfweite aber stark mit der Schnurstärke zusammen (bei zu dicker Schnur erhöhte Reibung am Spulenrand und in den Ringen). Was man erst mal ganz pauschal sagen kann, wenn du die durchgehende 45er Schnur mit 190gr nicht dauernd abreisst, hast du die Rute nicht richtig aufgeladen. nicht umsonst werden mind. 65er -80er als Schlagschnur empfohlen. Mono hat der Vorteil der Dehnung beim Wurf (puffert Macken im Wurfstil ab), aber ab 35er wirft sie dann mit Stationärrolle um einiges kürzer als Multirolle (aus eben genannten Gründen). Deshalb würde ich als erste (und einfachste) Maßnahme die Mitchell mit 28er Hauptschnur mit mind. 65er Schlagschnur (10m) oder Keule bespulen und diese Kombi zum üben nehmen. Geflochtene ist im Bezug der Wurfweite durch die geringere Dicke überlegen, wegen fehlender Dehnung und Windknotenanfälligkeit aber am Anfang oft kontraproduktiv.
Wurfgewicht immer nur so viel wie nötig, manche Ruten laden sich aber mit nur 80gr nicht mehr richtig auf, ausserdem muss je leichter man das Blei wählt der Wurfablauf schneller durchgeführt werden, auch das ist dann eher kontraproduktiv. ich würd tatsächlich mal mit 125gr  beginnen, das ist normalerweise ein guter kompromiss.
Bleie stromlinienförmig und geclippte Weitwurfmontagen helfen auch sehr.

zu den von dir erzielten Wurfweiten: 80-90m mit 200gr Dreieck ist recht ordentlich und wird von 50% der Brandungsangler nicht erreicht (auch wenn sie es selber ganz fest glauben), auf 130m angeln in D selbst bei Rückenwind nur ganz wenige Leute (auch wenn sie es selber ganz fest glauben), über 150m behaupte ich mal ganz frech können mit beköderter Rute weniger als ein Dutzend Leute hierzulande angeln (auch wenn ... und so weiter und so fort).
Ich bin mit dem Wiesengeschmeisse auch nur angefangen, um mal konstant über 100m angeln zu können und mit meinen 160-170m auf der Wiese (mit Rückenwind und ohne Köder) komm ich da wahrscheinlich gerade so hin, aber garantiert nicht konstant.
Für echte 120m mit Köder, sollte man auf der Wiese mind. >180m werfen können, für 150m eher >200 Wiesenmeter.

Hierbei sind für mich normale Bedingungen beim Angeln : dicke Klamotten, Gummistiefel, schwieriges Geläuf, und auflandiger Wind mit 3 BFT.

Für die Aussage krieg ich wahrscheinlich gleich wieder verbal eine verpasst, bleibe aber trotzdem dabei.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

basslawine schrieb:


> [ne Menge Text]
> 
> Gruß Marco



Hi Marco,
erstmal Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort!

Die Schnur auf der Mitchell werde ich als Erstes austauschen. Die habe ich gebraucht bekommen und hatte beim Werfen auch kein gutes Gefühl.

Die .45er Mono ist mir noch nicht gerissen, aber letztes Mal ein frisch gekauftes Vorfach in der Mitte. Zählt das auch?  Dabei war ich im ersten Moment ganz stolz, wie weit das Blei flog, bis ich merkte, dass ich gar keinen Zug mehr an der Rute hatte...

Den Überkopfwurfstil habe ich mir bei Youtube abgeschaut, bekomme das, denke ich, auch ganz gut hin.
Kein Bewegungslegastheniker zu sein hilft da schon ganz gut weiter. Dazu 1,80 groß, alter Handballer (und noch viel anderes mehr, aber nicht so intensiv) sollte zumindest auch nicht kontraproduktiv sein.
Aber um das zu verfeinern muss ich mir wohl doch ne große Wiese suchen und richtig üben. Mal schauen, was die Nachbarn dazu sagen wenn es Bleie regnet 
Und dann mal Brandungsangeln mit Horst Hennings oder so. Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja auch @degl 

Edit:
Gerade gesehen, 8.-10.05. in Kiel


			Große Dinge werfen ihren Schatten voraus – Länderkampf 2020 | surfcasting-blog.de


----------



## Hering 58

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> erstmal Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort!
> 
> Die Schnur auf der Mitchell werde ich als Erstes austauschen. Die habe ich gebraucht bekommen und hatte beim Werfen auch kein gutes Gefühl.
> 
> Die .45er Mono ist mir noch nicht gerissen, aber letztes Mal ein frisch gekauftes Vorfach in der Mitte. Zählt das auch?  Dabei war ich im ersten Moment ganz stolz, wie weit das Blei flog, bis ich merkte, dass ich gar keinen Zug mehr an der Rute hatte...
> 
> Den Überkopfwurfstil habe ich mir bei Youtube abgeschaut, bekomme das, denke ich, auch ganz gut hin.
> Kein Bewegungslegastheniker zu sein hilft da schon ganz gut weiter. Dazu 1,80 groß, alter Handballer (und noch viel anderes mehr, aber nicht so intensiv) sollte zumindest auch nicht kontraproduktiv sein.
> Aber um das zu verfeinern muss ich mir wohl doch ne große Wiese suchen und richtig üben. Mal schauen, was die Nachbarn dazu sagen wenn es Bleie regnet
> Und dann mal Brandungsangeln mit Horst Hennings oder so. Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja auch @degl
> 
> Edit:
> Gerade gesehen, 8.-10.05. in Kiel
> 
> 
> Große Dinge werfen ihren Schatten voraus – Länderkampf 2020 | surfcasting-blog.de


Da komm ich mit Marc.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da komm ich mit Marc.


Ich frag mal Horst, ob er das gut findet


----------



## Hering 58

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich frag mal Horst, ob er das gut findet


Bestimmt ,dann kann er uns noch was bei bringen.Und der Horst Freud sich.


----------



## Mefospezialist

basslawine schrieb:


> zu den von dir erzielten Wurfweiten: 80-90m mit 200gr Dreieck ist recht ordentlich und wird von 50% der Brandungsangler nicht erreicht (auch wenn sie es selber ganz fest glauben), auf 130m angeln in D selbst bei Rückenwind nur ganz wenige Leute (auch wenn sie es selber ganz fest glauben), über 150m behaupte ich mal ganz frech können mit beköderter Rute weniger als ein Dutzend Leute hierzulande angeln (auch wenn ... und so weiter und so fort).
> Ich bin mit dem Wiesengeschmeisse auch nur angefangen, um mal konstant über 100m angeln zu können und mit meinen 160-170m auf der Wiese (mit Rückenwind und ohne Köder) komm ich da wahrscheinlich gerade so hin, aber garantiert nicht konstant.
> Für echte 120m mit Köder, sollte man auf der Wiese mind. >180m werfen können, für 150m eher >200 Wiesenmeter.


Stimme ich 100% zu.
Auch ich gehe regelmäßig werfen um drin zu bleiben (weil ich es als Hesse leider weit an die Ostsee habe...) und kann Dir da komplett zustimmen. 

Was ich mache und es jedem empfehlen kann, um es auch unter realen Bedigungen zu testen ist es, die Vorfächer mit zu nehmen, welche letztendlich auch in der Brandung gefischt werden und dazu Gummiwürmer, die man anstatt der Wattis aufzieht. Die Gummiwürmer am besten ein Tick breiter und länger als Wattis nehmen, dann passt es am Ende definitiv in der Brandung.
Wenn man das mal gemacht hat, stellt man erst fest, wie viel Wurfweite eine Montage kostet und das sind viel mehr Meter als man es am Anfang meint. 

Ich selbst habe die besten Erfahrungen in Sachen Wurfweite mit kompakten nach unten geclippten 1-Haken Vorfächern gemacht, wo der Haken direkt in den Clip des Bleies geclippt wird. Ein Impact Shield kostet dagegen wieder paar Meter aber auch damit fische ich gerne, wenn ich andere Bleie nutzen möchte, wie zum Beispiel Kugelbleie um Sandbänke nach Platten abzusuchen.

Trotz allem sollte man auch hier nochmal erwähnen, dass es bei der richtigen Spotwahl/Bedingungen überhaupt nicht Notwendig ist so weit zu werfen. Wenn man mit Montage 80 Meter schafft ist man in der Regel am Fisch und oft genug sogar schon hinter dem Fisch. 


Liebe Grüße

Mefospezi


----------



## SiggiSorglos

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Stimme ich 100% zu.
> Auch ich gehe regelmäßig werfen um drin zu bleiben (weil ich es als Hesse leider weit an die Ostsee habe...) und kann Dir da komplett zustimmen.
> 
> Was ich mache und es jedem empfehlen kann, um es auch unter realen Bedigungen zu testen ist es, die Vorfächer mit zu nehmen, welche letztendlich auch in der Brandung gefischt werden und dazu Gummiwürmer, die man anstatt der Wattis aufzieht. Die Gummiwürmer am besten ein Tick breiter und länger als Wattis nehmen, dann passt es am Ende definitiv in der Brandung.
> Wenn man das mal gemacht hat, stellt man erst fest, wie viel Wurfweite eine Montage kostet und das sind viel mehr Meter als man es am Anfang meint.
> 
> Ich selbst habe die besten Erfahrungen in Sachen Wurfweite mit kompakten nach unten geclippten 1-Haken Vorfächern gemacht, wo der Haken direkt in den Clip des Bleies geclippt wird. Ein Impact Shield kostet dagegen wieder paar Meter aber auch damit fische ich gerne, wenn ich andere Bleie nutzen möchte, wie zum Beispiel Kugelbleie um Sandbänke nach Platten abzusuchen.
> 
> Trotz allem sollte man auch hier nochmal erwähnen, dass es bei der richtigen Spotwahl/Bedingungen überhaupt nicht Notwendig ist so weit zu werfen. Wenn man mit Montage 80 Meter schafft ist man in der Regel am Fisch und oft genug sogar schon hinter dem Fisch.
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Mefospezi



Absolut richtig. Genauso habe ich es auch in Bayern gemacht. Liftsysteme mit Waggy Würmern. Gab zwar viel Gelächter am Vereinssee aber egal.


----------



## wurmwerfer

basslawine schrieb:


> Hehe,
> Ich war einer dieser Irren,  und wir haben alle gestaunt, wie wenig Einfluß letztendlich modernes Gerät auf die Weite hatte.
> Schön mit ner knapp 40Jahre alten 12ft Fiberglaspeitsche und 35Jahre alter Multirolle mit 40er.
> Angezettelt wurde das hier in D vom Baltic Surfcasting Club und SuffolkSportscast in UK, Wiederholung ist mglw. schon in Planung.
> Leider finden sich in Deutschland kaum Leute für solche "low Tech" Spassveranstaltungen, so dass wir wahrscheinlich wieder in Uk oder Belgien schmeissen werden müssen, um die Anreise für die englischen Werfer erträglich zu halten,
> Anhang anzeigen 338125
> Anhang anzeigen 338126
> Anhang anzeigen 338127
> Anhang anzeigen 338128
> Anhang anzeigen 338129
> 
> Big Danny in Action, die museumsreife Rute (century) out of action
> 
> Gruß Marco




Schnüff, das war bestimmt ne Eezee, da hat sich der gute Danny nen Spass gemacht. Durch solche Aktionen werden diese Ruten immer seltener -Leider.
Denn entgegen der allgemeinen Ausrichtung von Century waren dies Ruten die nicht nur weit warfen sondern auch eine gute Bissanzeige hatten. 
Damals hatte man noch die Zippies als Vorbild und wollte mit den Ruten noch angeln.

Brandungsbrecher:
Die Technik mit Videos zu lernen ist ein Anfang zum steinigen Weg. Der erfordert ich selbst beim Wurf zu filmen und dann kritisch den Soll-Ist Abgleich zu machen.
Und wenn Du dann meinst Du hast es drauf geh mal mit den Könnern auf die Wiese, die sagen die dann was Du immer noch falsch machst ( Wenn Sie nett sind -und das sind die meisten- lachen Sie sich nicht schlapp). 
Die Korrekturen eines Wettkampfwerfers kannst Du durch nichts ersetzen, da kommen dann die Fortschritte sehr viel schneller als durchs Solo-üben.
Das sollte man sich deshalb eher gönnen als die neue Hyperrute, eine Woche England bei den bekannten Coaches und der Anfang ist gemacht.
Oder man nimmt mit den genannten Kollegen im hohen Norden oder in Benelux Kontakt auf, die sind alle sehr nett und wissen halt wie es geht.

Lange Ruten haben auch einen großen Nachteil, insbesondere beim Push-Pull, der die schnellste Bewegung beim Abschluss ist.
- Der Luftwiderstand, der ist bei längeren Ruten auch deutlich größer. Alles was hier verloren geht, bekommst Du nicht in die Rute geladen.

Ich schlage vor dass Ihr euch im Süden mal zusammentut und einen Wurftreff gründet, so wie Degl das mal im Gütersloh gemacht hat. Solche Treffen machen dann auch jenseits des Werfens gehörig Spass.


----------



## Mefospezialist

Ich habe es nach langer Überlegung getan.... 

Nachdem im November ein italienischer Freund zu Besuch war und ich seine Ruten in der Hand gehalten und geworfen habe, war ich direkt verliebt und zwar Endlevel verliebt. Als ich dann den Preis gehört habe ist mir erst einmal die Kinnlade runter gefallen. Dennoch sind das Ruten, die mich überlegen liessen. 
Die ganze Zeit konnte ich mich nicht überwinden, dass viele Geld auszugeben. Seit November ratterte es in meinem Kopf und ich schwankte zwischen "will haben" und "nee, das kannst du nicht machen".

"Will haben" hat gesiegt und habe ich jetzt doch zugeschlagen.
Ich denke nächste Woche kann ich sie dann streicheln und liebkosen, denn dann sollen die zwei Tubertini R18 Surfcasting ankommen. Im April werden sie dann das erste mal Ostsseluft schuppern. 

Ja, Angler können durchaus irre Menschen sein und ich gehöre definitiv zu diesem Typ Angler.... 

Und jepp, es rattert schon wieder, weil es mir irgendwie nicht passt, meine alten Shimano Aero Technium an diese Schmuckstücke zu hängen und so überlege ich schon wieder ob ich mir nicht doch noch neue Rollen dazu holen soll.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Erinnert mich an Ruten, die ich mal bei einem Gebrauchthändler hier in HH in der Hand hatte. Die lagen bei €600/Stück.
Fühlten sich endgeil an, aber der Preis war mir einfach zu heftig.


----------



## Mefospezialist

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Fühlten sich endgeil an, aber der Preis war mir einfach zu heftig.


Es ist ja auch bekloppt sich so etwas zu kaufen, zumindest für mich, wo ich in normalen Jahren nur 1-2 mal im Jahr zum brandeln komme aber die Angabe steht nicht umsonst unter meinem Benutzernamen.
Ich kann es einfach nicht lassen, wenn ich etwas in die Hand bekomme, was mir extrem gut gefällt und da gehören diese Ruten absolut dazu. Ich kenne keine andere Brandungsrute, die bei 4,25m nur 390Gramm wiegt, so gut in der Hand liegt und dabei eine solche Wurfperformance liefert. Und was für persönlich der ausschlaggebende Punkt war ist der Fakt, dass sie im Verhältnis zu den meisten anderen modernen Stöcken etwas weicher sind und das besser zu meinem Wurfstil passt.
Ich mag diese modernen und brettharten Knüppel nicht zumal ich die Bissanzeige beschissen finde. Plattfische sieht man oft nicht mal beissen und beim Köderwechsel hängen sie dann halt einfach dran. Genau deshalb habe ich meine dreiteiligen Shimano´s vor Jahren schon nach dem ersten Einsatz wieder verkauft. 

Momentan fische ich 2-teilige Shimano´s mit verschiebbarem Rollenhalter, die ich damals aus dem Ausland habe besorgen lassen. Wäre da nicht das Transportmaß, wäre ich sicher auch dabei geblieben.

Jedenfalls ist die Vorfreude groß und es ist eh zu spät, weil das Geld schon vom Konto ist.


----------



## degl

@Mefospezialist,

nee.....mit nem "Angelbekloppten" sollte man nicht diskutieren..........aber sowas macht nur, wenn man vom "Brandelvirus" befallen ist

Echt cool die Nummer 

gruß degl


----------



## wurmwerfer

Ja, dagegen ist niemand gefeit, ich wünsche trotzdem viel Spaß und viel Fisch mit den neuen Stöckern, Mefo!


----------



## wurmwerfer

Ich werd weich mefo, waren das zufällig die Diaflash, die mit dem 2,30 Kopfteil?


----------



## Mefospezialist

wurmwerfer schrieb:


> Ich werd weich mefo, waren das zufällig die Diaflash, die mit dem 2,30 Kopfteil?


Moin und nein, ich habe die alten dunkelgrauen Shimano Nexave. 
Die zwei haben ein Wurfgewicht bis 170Gramm wobei ich die in der Regel mit 150 Gramm fische, so werfen sie sich am besten.  

Heute ist die Versandmitteilung gekommen. Dauert noch 10 Tage aus Italien laut Mitteilung von DHL... 

Besteht denn Interesse an Bildern wenn die Stöcke da sind?
Ansonsten bin ich auch vom 04.04 bis 11.04 auf Fehmarn, falls die mal jemand in die Hand nehmen und eventuell mal werfen möchte. Gebe per PN gerne meine Nummer weiter, falls jemand Interesse hat die Live zu begrabbeln und zufällig oben ist.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Besteht denn Interesse an Bildern wenn die Stöcke da sind?



Definitiv!



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich auch vom 04.04 bis 11.04 auf Fehmarn, falls die mal jemand in die Hand nehmen und eventuell mal werfen möchte. Gebe per PN gerne meine Nummer weiter, falls jemand Interesse hat die Live zu begrabbeln und zufällig oben ist.



Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich zu der Zeit oben bin, muss aber eh erstmal meine Haftpflicht checken, ob die sowas abdeckt


----------



## Mefospezialist

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich zu der Zeit oben bin, muss aber eh erstmal meine Haftpflicht checken, ob die sowas abdeckt


Falls Du hoch kommst, geb einfach vorher Bescheid, dann können wir Telefonnummern austauschen.
Haftpflicht brauchst Du nicht, die geben lebenslange Garantie auf die Rute bei normalem Gebrauch. Solange du sie nicht auf die Steine haust um auf Bruch zu testen geht das klar.


----------



## Hering 58

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich auch hellhörig, vorallem wegen der höheren Wufweiten mit leichterem Gewicht!
> 
> Im Wasser vor unserem Campingplatz sind 3 Reihen Sandbänke auszumachen. Die Zweite liegt bei ca. 80-90m und die treffe ich auch recht zuverlässig. Die Dritte liegt nochmal 30-50m weiter draussen und mit meiner Technik komme ich da nur sehr, sehr selten hin. In den Bereichen dazwischen ist ne Menge Kraut.
> 
> Der Strand ist je nach Wind ca. 8-10m breit bis zur Steilküste und steigt zur Steilküste hin an, sodass man mit der Ablegetechnik, die ich bisher ausschliesslich nutze, ca. 6m hinter einem ungefähr auf Hüfthöhe ablegt.
> Ruten:
> - Cormoran PowerSurf 4,50m mit Mitchell Big Surf 8000 mit .45er Mono, 100-200g WG, ziemlich steifer Stock
> - Balzer Edition IM6 Surf in 4,20m mit Zebco Cool FD460 mit .18er 4-fach Geflecht, 10m .45er Fluoro mit verbessertem Albrightknoten als Schlagschnur, 100-200g WG, noch nicht wirklich weich, aber deutlicher Unterschied zur Comoran.
> 
> Gefühlt werfe ich mit der Balzer weiter, habe aber noch keinen Dummen finden können, der sich mit Maßband in die Brandung stellt
> 
> Als Wurfgewicht nehme ich i.d.R. 200g Tropfenbleie oder 190g dreieckige Noppenbleie falls doch mal leichte Drift ist.
> Montagen sind einfache Brandungsmontagen mit 1-2 Seitenarmen, manchmal mit Weitwurfclip oder Kaskadenwirbel.
> 
> Wie kann ich jetzt meine Wurfweite am einfachsten steigern (von offensichtlichen Dingen wie Weitwurfclip abgesehen, Neukauf ist derzeit auch nicht drin)?
> - Rollen und/oder Schnur tauschen (hab da noch diverse Schnüre auf Lager)?
> - Bleigewichte an Rutendynamik anpassen (gewisse Auswahl ist vorhanden)?
> - Pendelwurf erlernen?
> - irgendwas, an das ich noch nicht gedacht habe?
> - oder ist das mit meinem Gerät hoffnungslos und ich sollte besser den Spot wechseln (wäre ärgerlich, weil die Schollen da echt lecker sind)?
> 
> Bin für jeden Hinweis jeglicher Art dankbar ;-)


Da können wir ja mal ABBA machen?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da können wir ja mal ABBA machen?



Das würde ich eher an nem freien Strand querab machen, da sonst Gebühren anfallen ;-)


----------



## magi

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Ich habe es nach langer Überlegung getan....
> 
> Nachdem im November ein italienischer Freund zu Besuch war und ich seine Ruten in der Hand gehalten und geworfen habe, war ich direkt verliebt und zwar Endlevel verliebt. Als ich dann den Preis gehört habe ist mir erst einmal die Kinnlade runter gefallen. Dennoch sind das Ruten, die mich überlegen liessen.
> Die ganze Zeit konnte ich mich nicht überwinden, dass viele Geld auszugeben. Seit November ratterte es in meinem Kopf und ich schwankte zwischen "will haben" und "nee, das kannst du nicht machen".
> 
> "Will haben" hat gesiegt und habe ich jetzt doch zugeschlagen.
> Ich denke nächste Woche kann ich sie dann streicheln und liebkosen, denn dann sollen die zwei Tubertini R18 Surfcasting ankommen. Im April werden sie dann das erste mal Ostsseluft schuppern.
> 
> Ja, Angler können durchaus irre Menschen sein und ich gehöre definitiv zu diesem Typ Angler....
> 
> Und jepp, es rattert schon wieder, weil es mir irgendwie nicht passt, meine alten Shimano Aero Technium an diese Schmuckstücke zu hängen und so überlege ich schon wieder ob ich mir nicht doch noch neue Rollen dazu holen soll.



Hallo Mefospezialist,

Infos zu den Ruten würden mich auch sehr interessieren. Insbesondere das Wohlfühl-Wurfgewicht. Die Ruten wirken in den entsprechenden Youtube-Videos sehr weich in der Spitze...


----------



## rolfmoeller

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Das würde ich eher an nem freien Strand querab machen, da sonst Gebühren anfallen ;-)


ABBA machen ??? ABBA wann ??? ABBA wo ????


----------



## Hering 58

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> ABBA machen ??? ABBA wann ??? ABBA wo ????


Ich bin ABBA dabei.


----------



## Wackinger

Hallo zusammen. Bei der Suche nach neuen Brandungsruten bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Ich möchte mir zwei Ruten für max. 200€/Stck. zulegen. Wichtig wäre mir eine mittlere/semiparabolische Aktion. Jetzt habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten: 
(1) Ich fahre zu Moritz und lasse mich dort beraten und kann die Ruten direkt in die Hand nehmen.
(2) oder, ich hole mir eine höherwertige gebrauchte Rute. Hier könnte ich nun Tipps von euch gebrauchen. Ich versuche seit Tagen Modelle mit mittlerer Aktion zu googeln. Ich kann einfach nichts finden. Ich möchte keine harte Ruten die schwer die Bisse erkennen lassen. 
Könnt ihr mir 2-3 Modelle nennen damit ich auf die Suche nach Angeboten gehen kann? 

Als Rollen habe ich mir zwei Ultegra 14000 XTD zugelegt. 

Ich hoffe auf Unterstützung und bedanke mich bei euch.


----------



## Mefospezialist

magi schrieb:


> Infos zu den Ruten würden mich auch sehr interessieren. Insbesondere das Wohlfühl-Wurfgewicht. Die Ruten wirken in den entsprechenden Youtube-Videos sehr weich in der Spitze...


Moin,

ich werde berichten.
Bei meinem Test als mein Kumpel da war, habe ich mit 150Gramm geworfen und war begeistert. 
Und ja, die Spitze ist weicher aber auch nicht zu weich. Habe mir auch gerade die Videos einmal angesehen und da sehen sie weicher aus als sie sind. Es ist die Bissanzeige, welche mir bei meinen aktuellen Ruten bei ruhigem Wetter fehlt und dafür sind die angeschafft worden. Ich gehe mit meinem Sohn gerne ablandig fischen und da brauche ich die Weite aber auch eine bessere Bissanzeige.
Klar, ich könnte mir dafür auch zwei Stippen umbauen aber ich bin Minimalist beim Brandeln, habe keinen Trolley, laufe gerne weiter und nehme in der Regel sehr wenig mit an den Strand.

Für richtiges Brandungswetter habe ich meine zwei Cormoran Competition (die goldenen mit einem angegebenen Wurfgewicht bis 300Gramm) und für mittlere Bedingungen meine 2-teiligen Shimanos bis 170Gramm. Die Tubertinis werde ich auf Platte und ablandig nehmen und Schätungsweise mit 120-150Gramm Bleien fischen. 
Nach dem richtigen Test im April kann ich aber mehr Feedback geben.


----------



## magi

@ Mefospezialist: danke erstmal für deine Rückmeldung! Ich suche eher was für die Nordsee in NL . Da wird es eng mit 150 g  besser wären 170 oder 190 g fischbares WG, wobei die vorwiegend kleineren Klieschen eher zaghaft beißen. Wie gesagt, von den Youtube-Videos her wirkt das Ganze ähnlich wie die bekannten Hybridruten mit eingespleißter Spitze alla Tronixpro Cobra etc. Aber ich bin gespannt auf dein Feed back!


----------



## degl

Hallo Wackinger.......

dein Nikname lässt mich vermuten, das du aus Wacken kommen könntest.....da würde ich die die Angelscheune in Schafstedt empfehlen oder etwas weiter nach Wattenbeck bei Bordesholm zu Tim Paasch......beides gute Adressen..........

Sollte ich mich irren, dann für alle im Norden ne Empfehlung 

gruß degl


----------



## cocorell

Wenn man Pech hat kommt meistens noch ein Unglück hinzu!
Am Wochenende hatte ich mir meine Brandungsruten ( beide no Name- Ruten ) vorgenommen um diese für die kommende Langelandtour, sicher zu verstauen!
Da fiel mir auf das an einer Rute der Drehverschluß für die Rollenaufnahme gebrochen ist und als ich genauer hin schaute bröselte dieser dann ganz von der Rute.
Nun eine Frage an Euch Brandungsspezies, habt ihr eine Empfehlung welche Weitwurfrute ich mir für ein Budget bis60€ 
holen kann? 
OK, eine Rute für 200€ wäre auch nicht das Thema, aber für einmal pro Jahr an der Brandung stehen und das auch nur wenn man mit dem Boot nicht rauskommt lohnt sich so eine teure Rute nicht!

Hoffe auf Ratschläge!


----------



## angler1996

miss den Außendurchmesser deiner vorhanden , bestell einen neuen Rollenhalter uns kleb den drauf;-))


----------



## nobbi1962

Kabelbinder.


----------



## degl

cocorell schrieb:


> Wenn man Pech hat kommt meistens noch ein Unglück hinzu!
> Am Wochenende hatte ich mir meine Brandungsruten ( beide no Name- Ruten ) vorgenommen um diese für die kommende Langelandtour, sicher zu verstauen!
> Da fiel mir auf das an einer Rute der Drehverschluß für die Rollenaufnahme gebrochen ist und als ich genauer hin schaute bröselte dieser dann ganz von der Rute.
> Nun eine Frage an Euch Brandungsspezies, habt ihr eine Empfehlung welche Weitwurfrute ich mir für ein Budget bis60€
> holen kann?
> OK, eine Rute für 200€ wäre auch nicht das Thema, aber für einmal pro Jahr an der Brandung stehen und das auch nur wenn man mit dem Boot nicht rauskommt lohnt sich so eine teure Rute nicht!
> 
> Hoffe auf Ratschläge!



Nur mal als Tip:








						DAM Brandungsrute Salt-X Surf günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

DAM Brandungsrute Salt-X Surf günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Habe sie als  2.Garnitur und gute Wurfweiten und Fänge erziehlt..........Es gibt best. noch andere, aber Preis und Leistung stimmen

gruß degl


----------



## Stulle

Die sind die Nachfolger von meinen.









						DAM Steelpower Red Surf-Ruten günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

DAM Steelpower Red Surf-Ruten günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Mefospezialist

magi schrieb:


> Da wird es eng mit 150 g  besser wären 170 oder 190 g fischbares WG,


Angegeben sind sie bis 225Gramm und laut meinem Kollegen kann man auch bis dorthin mit der Rute voll durchziehen. Als wir damals auf der Wiese waren hatten wir nur die 150Gramm dabei, deshalb habe ich auch nur mit diesem Gewicht geworfen bisher.
Im April kann ich aber Feedback geben.


----------



## UItimaRatio

Moin,
ich habe Interesse Plattfische und wenn möglich auch andere Salzwassfische zu angeln & Aale...kann man das in Rute und Rolle kombinieren? Es soll hauptsächlich in der Weser geangelt werden...Raum Bremen/Bremerhaven.

Gruß


----------



## Astacus74

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht mal zwei neue Brandungsrollen gönne
was haltet ihr von diesen Daiwas?
https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-brandungsrolle-emblem-surf-35-scw-qd_0188617.html 
Das wird zwar noch etwas dauern bis ich mir die Rollen gönne aber man muß ja zeitig schauen 

Gruß Frank


----------



## degl

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht mal zwei neue Brandungsrollen gönne
> was haltet ihr von diesen Daiwas?
> https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-brandungsrolle-emblem-surf-35-scw-qd_0188617.html
> Das wird zwar noch etwas dauern bis ich mir die Rollen gönne aber man muß ja zeitig schauen
> 
> Gruß Frank


 Da fällt mir nix negatives zu ein, zumal Daiwa seit Jahrzehnten gute Brandungsrollen baut......in dem Angebot ist auch noch ne 2.Spule dabei, was längst nicht mehr überall so ist........ 

gruß degl


----------



## Christian1982

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht mal zwei neue Brandungsrollen gönne
> was haltet ihr von diesen Daiwas?
> https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-brandungsrolle-emblem-surf-35-scw-qd_0188617.html
> Das wird zwar noch etwas dauern bis ich mir die Rollen gönne aber man muß ja zeitig schauen
> 
> Gruß Frank


Mit einer Daiwa kannste nie was verkehrt machen. Habe selbst 2 Emblem neben meinen beiden Shimano Ultegras im Sortiment. Seid Jahren und einigen Angelabenden keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Astacus74

Danke für die Antworten, mit meinen Quatum Motion 670 Surf bin ich nicht mehr so glücklich die machen so langsam leichte Geräusche,
da muß dann ja rechtzeitig wa neues her.  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Overbreaker

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hatte zum Brandungsangeln, vom Strand aus, in Dänemark eine gebrauchte alte Daiwa Rolle und eine sehr günstige Cormoran Rolle. Nun suche ich eine neue Salzwasser-, Brandungs-, Weitwurfrolle, wo nicht beim Auswerfen der Bügel „leicht“ umklappt .
Die Rolle sollte die üblichen Eigenschaften besitzen (Spulengrösse +-10000, Frontbremse, Getriebe mit großer Übersetzung, Salzwasserfest).
Welche aktuell zu erstehenden Rollen könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?
Ich fand die Daiwa nicht schlecht und Shimano soll ja auch gute Rollen haben. Ich würde bis 150€ investieren wollen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mit euren  Erfahrungen Tipps geben?
Grüße aus dem Harz.


----------



## Michinew

Moin Du,
aus meiner Sicht passt Preis Leistung nicht. Du müsstest für eine gute Rolle schon etwas mehr Geld ausgeben. Ich fische eine Ultegra von Shimano und bin da top mit zufrieden. Die ist zwar nicht Salzwasser fest, aber ich mit Wartung und Pflege ist das kein Problem.
Gruß Micha


----------



## degl

Ich halte mal dagegen.......Okuma 8K Surf.......hab die Entscheidung darauf zu wechseln nicht bereut.............starkes Getriebe.......gutes Wickelbild.....langsamer Spulenhub....alles bestens und für um die 100€ zu bekommen............

gruß degl


----------



## Overbreaker

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Die Shimano Ultegra 14000 sind nicht salzwasserfest? Also nach dem Gebrauch mit Süßwasser abspülen und das Fett nach dem Urlaub erneuern?


----------



## Michinew

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten.
> Die Shimano Ultegra 14000 sind nicht salzwasserfest? Also nach dem Gebrauch mit Süßwasser abspülen und das Fett nach dem Urlaub erneuern?


Abspülen der Rollen nach dem Einsatz im Salzwasser gehört für mich zum Standard, egal ob Salzwasser geeignet oder nicht! Ich wische die Rollen nach dem trocknen noch mit einem Lappen und etwas Balistol ab und fertig ist. Das Fett habe ich noch nicht nach einem „normalen“ Angeleinsatz getauscht, aber ich lasse die Rollen so ca. alle 5-6 Jahre mal warten.


----------



## punkarpfen

Hi, die Bezeichnung "Salzwasserfest" darf man nicht wörtlich nehmen. Jede Rolle sollte nach dem Salzwassereinsatz mit Leitungswasser abgespült werden und eine Ultegra wird mit dieser Pflege einige Jahre treue Dienste leisten.


----------



## Overbreaker

Ich habe heute in meinen Sachen gekramt und da viel mir die Rolle, die ich letztes Jahr kurz vor dem Urlaub gekauft hatte auf.  Wusste gar nicht mehr das es eine Ultegra war. Also noch mal DANKE an Euch!!!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja mache ich auch so, schön die Rolle abspülen, trocknen und dann noch ein Tropfen auf die Welle und ein Tropfen ins Getriebe von dem guten Waffenöl der Bundeswehr und dann geht`s in die nächsten Angelrunde


----------



## Astacus74

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das wird zwar noch etwas dauern bis ich mir die Rollen gönne aber man muß ja zeitig schauen



So genug gewartet jetzt habe ich die beiden Schmuckstücke hier











ich muß sagen zwei schöne Rollen, wie es sich gehört mit Aluersatzspule nu muß ich sehen das das mit dem Brandungsangeln klappt.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tombreiner

Sehen ganz gut aus. Wie heißt denn das Modell?


----------



## nobbi1962

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht mal zwei neue Brandungsrollen gönne
> was haltet ihr von diesen Daiwas?
> https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-brandungsrolle-emblem-surf-35-scw-qd_0188617.html
> Das wird zwar noch etwas dauern bis ich mir die Rollen gönne aber man muß ja zeitig schauen
> 
> Gruß Frank





Tombreiner schrieb:


> Sehen ganz gut aus. Wie heißt denn das Modell?











						Daiwa Brandungsrolle Emblem Surf 35 SCW QD günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Daiwa Brandungsrolle Emblem Surf 35 SCW QD günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Skott

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So genug gewartet jetzt habe ich die beiden Schmuckstücke hier
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397957
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397958
> 
> 
> ich muß sagen zwei schöne Rollen, wie es sich gehört mit Aluersatzspule nu muß ich sehen das das mit dem Brandungsangeln klappt.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Da hast du mit Sicherheit nichts falsch gemacht, sondern alles richtig.
Die 2. Alu-Ersatzspule ist Gold wert und bei entsprechender Pflege sind die unverwüstlich.
Nach dem Salzwassereinsatz *immer* lauwarm abduschen und dann trocknen, ab und zu  ein Dröpken Öl und sie rennt und rennt....
Das mit dem Duschen gilt übrigens auch für die Rute!!!! (besonders Rollenhalter und Ringe)
Viel Spass damit Frank!   (und schick die Kabeltrommel von Ba..er im Hintergrund wieder zurück)


----------



## Astacus74

Skott schrieb:


> Da hast du mit Sicherheit nichts falsch gemacht, sondern alles richtig.
> Die 2. Alu-Ersatzspule ist Gold wert und bei entsprechender Pflege sind die unverwüstlich.
> Nach dem Salzwassereinsatz *immer* lauwarm abduschen und dann trocknen, ab und zu ein Dröpken Öl und sie rennt und rennt....
> Das mit dem Duschen gilt übrigens auch für die Rute!!!! (besonders Rollenhalter und Ringe)
> Viel Spass damit Frank!


Ja die sind es geworden wegen der Ersatzspule und das mit dem Abspülen war klar aber man muß das ja 
trotzdem immer wieder erwähnen weil Neulinge das oft vergessen.



Skott schrieb:


> (und schick die Kabeltrommel von Ba..er im Hintergrund wieder zurück)


Nene so schnell nicht das geht jetzt seinen Gang, so schnell geb ich da nicht auf.



Gruß Frank


----------

